# Official 2010 NBA Off-Season Discussion Thread



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

All I can say is that I am pretty stoked for this off-season. I was looking forward to this last summer more than I was the actual season that just ended.


----------



## RATED-RKO1991 (Dec 23, 2006)

Pleassssssssse let this happen

http://...............com/articles/408394-chris-bosh-targeted-by-the-cavaliers-in-a-sign-and-trade


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

If Lebron doesn't end up with another big name in free agemcy he won't be winning any titles any time soon.

Johnson should just stay on Hawks as they actually have a championship worthy team imo, and Wade should as long as the Heat can get him another all star.

I'm hoping that the Thunder get another big name to their team, if they do their team might become the best in a couple of years.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

as an Ohioan Im am utterly embarrassed at how far/low these "civilians" are going to convince LeBron to stay..


word is Pierce is lookng to opt out..Intriguing, I was sayin to someone Boston should look at maybe going after Joe Johnson or D-Wade if they choose not to re-sign Ray Allen, and maybe they were since Wade was at game 5 of the finals


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

I see LeBron and Bosh being on the same team next year, whatever it may be. D-Wade's more than likely staying in Miami, especially if they can bring in another sought-after player. Johnson's leaving Atlanta, and I believe Allen and Pierce will go elsewhere. Amar'e and Dirk, though, are the situations that worry me the most.

Those two guys hold the keys for the Suns' future. I would say our first priority is to seek Nowitzki, since he's well, Nowitzki, and he'd be teaming with Nash again, who made such a deadly duo. Having Dirk on board would definitely keep us a competitive team. Resigning Amar'e should be the fall-back plan. I like him, but I don't think he's worth a max deal with us. I'm completely open to him staying, since he's still a force and a true Sun, but in all, I'd rather have Dirk. I want the Suns to get their first ring, and I feel like Dirk might be the better option.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Rated-R Champ said:


> I see LeBron and Bosh being on the same team next year, whatever it may be. D-Wade's more than likely staying in Miami, especially if they can bring in another sought-after player. Johnson's leaving Atlanta, and I believe Allen and Pierce will go elsewhere. Amar'e and Dirk, though, are the situations that worry me the most.
> 
> Those two guys hold the keys for the Suns' future. I would say our first priority is to seek Nowitzki, since he's well, Nowitzki, and he'd be teaming with Nash again, who made such a deadly duo. Having Dirk on board would definitely keep us a competitive team. Resigning Amar'e should be the fall-back plan. I like him, but I don't think he's worth a max deal with us. I'm completely open to him staying, since he's still a force and a true Sun, but in all, I'd rather have Dirk. I want the Suns to get their first ring, and I feel like Dirk might be the better option.


So who would you say is worse on defense, Amar'e or Dirk? 

I love Dirk by the way, one of my favorite players as I am a Mavericks fan but I'm just curious.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

Myst said:


> So who would you say is worse on defense, Amar'e or Dirk?
> 
> I love Dirk by the way, one of my favorite players as I am a Mavericks fan but I'm just curious.


I'd have to say Amar'e. He seemed to put more effort as the season continued, but it seemed to vanish during the playoffs, when we needed it the most. Plus, I look at defensive rebounds when analyzing D, and Stoudemire seemed to get lazy on the boards, so I count that, too.

Overall, though, Phoenix is a team that values offensive over defense clearly, so I don't see Dirk's slightly better D as one of the big reasons to get him. It's more what he can do with Nash feeding him the ball inside, and also stretching the floor to add to our guys who can shoot 3's. We already have a ridiculous line-up, adding another guy like Nowitzki wouldn't hurt at all (especially if we don't resign Frye, which I'm hoping we don't).


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

James: Cleveland or a team that nobody would think of
Wade: Miami
Bosh: Miami
Stoudemire: New York
Nowitzki: Suns
Johnson: Boston
Pierce: Utah
Allen: Spurs
Boozer: Don't Know
Ming: Houston
Redd: Hopefully no one signs him as a primary signee, Golden State
Chandler: Not even an important person


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I think that both Allen and Pierce are gone, along with Doc Rivers. I think that the C's will be going into semi-rebuilding mode next year.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Boston has some decent pieces in place(Thibeadeu possibly replacing Doc, Big Baby, Tony Allen, KG, Rondo)..If they can pick up 2-3 good veteran players, I wouldnt be surprised if they are at least co-favorites to make it to the ECF..


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Tom Thibodeau is the new coach of the Bulls, so he is gone. If you can get Joe Johnson and other very solid player, they will be fine but they still will be starting over, which they need to do. They learned that the hard way two decades ago and it backfired on them.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

> Tracy McGrady would like to sign with the 2010 NBA champion Lakers, and has forwarded that sentiment to his agent and close colleagues, according to sources within the Lakers' front office.
> 
> Tracy McGrady, a perennial All-Star and two-time NBA Scoring champion, has undergone a significant hit to his reputation after failed stints in Toronto, Orlando, and Houston. To date, McGrady has not gone past the first-round in the NBA playoffs.
> 
> ...


3-Peat.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

The McGrady deal seems too risky for the Lakers.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

T-Mac in gold and purple would be dangerous, as long as he stayed healthy and played as so. In any case, I don't see him staying with the Knicks unless maybe they manage to score LeBron, which I've read is becoming a frontrunner for his services.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

T-Mac already said its more than likely he would retire...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

If T-Mac signs they might as well hand over the championship to the Lakers I really don't think there is team in the league right now that can beat us, unless Boston somehow keeps all their star players and keeps them all healthy. 

With T-Mac we would have another jump shooter at guard and he also could come in at Small Forward giving us a proper backup there as well.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Don't want T-Mac with the Lakers. He's way too big of a risk and I don't want his '1st round curse' anywhere near the LakeShow. Plus, there are other options for Lakers out there if Shannon Brown and Jordan Farmar don't return.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

Myst said:


> Don't want T-Mac with the Lakers. He's way too big of a risk and I don't want his '1st round curse' anywhere near the LakeShow. Plus, there are other options for Lakers out there if Shannon Brown and Jordan Farmar don't return.


Yeah I heard a rumor that if one of the points leave, Javarus Crittenton (aka Plies) could be a possible replacement because he is trying to make the lakers through summer league this off season.

Honestly as a Laker fan every thing you posted was really right. But I truly wouldn't mind seeing the lakers offer him a veteran minimum contact.Because They need a scorer off the bench and honestly its a minimum size risk. That shouldn't hurt the Lakers too much if T-mac fails, especially if they only loose Mbenga or Adam Morrision.




PF69 said:


> I think that both Allen and Pierce are gone, along with Doc Rivers. I think that the C's will be going into semi-rebuilding mode next year.


Nah Pierce will still be a C next year. However Doc maybe shutting it down for awhile, and I think Ray Allen could be playing for a new team. Because Tony Allen and Rondo had a good playoff runs and Rondo could use more touches. so they may be able to down grade to a role player like Matt Barnes or an cheaper-older star player.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

T-Mac to the Lakers will just be a repeat of Karl Malone to the Lakers. T-Mac's entire family is full of people who don't care enough to show up and do their job, see Vince Carter.

Disclaimer: Disgruntled former Raptors fan.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

Karl Malone actually worked pretty well for the Lakers until he got injured. Gary Payton on the other hand...

If they could sing T-mac with the vet min, I'd say go for it.. He'd be coming off the bench without the pressure of leading a team which would benefit him. I don't believe in silly "1st round curses", Pau Gasol didn't make it past the 1st round either until he got to the Lakers.

As for Pierce, he'd be dumb enough to walk away from 20 million by opting out unless he wants to do it to take a paycut and help his team out. Don't see him leaving the C's regardless.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

AKM-95 said:


> Nah Pierce will still be a C next year. However Doc maybe shutting it down for awhile, and I think Ray Allen could be playing for a new team. Because Tony Allen and Rondo had a good playoff runs and Rondo could use more touches. so they may be able to down grade to a role player like Matt Barnes or an cheaper-older star player.


Despite Ray's horrible NBA Finals outing, Tony Allen would be left open if not more than Rondo..That would be an offensive nightmare for Boston. Either they get Joe Jonhson, D-Wade or keep Ray and look for a back up small forward to take some of the scoring pressure off Pierce because he's really the only one that can get his own shot on Boston(Would include Rondo but he really doesnt have a jumpshot:no..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Myst said:


> Don't want T-Mac with the Lakers. He's way too big of a risk and I don't want his '1st round curse' anywhere near the LakeShow. Plus, there are other options for Lakers out there if Shannon Brown and Jordan Farmar don't return.


Not wanting T-Mac because of a curse is pretty stupid and he wouldn't be likely to get injuried if he was playing off the bench with limited minutes.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Not wanting T-Mac because of a curse is pretty stupid and he wouldn't be likely to get injuried if he was playing off the bench with limited minutes.


I know the 'curse' is a bit silly but I meant it as more of an afterthought. It's just that TMacs's a huge risk that the Lakers don't need to take up on when there are other options out there. 

When you look into it, he's been injury prone the last couple of years and the last 2 seasons he's played no more than 40 games due to injury. Clearly, his body is worn down and if he does get picked up by the Lakers, he'll be expected to play deep into the playoffs which is something he's never done before. 

I mean, this season alone, the Lakers played over a 100 games, I very much doubt he'll be able to play most of those games even if he's coming off the bench and getting limited minutes.


----------



## Marquette (Aug 5, 2007)

New Steph Curry mix I made.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Just realized Phili traded Samuel Dalembert to Sacramento for Spencer Hawes and Andreas Nocioni, whilst the Bucks traded Dan Gadzuric and Charlie Bell to the Warriors for Corey Magette. News to discuss.. I dno.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Good move by the Warriors, too many mouths to feed on offense and Gadz contract is a year shorter than Mags. The 44th pick(which they got from Portland in addition to $2 mil for the 34th) was also included as a throw away, when you have that many d-leaguers, you don't need 2nd rounders. The Warriors need all the bodies they can get, seeing as they ending games with only 4 legal players twice last season.

I thought the Dalembert deal was a total garbage swap because the Kings have no one in their front court that can score.



Also, every morning I wake up praying that Biedrins has been traded. The man managed to make 4 FT's the entire season, granted it was only 33 games. But when you own fans are rooting for you to fail just to see something that's never been done before, a sub 10% FT rate with at least 25 FTA, you're bad.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

If I see another team change their logo/colors im gonna scream.....


----------



## SaveMeCM (Feb 7, 2010)

No thanks to Tracy McLady or Bosh. If the Lakers think Bynum is too injury prone, they should go after Duncan. But what's most important is getting a new point guard. Derek Fisher has no business being a starter in this league anymore. He can come off the bench and play 18-20 minutes.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

Duncan over Bosh? That's ludicrous


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

If the Lakers had Bosh they will get the 3peat and i think even with Mcgrady it would help them.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> If I see another team change their logo/colors im gonna scream.....


You gotta admit, the Warriors new logo is as fresh as a throwback can be.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

SaveMeCM said:


> No thanks to Tracy McLady or Bosh. If the Lakers think Bynum is too injury prone, they should go after Duncan. But what's most important is getting a new point guard. Derek Fisher has no business being a starter in this league anymore. He can come off the bench and play 18-20 minutes.


Duncan? Really? Bynum is a young player that can offer a lot in years to come, Bosh can do the same, yet you want them to get Duncan? That would a really stupid move on the Lakers part if they ever did that. 

Why don't you tell Kobe that and see what he thinks of you wanting to get rid of Fisher as a starter.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

^ Agreed.

Fisher will most likely remain a starter but get less minutes if the Lakers can manage to pick up a decent/good back up. Farmar, I don't think will ever be able to start over Fisher. And yeah, Duncan isn't happening, ever. 

I feel Bynum is a perfect fit for the Lakers as he bring great size and length. Bosh would be a mistake if that somehow happens. It'd be like adding a skinnier, weaker, and a more jumpshooting Pau. People should stop undermining the importance of a traditional center like Bynum, especially considering the lack of great big men in the league.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The only two guys that would be an improvement over Bynum without giving up much more are Horford and Noah. If you can't get one of the Gator boys, then keep Bynum.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

@Haystacks Calhoun Yeah I like it, but I hate Utah's new one and think Orlando's "change" was pretty idiotic and worthless


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/news/story?id=5320083

I guess that Phil is leaning towards retirement. If he indeed retires, the Lakers will be fine without him because they still have a very good core with their players, but they will miss him as a coach.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Phil can't retire until he gets his fourth 3-peat next year. If he does indeed retire then hopefully the new coach doesn't try to change much since what they do now is working and has always worked for them.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> Despite Ray's horrible NBA Finals outing, Tony Allen would be left open if not more than Rondo..That would be an offensive nightmare for Boston. Either they get Joe Jonhson, D-Wade or keep Ray and look for a back up small forward to take some of the scoring pressure off Pierce because he's really the only one that can get his own shot on Boston(Would include Rondo but he really doesnt have a jumpshot:no..


I think Danny Ainge is trying to get younger at 2-guard position so that could potentially leave ray Allen off the team. They could get younger with Matt Barnes, JOSH CHILDRESS(who could Come back from euro leauge), JOHN SALMONS (If he willing to take mid-exception) or TRAVIS OUTLAW. Im not saying that it's lock that Jesus Shuttlesworth is gone but I think that it's a possibility.(No Peter Vecsey)




PF69 said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/news/story?id=5320083
> 
> I guess that Phil is leaning towards retirement. If he indeed retires, the Lakers will be fine without him because they still have a very good core with their players, but they will miss him as a coach.



I was watching PTI and Michael Wilbon basically speculated that Phil may have some serious health problems so who knows. If that's true he might not be back.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Mo Williams begging over twitter not to be traded is/will be the "FAIL" of the NBA off season...smh


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

^^ He really does come off as desperate

The only way I see Phil retiring is if his health doesn't allow him to, I don't think he walks away with potential championships left on the table on his own accord.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

I lol'd @ Mo Williams, good find Wave. John Wall to go first tonight.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

So it looks like Wizards might be a team not to overlook next season thanks to whoever they may pick? Same with the Sixers?
I really hope Rockets just pick up one semi-decent player to help their starting line up or be a surprise off the bench.
Also, I'm hoping the Warriors get someone to help out Stephen Curry and be a great addition to them.
As for the Raptors, sadly, I think they're pretty much fucked this season.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'm praying the warriors take Monroe, one less mouth to feed, and he looks to pass first and cleans the boards.

I'm also holding out hope that my man, Luke Babbitt, the best shooter in the draft, 90/50/40 FT/FG/3% last year, does not end up in the hell hole of Minnesota. He deserves so much better than that, Utah or San Antonio if he must slip out of the lottery.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Canadian said:


> As for the Raptors, sadly, I think they're pretty much fucked this season.


wat. 

We could get Hickson and Mo Williams for CB4. Just build around a talented young crop of players.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Ehh, true, I just hope Sonny Weems keeps up the great work he put up this season. I'm kinda glad Hedo is gone as he was.. sorta useless minus grabbing boards but as for Bosh, I think we really needed him :\


----------



## FILIPINO. (Jun 17, 2010)

I can't wait till the draft!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

What is Washington doing? lol



> The Chicago Bulls have a deal in place that would move Kirk Hinrich and the 17th pick to the Washington Wizards, freeing up enough cap space to pursue two maximum-salary players on this summer's free-agent market, sources with knowledge of the Bulls' plans said Thursday.
> 
> It wasn't immediately clear what Washington would send to Chicago in the trade.
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^^^^Bulls have a great chance to win a championship next season if they get James and another good FA.



Canadian said:


> So it looks like Wizards might be a team not to overlook next season thanks to whoever they may pick? Same with the Sixers?
> I really hope Rockets just pick up one semi-decent player to help their starting line up or be a surprise off the bench.
> Also, I'm hoping the Warriors get someone to help out Stephen Curry and be a great addition to them.
> As for the Raptors, sadly, I think they're pretty much fucked this season.


Sixers need to get their cap space back from the shitty players they're playing to be once again great.

Washington needs more than two point guards to be good. They will be better, but they need to pick up a presence in the post.

Rockets need their players to be healthy. 

Toronto need to learn how to manage their team and get a good young team going if they ever want to win a championship. One good player doesn't make win championships, even if he is one of the best like Lebron.

I'd be really surprised today if Washington could took anyone that isn't named Wall, but Turner wouldn't be that bad either.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Huge deal for the Bulls.

That clears enough room for 2 max contracts. Thanks, Wizards!!!

Mr. James. Mr. Bosh. Please, sign on the dotted line.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Huge move for the Bulls. You have to think that they're the favorites to get LeBron now. Dumbest move ever by the Wizards.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Hopefully Bosh doesn't prove to be a dumbass like the Wizards and decline a offer from the Bulls just because he wants to have his own team. So far his own team has sucked and would never have a chance to make it to the Finals.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I keep reading bosh wants to be the number one option on his team...


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Apparently the Bulls don't actually have enough space for 2 Max Free Agents, but they are very close.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

We can't really call them stupid until we know what they're giving away, but I don't see the point in them getting Kirk when they knew they were drafting John Wall.

1 - John Wall
2 - Turner


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Wizards lost a future 2nd round pick. Bulls made the move for cap space, and only cap space. They don't care about the actual pick.

Lethalweapon, where did you hear that the Bulls still don't have enough room for 2 max deals?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

fpalm Way to draft Adonal Foyle 3.0 Golden State. Dampier was 2.0.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

It looks like Rasheed Wallace is going to walk away from 13 Million dollars and retire due to his body breaking down. I gotta give him credit for walking away from that much dough and deciding to walk away from the game. He was alright for the C's last season. He had his up and his downs. The C's will be fine without him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I see the NBA draft as just a crystal ball that shows you which coaches are next to get fired..Thats all these guys are gonna do..Trade those picks and get proven talent!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

PF69 said:


> It looks like Rasheed Wallace is going to walk away from 13 Million dollars and retire due to his body breaking down. I gotta give him credit for walking away from that much dough and deciding to walk away from the game. He was alright for the C's last season. He had his up and his downs. The C's will be fine without him.


They won't be alright without Pierce and Allen though, so they better hope one of them return otherwise they won't be seeing the Finals anytime soon.



> The Washington Wizards and Chicago Bulls have agreed to a trade that will send Bulls guard Kirk Hinrich and Chicago's first-round pick, 17th overall, to Washington for a future second-round pick, a league source confirmed Thursday. The deal will clear Hinrich's $9 million salary off of the Bulls' salary cap for next season, as well as the $1.3 million in guaranteed first-year money they would have had to pay their first-round pick, and reduce Chicago's payroll for next season to $22.8 million--which would, if the current projection of a $56.1 million salary cap for the 2010-11 season holds, allow the Bulls to be able to sign two maximum salaried free agents starting next week.


They have enough.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> Wizards lost a future 2nd round pick. Bulls made the move for cap space, and only cap space. They don't care about the actual pick.
> 
> Lethalweapon, where did you hear that the Bulls still don't have enough room for 2 max deals?


I read it somewhere, can't find the link. Also from looking at the numbers it just doesn't add up right to me. Hinrich will be making 9 million next season add the cap hold from the 18th pick. Can't find the exact figure but it's probably around 1.0 mil. That's 10.0 to add to Chicago's 21 million dollars of cap room. That's 31 mil. Max contracts begin at 16.5 million a year I believe so the Bulls would need another 2.5 if my calculations is correct. I could be off though.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

^^Indeed, they still fall a couple of million short of being able to offer 2 max contracts

Boston should be happy that Sheed is retiring. Frees up a couple of million for their budget.


----------



## Vocifer (Apr 30, 2009)

If you guys are curious as to how bad of a GM Kahn is in Minnesota, this is all you need to see:

The Wolves traded the 23rd pick for the 30th and 35th picks
meanwhile...
The Hawks traded the 24th pick for the 27th and 31st picks


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Bulls have room for 2 max contracts...Miami is workin on havin room for 3...That is a game changer


In other news, the Orlando Tragic use their 1st round pick on a big man who averaged 3 pts a game this past season...I dont know how he slid so far:side:


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

OKC and the Kings had a great draft. OKC looks like they'll be a top seed next year and the Kings picked up a lot of talent. Evans/Cousins seems like a good duo. Clippers picked up a lot of talent too, but they'll probably continue sucking for one reason or another. That franchise just can't help but suck.

TWolves had a lot of picks this year and still didn't really do anything with 'em. Maybe they're still waiting on Rubio...

edit: I'm beginning to like Memphis more and more. Mayo's already one of my favorite players, Xavier Henry went to KU, Vazquez is really exciting to watch, Marc Gasol is a nice big, Zack Randolph turned into a hustle-type player, and of course can't forget that Memphis gave the Lakers Pau Gasol.



Not a big fan of Rudy Gay though, but I doubt he'll be back (probably why they drafted Xavier Henry).


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Sus this possible depth chart for the Bucks next season:

C - BOGUT, SANDERS, THOMAS?
PF - MBAH A MOUTE, ILYASOVA
SF - MAGGETTE, DELFINO, STACKHOUSE?
SG - SALMONS, REDD, DOUGLAS-ROBERTS
PG - JENNINGS, RIDNOUR

What a rotation. It's looking likely that Douglas-Roberts will infact come over, so the only real maybes are Salmons, Ridnour, Thomas and Stackhouse. Fingers crossed Salmons opts in, but if not hopefully Redd will be able to fully recover from his injury and stay that way, regain some of his form and adaquately make up for the loss. Most likely Ridnour will re-sign, but either way it wouldn't be overly difficult to find another veteran point guard on the free agency market to back up Jennings, be it most likely a worse one. Thomas and Stackhouse aren't really that important at all, and if Thomas doesn't stay on, like the Ridnour situation, we could find a replacement free agent, someone like Drew Gooden. Rookies Gallon and Hobson would complete the roster.

That would be the dream. But whether Salmons opts in or not, the future is still very bright.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> Bulls have room for 2 max contracts...Miami is workin on havin room for 3...That is a game changer
> 
> 
> In other news, the Orlando Tragic use their 1st round pick on a big man who averaged 3 pts a game this past season...I dont know how he slid so far:side:


Is Miama planning to make their starting 5 play the entire game because they won't be able to afford any type of a bench, which is the problem with many of these teams.

It's also pretty pathetic that people have already labelled Cousins a bust when he hasn't even started his NBA career, I hope he wins rookie of the year just to show all these people how stupid they truly are.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

> The Bulls don't yet have two max contract slots available, but they are awfully darn close where it doesn't even really matter anymore.


http://bulls.realgm.com/articles/40...ls_clear_more_cap_space_by_unloading_hinrich/

There you go. I'd like to see a breakdown of the numbers though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Freaking Portland, man do i hate the Blazers, but they freaking reunited Luke Babbit and Armon Johnson who have played together for the last 6 years :| Ugh, added my two guys in the draft. Screw the Blazers. Babbitt deserves better than a crappy team that will never amount to anything.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Is Miama planning to make their starting 5 play the entire game because they won't be able to afford any type of a bench, which is the problem with many of these teams.


As long as you re-sign your guy to a max, that team is allowed to go over the cap so if Miami gets for example Wade, LeBron & Boozer, they can easily go and re-sign guys like Alston, Chalmers, & O'Neal to mid level or below contracts if those guys are willing to play for less which to play on a team like that, many would take less.




Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Freaking Portland, man do i hate the Blazers, but they freaking reunited Luke Babbit and Armon Johnson who have played together for the last 6 years :| Ugh, added my two guys in the draft. Screw the Blazers. Babbitt deserves better than a crappy team that will never amount to anything.


How is Portland gonna fire the GM an hour before the draft and still have him make the picks for the team?..If I was him, I would've tanked the draft for Portland, which historically they really dont have much trouble doing


----------



## vegaslakerfan (Jun 26, 2007)

Would it be possible financially for the Lakers to get Arenas? That would be a pretty damn potent team if we lost Farmar, Morrison, and Brown but got Arenas and kept Fisher to come off the bench. 

Washington has too many PG's and I'm sure they'd be willing to part with him.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

No way do the Lakers take Arenas and his contract. They want to save money, not take on contracts.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

Lakers I don't think would take on Arenas. I can see Washington trading him, but to a team that's in dire need of what he brings (something LA could find for less, like the Bucks' Ridnour), and that would be willing to pony up someone that the Wizards would see as part of the puzzle they're trying to put together as a contending team.

Also, I have to disagree with what Chicago was doing, trading players and picks for cap space. If it doesn't work out for them in signing some big names, then they're screwed. It's very possible that they'll take on someone pretty big (I think LeBron might be the most likely, if not Bosh) but if their signing turns out to be a bust for whatever reason, then they'll be feeling it for seasons to come.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I want Arenas on my side in a zombie infestation... He'll be welcome on Team Croft as a wing shooter with a Glock 9mm.



on a side note... Kentucky had 5 players taken in the first round of the draft. That has NEVER happened before. *


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

DEMARCUS COUSINS! wonder hes gonna get the boot since they have Hawes, Thompson & Landry already.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> As long as you re-sign your guy to a max, that team is allowed to go over the cap so if Miami gets for example Wade, LeBron & Boozer, they can easily go and re-sign guys like Alston, Chalmers, & O'Neal to mid level or below contracts if those guys are willing to play for less which to play on a team like that, many would take less.


You're talking about Bird Rights, right? I know they can resign their own players back to whatever contracts and go into the luxary tax and they they also have a Mid Level Exception Contract, but they still won't be able actually make a good bench and have depth which would make their star players play a lot of minutes.

Lakers can't take Gilbert unless they offer one of their big contract players to them since they are way over the limit.


----------



## FILIPINO. (Jun 17, 2010)

The Kings still better give minutes to Jason Thompson. I like that kid.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> As long as you re-sign your guy to a max, that team is allowed to go over the cap so if Miami gets for example Wade, LeBron & Boozer, they can easily go and re-sign guys like Alston, Chalmers, & O'Neal to mid level or below contracts if those guys are willing to play for less which to play on a team like that, many would take less.


That's not how it works. To free up all your cap space you need to renounce the rights to your free agents, and lose their bird rights. After that you can't resign them over the cap unless it's for the vet minimum. You also have to renounce your Mid Level Exception and can't use that until the next season. Assuming you're over the cap.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

InYourFace said:


> DEMARCUS COUSINS! wonder hes gonna get the boot since they have Hawes, Thompson & Landry already.


Thompson will be the starting PF, Landry will be their sixth man. Hawes got traded to the Sixers for Dalembert who will most likely play back up to Cousins.

So there you go.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

And Whiteside will be in the NBDL Reno for the Kings probably. I don't think he lasts.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

I think Dalembert would start over Cousins, it's Dalemberts job to lose and he will.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> In other news, the Orlando Tragic use their 1st round pick on a big man who averaged 3 pts a game this past season...I dont know how he slid so far:side:


I actually liked the move. The magic need a legit power forward and honestly he was one of the best options to fit that need. He may grow in to something in a couple of seasons. When picking in late 20's in the draft some times you have to take a risk to attempt to get your team better.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

^^They got Bass who should be starting for a team somewhere


Charlie Villanueva just tweeted: "Sorry to break Toronto heart, I love that city, but Chris Bosh is heading to Miami"


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Interesting. I just came off reading this.



> An NBA executive told The New York Times that, based on discussions with other team officials, he believes that LeBron James and Chris Bosh have already decided to sign with the Bulls.
> 
> In that case, James' meetings with teams this coming week would be merely a formality.
> 
> ...


----------



## The CrucifiXioN (Jun 12, 2006)

That Bulls squad with LeBron and Bosh would be scary good. Chicago has always needed a good big man, and to add LeBron fuckin' James on top of that would likely put them over the top. This off-season is gonna be very, VERY interesting. I just can't wait to see where everyone ends up.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm not entirely sold on that. Bosh has said he wants to be a team's centerpiece, and that's hard to do when you're playing with LeBron. Then again, where else could he go that would give him the money and a strong supporting cast that would give him the role he wants? The Nets seems like the best option in that regard, but it's doubtful.

In any case, Miami will score with either Bosh or Amar'e. Phoenix won't be seeing STAT back, or Dirk don the purple and orange unfortunately. David Lee is the next best possible signing for the Suns, or maybe Michael Beasley in a sign and trade.


----------



## The CrucifiXioN (Jun 12, 2006)

Rated-R Champ said:


> In any case, Miami will score with either Bosh or Amar'e. Phoenix won't be seeing STAT back, or Dirk don the purple and orange unfortunately. David Lee is the next best possible signing for the Suns, or maybe Michael Beasley in a sign and trade.


If those rumors of Miami trying to give Beasley away are true, I can certainly see a S&T of Amar'e being a remote possibility. Being a fellow Suns fan, however, I think I'd rather we sign David Lee than go that route as I simply think he'd be a better fit. I really couldn't picture us doing anything else, though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

So if they do get Lebron what happens to Deng? Anyways that will a all star team right there and they should be unstoppable in the East unless Wade gets two great teammates, but he still won't have Derrick Rose.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

The CrucifiXioN said:


> If those rumors of Miami trying to give Beasley away are true, I can certainly see a S&T of Amar'e being a remote possibility. Being a fellow Suns fan, however, I think I'd rather we sign David Lee than go that route as I simply think he'd be a better fit. I really couldn't picture us doing anything else, though.


I've also heard rumors that we could trade Barbosa for Lee. I'm sure D'Antoni would be all for that, but that would more or less mean that Amar'e just walks out without giving us anything in return (aside from cap space), and that's never really a good thing. We could trade for Lee and still do the S&T for Beasley, I suppose, but it'd overcomplicate our PF scenario, what with Earl Clark entering rotation as the primary reserve, and the limited playing time Gani Lawal might be getting.

In any case, Lee or Beasley are the ones most likely coming our way, but I'd rather have Lee. He could work better in our system, and Nash would elevate his game to a new level like he's done for really everyone that's played with him.



> So if they do get Lebron what happens to Deng? Anyways that will a all star team right there and they should be unstoppable in the East unless Wade gets two great teammates, but he still won't have Derrick Rose.


Deng would lose his starting role, but it's also possible he could be traded. If I was Chicago, though, I'd keep him on the team if I got Lebron anyway.

Miami is the most likely to secure Bosh or Stoudemire, so they'll get their quality big, but I'm still not sure just how effective they would play with Wade, Amar'e especially. Still, if they got something going, they could be competition to Chicago's would-be Big 3 if LeBron signs.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> ^^They got Bass who should be starting for a team somewhere



True but that team needs more height and not just tall shooter either. They need somebody who can guard a big and some one who is willing to do work in the trenches. I'm not saying Orton is the second coming of mosses Malone but I think he can be useful big of the magic's bench.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Raven Ryder said:


> Thompson will be the starting PF, Landry will be their sixth man. Hawes got traded to the Sixers for Dalembert who will most likely play back up to Cousins.
> 
> So there you go.


I gotta say i love the new frontcourt the Kings have.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Marc Stein is reporting the Rockets number 1 fee agent they will be pursing is Chris Bosh in hopes of a sign and trade...I like that move for Houston & Bosh if it works, which I think will


----------



## The CrucifiXioN (Jun 12, 2006)

Rated-R Champ said:


> I've also heard rumors that we could trade Barbosa for Lee. I'm sure D'Antoni would be all for that, but that would more or less mean that Amar'e just walks out without giving us anything in return (aside from cap space), and that's never really a good thing. We could trade for Lee and still do the S&T for Beasley, I suppose, but it'd overcomplicate our PF scenario, what with Earl Clark entering rotation as the primary reserve, and the limited playing time Gani Lawal might be getting.
> 
> In any case, Lee or Beasley are the ones most likely coming our way, but I'd rather have Lee. He could work better in our system, and Nash would elevate his game to a new level like he's done for really everyone that's played with him.


It truly would be a shame to lose Amar'e without getting anything in return, but I'm afraid that's what will likely happen. What, with so many teams having the cap space to sign him outright, I just can't see them being very eager to give us much of anything for him (though Miami MIGHT be willing to give us Beasley, but who knows). In any event, I think our best bet would be for us to try to acquire David Lee somehow. As was aforementioned, he really would be a good fit on our team and having Nash as his PG would only help his cause.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> A modified version of the ballyhooed free-agent summit that was initially suggested and then downplayed by Dwyane Wade has indeed taken place, ESPN.com has learned.
> 
> Sources close to the situation said Monday night that three of the biggest names in basketball -- Wade, Chris Bosh and LeBron James -- met over the weekend in Miami to seriously discuss their futures, with a focus on the increasingly plausible possibility of those three teaming up with Wade's Heat.
> 
> ...



hmmm....its a new front runner in the race every day lol


----------



## gauravmalhotra1 (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't think Miami will land all three of those guys. Wade'll stay, and they'll probably get Bosh or Stoudemire, but LeBron I think is heading to Chicago.


----------



## vegaslakerfan (Jun 26, 2007)

PHILS BACK!!!! Not that the Lakers had a shot at any of these guys but I think that's the biggest signing we'll see. I'm admittedly slightly bias. 

I can't see LeBron making this decision by Monday as I have seen reported on a few programs today.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I think Bron decides on July 8th.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Jackson coming back makes a even bigger possibility that Lakers 3peat.

Lebron will most likely decide on Monday, he would be smart to go to Chicago where there is already a great point guard waiting to set up plays for him.

It also looks like Gay is coming back to Memphis.



> -Two sources have told me that the Memphis Grizzlies are going to make the first major move in the Summer of 2010 free-agent bonanza by taking their emerging star small forward and restricted free agent Rudy Gay off the market, agreeing to terms with Gay on a five-year deal that could be worth about $82 million.
> 
> The surprise decision came as Gay was prepared to start visiting teams Thursday. Gay had scheduled a visit Thursday afternoon in Minnesota with the Timberwolves, who had make no secret of their interest in the 23-year-old. But the Grizzlies contacted Gay's agents Thursday morning and said they now would be willing to match any offer sheet another team gave him. Gay then cancelled his trip to Minnesota.
> 
> ...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Johnson reportedly agreed to a six-year, $120-million dollar offer to stay in Atlanta.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Rock Bottom said:


> Johnson reportedly agreed to a six-year, $120-million dollar offer to stay in Atlanta.


Somebodies agent is getting an extra fruit basket this Christmas, in addition to Drew Gooden's 40 million deal with the Bucks.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Cavs have hired Byron Scott as their head coach, I highly doubt that will keep Lebron there though.

How bad do you guys think the Cavs will do without Lebron? I think they might be one of bottom 5 teams in the league without him.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Phil's coming back to what is expected to be his last season as coach. Three-peat plz.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

C Bogut - Sanders
PF Gooden - Mbah a Moute - Ilyasova
SF Maggette - Delfino - Douglas Roberts
SG Salmons - Redd
PG Jennings

New and improved rotation for the Bucks next year assuming Salmons signs, which is almost certain I think. Only issue is I think we may have stacked up with outside shooters with the additions of Maggette, Douglas Roberts and the re-signing of Salmons, and now we have no quality back up Point Guard as we won't be able to re-sign Ridnour anymore. Going to need to add a half decent one somehow. Still, formidable line up. This offseason has been great so far, we went out and got exactly what we needed with the additions of big men Sanders and Gooden, and scorer Maggette. Our defense will obviously be rock solid, and now Maggette and Gooden will add a lot to our offence, with Maggette being one of the best in the league at exactly that, and he will also be able to get to the line which has been a big issue for us. I fail to see how this team can't not only do one better than last seasons, but be a real contender.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

HeatWave said:


> As long as you re-sign your guy to a max, that team is allowed to go over the cap so if Miami gets for example Wade, LeBron & Boozer, they can easily go and re-sign guys like Alston, Chalmers, & O'Neal to mid level or below contracts if those guys are willing to play for less which to play on a team like that, many would take less.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me thinks you need to research the situation a little better. Allen and Pritchard left in agreement that it was time ti separate and for KP to move on. Allen didn't just fire Pritchard and say "you're done, but draft for us first." Nope, in fact Pritchard wanted to make his last draft as a Blazer, he insisted and Allen agreed. I felt bad for KP, but there were things inside the organization that ultimately ended it for Pritchard. Though, I am not to sure, I also think he got canned because all he does is draft, he has yet to really successfully trade other than Canby, but that was trading for a quick fix.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Associated Press



> BOSTON -- The Boston Celtics have agreed to terms with captain Paul Pierce on a deal that could keep the MVP of their 2008 title run with the team for another four seasons.
> 
> The contract was not announced, but it was confirmed to The Associated Press by a Celtics official familiar with the deal who spoke on the condition of anonymity because the free agent signing period does not begin until Thursday. "Both sides made it clear that staying together was best for the team," the official said. Terms of the contract were not immediately available. The Boston Herald, which first reported on the deal, says Pierce would get $61 million over four years, with a mutual option for the fourth year. Celtics spokesman Jeff Twiss had no comment. Pierce's agent, Jeff Schwartz, did not immediately respond to a call seeking comment. Pierce has spent his entire 12-year career with the Celtics and is second only to Larry Bird among longtime Celtics in points per game. Pierce is also first in franchise history in 3-pointers, second in steals, third in total points, eighth in games played and ninth in rebounds. Pierce opted out of the final year of a contract that was to pay him $21.51 million next season. By re-signing quickly for less, he creates cap room, gets long-term security for himself and gives the team a chance to keep together the core of the 2008 champions for another run in 2010-11.
> 
> ...


----------



## vegaslakerfan (Jun 26, 2007)

How bad do you guys think the Cavs will do without Lebron? I think they might be one of bottom 5 teams in the league without him.[/QUOTE said:


> I agree with that prediction. It'll take them years to recover if they don't get him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Maggette is not underrated. He's legitimately horrible. They don't call him Bad Porn for nothin'.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

Free Agent Roundup 



> Knicks near deal with Stoudemire
> 
> By Adrian Wojnarowski and Marc J. Spears, Yahoo! Sports 1 hour, 36 minutes ago
> 
> ...







> Report: Lakers Sign Steve Blake
> 
> 7/02/2010 6:28 PM ET By Tom Ziller
> 
> ...



Amare has been one of the knicks main targets all along so no surprise. I'm glad that the Lakers have decided on Steve Blake instead of mike Miller because he fits the lakers need and this move could allow the Lake-Show to sign a vet who can score like T-Mac While potentially keeping D-Fish around.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Good move by the Lakers and the Knicks better hope their contract doesn't backfire on them and they end up with an injuried Stoudemire.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Glad we got Steve Blake, he's a great fit for the Lakers. I'm not sure what the Laker's budget is but I hope we can get some athleticism in the backcourt (if Shannon Brown doesn't resign).


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

AKM-95 said:


> Free Agent Roundup


YES! I <3 Amare. This would be fantastic to get him which now changes the perception of what LeBron wants.

I can't believe some "fans" are claiming Lee over Amare. When Amare destroyed the Knicks in their last meeting. Do people even realize the Knicks could also trade for Steve Nash too?...Who also lives in NYC during the off season.

EDIT: :lmao The Heat are about to be fucked over by Wade.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

Raven Ryder said:


> YES! I <3 Amare. This would be fantastic to get him which now changes the perception of what LeBron wants.
> 
> I can't believe some "fans" are claiming Lee over Amare. When Amare destroyed the Knicks in their last meeting. Do people even realize the Knicks could also trade for Steve Nash too?...Who also lives in NYC during the off season.
> 
> EDIT: :lmao The Heat are about to be fucked over by Wade.


First, at this juncture, I'd take Lee over Amar'e. He's had a great run with us but it's time to move on, mostly in part for his demands. He wanted the max for five years, and we offered it, only to turn it down. So thanks, Amar'e, and good luck in New York.

Second, we're not trading Nash unless he requests it, and it won't happen unless we absolutely tank. He wants to retire in Phoenix.

Third, Lee would provide most of what STAT brought in offense, especially when you factor Nash in, and give us a rebounding boost. It's a shame we didn't pursue him and instead went for Hakim Warrick. He's okay, and I expect him to have a career year thanks to Steve, but Lee would've been the best man for the job for the Suns. While he wouldn't be the same franchise player as Amar'e was, or the solution to finally get us a ring, he'd could've been more than an integral part of the team.



> New and improved rotation for the Bucks next year assuming Salmons signs, which is almost certain I think. Only issue is I think we may have stacked up with outside shooters with the additions of Maggette, Douglas Roberts and the re-signing of Salmons, and now we have no quality back up Point Guard as we won't be able to re-sign Ridnour anymore. Going to need to add a half decent one somehow. Still, formidable line up. This offseason has been great so far, we went out and got exactly what we needed with the additions of big men Sanders and Gooden, and scorer Maggette. Our defense will obviously be rock solid, and now Maggette and Gooden will add a lot to our offence, with Maggette being one of the best in the league at exactly that, and he will also be able to get to the line which has been a big issue for us. I fail to see how this team can't not only do one better than last seasons, but be a real contender.


The Bucks are definitely an Eastern team I can get behind. I have a deep preference for the Western teams over the Eastern teams (except for the Nuggets), but I like the Bucks and I want them to "upset" their conference. I wouldn't consider it much of an upset considering they have a very good team with a hell of a point guard, but they'll be overlooked against the Celtics, the Magic, etc. So I hope they take it by storm in their half of the league.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

This is why Amare is more important than Lee in my book:



> Joe Johnson is hesitating to accept a six-year maximum-salary offer from the Hawks because he wants to wait and see what happens with the other top free agents.
> 
> Sources tell Chris Sheridan that Johnson is interested in playing for the Bulls or Knicks depending on which free agents may end up with each of these other two suitors.
> 
> ...





> Amar'e Stoudemire, who is nearing an agreement with the Knicks on a maximum-salary free-agent contract, feels that he can bring LeBron James with him to New York.
> 
> "He's also texting Tony Parker about teaming up," Alan Hahn of Newsday wrote on his Twitter page.
> 
> ...


Oh shit, It's on now.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

If I was Lebron then I wouldn't leave Cleveland to play with any other star besides Wade or Bosh. Leaving and playing with Stoudemire seems like a letdown waiting to happen.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm convinced all these sports sites, reporters, and insiders know the following...


nothing. 


I don't know what to believe anymore.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

If Amar'e does go to New York, then they're going to need Tony Parker or a similar-style PG to facilitate for him, because he's not exactly the best at making his own shot. There's a good chance the Spurs would trade him, since they've been looking do to so for awhile now, and I read Parker wants to play in New York and with Amar'e.

I agree that Joe Johnson's chances of staying in ATL are slim despite the offer. He doesn't want to play there, and the Hawks should be glad to see him not take it. The contract would cripple them if he took it, and Johnson is not and should not be your No. 1 guy anyway.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Mikey Damage said:


> I'm convinced all these sports sites, reporters, and insiders know the following...
> 
> 
> nothing.
> ...


They don't know anything, they just assume the obvious like us, the only one you can trust is the players themselves.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Right now it's unconfirmed but it seems like there is a pending deal with Portland/Chicago. The Bulls sending Luol Deng to the Trail Blazers for Jerryd Bayless and Joel Przybilla.

Also, 



> Though easily dismissed as mere posturing, Dwyane Wade did send the Knicks positive signals during their meeting with him on Friday.
> 
> A source with direct knowledge of the meeting said that when the Knicks told Wade they would build their team around him, he responded, "Just get me one player and I'll get you a ring."
> 
> Read more: http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a..._player_and_ill_get_you_a_ring/#ixzz0sjRamNM0


Da fuck u mean wade ?


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

You gotta think that if the Bulls have just about made the above trade, that two of the three major stars have basically comitted if not three because then why would they have to move Deng, a formidable starter.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Things are looking great for the Knicks right now. There was a second meeting with LeBron's people and there will be might be another meeting in New York on Wednesday. Awesome. 

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...rter_to_be_in_new_york_for_wednesday_meeting/

Who is going to strike out this offseason? My guess is the Bulls.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Clippers will strike out no doubt, their only whole was SF, but they have no shot at a free agent small forward.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

The Hawks resigned Joe Johnson to a 6 year max contract. Johnson is a very good player but not a max deal player.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Clippers will strike out no doubt, their only whole was SF, but they have no shot at a free agent small forward.


They drafted a Forward, and I never thought that they were going to get anyone major anyway.




PF69 said:


> The Hawks resigned Joe Johnson to a 6 year max contract. Johnson is a very good player but not a max deal player.


You have to do whatever it takes to hold on to your guys this offseason.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> You have to do whatever it takes to hold on to your guys this offseason.


True, but it's still a bad contract.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Dirk Nowitzki has signed back with the Mavs for four years with a contract over 80 million.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

If I were Lebron or Dwayne I would reconsider the option to go to Chicago. No matter what you do there it will always be second best to MJ and from what I see neither of those guys want that. Both guys should stay in their respective cities and pitch to other free agents to join them.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

The Immortal CJ said:


> If I were Lebron or Dwayne I would reconsider the option to go to Chicago. No matter what you do there it will always be second best to MJ and from what I see neither of those guys want that. Both guys should stay in their respective cities and pitch to other free agents to join them.


Problem with that is there's basically no way LBJ and the cavs can add any star free agent without a sign and trade. And for that to happen more than likely the raptors would have to accept a prospect like J.J. Hickson, a proven liability in Mo Williams and probably a role player like Delonte West. So if a team is willing to deal Bosh or any other star, they have to ask them selves, are you willing to accept that trade(which potentially is making them a lottery team) while maybe helping the cav's to a NBA title. 


I honestly think the best thing for the big 3 in this free agency class IMO is to go to Miami, it's probably the best chance for the three to get a title and remain competitive for their entire tenor on the team. Yeah theirs a chance for some ego clash's but it's nothing riles and the heat organization isn't use to. So why not, I understand that it's a potential risk but I think those three guys together probably have the best chance to dethrone the lakeshow.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Stoudemire agrees to a deal with the Knicks.

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/67854/20100705/amare_formally_agrees_to_deal_with_knicks/

I love the move, I think that it puts us in the best position of the non Cleveland teams to get LeBron.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Amare says: "The Knicks are back"


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

Gonna need more than Amare for the Knicks to be back


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Umm no not really. Regardless, we could still have a good season without LeBron or a second Max player.

Gallo and Amare are a solid mix if we don't get anyone else right away. So, yes The Knicks are indeed back.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

The Knicks will climb up in relevancy and wins, but you're going to need more than Amar'e to be contenders. I'm a big fan of the guy, and I know he's very talented offensively, but he's not going to be as productive as he was in Phoenix without a Nash-type PG making life easier for him.

Anyway, apparently there's some interest in Leandro Barbosa from Boston, and they're willing to trade Rasheed Wallace (and potentially a future first-rounder). If I was the Phoenix front office, I'd agree immediately to this deal because it'd work in so many ways. We'd be getting a rough-and-tough player that we really need for the frontcourt that can also shoot the 3-ball fairly well, or some considerable cap space if Sheed decides to retire. It's a win-win for us.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

The Knicks may be able to make a playoff spot presumably 8th but they will be no match with the likes of Orlando and Chicago. The only way I see them becoming a legit threat is with the addition of course of Lebron.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Knicks are gonna need another big to protect the paint and rebound (things that Amare doesn't do). Someone like Brendan Haywood would be a good fit there. I think they can be a (low) playoff seed with just Amare. All that is gonna depend on where the likes of LeBron and Wade land though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

What the Knicks need is Andres Biedrins 

Please take him, seriously.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

The Immortal CJ said:


> The Knicks may be able to make a playoff spot presumably 8th but they will be no match with the likes of Orlando and Chicago. The only way I see them becoming a legit threat is with the addition of course of Lebron.


That goes without being said.



Myst said:


> Knicks are gonna need another big to protect the paint and rebound (things that Amare doesn't do). Someone like Brendan Haywood would be a good fit there. I think they can be a (low) playoff seed with just Amare. All that is gonna depend on where the likes of LeBron and Wade land though.


Yes, we really do and his name is Earl Barron. Called up from the D-League in March and in his second game he dropped 17 points and 18 rebounds against the Celtics.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

LeBron watch: Day 5
Fuck. He's going back to Cleveland. 

As for New York, congrats on Amar'e. But if they lose Lee, how much of an upgrade is it? Lee seems like a nice player.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Raven Ryder said:


> That goes without being said.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we really do and his name is Earl Barron. Called up from the D-League in March and in his second game he dropped 17 points and 18 rebounds against the Celtics.


Plus the Warriors castoffs of Chris Hunter and Anthony Tolliver are also used to a high tempo system.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Mikey Damage said:


> LeBron watch: Day 5
> Fuck. He's going back to Cleveland.
> 
> As for New York, congrats on Amar'e. But if they lose Lee, how much of an upgrade is it? Lee seems like a nice player.


Not really. I don't see it happening considering his camp is pushing for Chi-Town...for some goddamn reason after Derrick Rose flat out said he wanted Joe Johnson over James.

Lee is like Noah without Defense. He's a great offensive player and rebounder but he cannot play alongside Amare at all. Chances are the Suns will do a S&T for Amare getting Lee back.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

Raven Ryder said:


> Lee is like Noah without Defense. He's a great offensive player and rebounder but he cannot play alongside Amare at all. Chances are the Suns will do a S&T for Amare getting Lee back.


Suns are renouncing Amar'e's rights, so we're not getting anything for him. I definitely would've loved to have done that S&T between Amar'e and Lee. Hell, I don't think D'Antoni would've minded at all if we also threw in Barbosa for a two-for-one to relieve us of some cap space.

EDIT: Just read that we actually may want to do that Amar'e-Lee S&T. All new contracts can't be signed until Thursday, so we still have the opportunity, and apparently we're looking into it. I really do hope it happens, and that we can also give New York Barbosa so we can still get Warrick as our reserve.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> You'll undoubtedly hear analysts say that former Kentucky big man Daniel Orton's dreadful summer league debut on Monday is proof that he should have waited another year or two before turning pro. Yes, Orton picked up three offensive fouls in four minutes and went 1-for-8 from the field. Yes, he looked completely lost on help defense. Yes, he got ejected in the second half for losing his composure and shoving Indiana's Josh McRoberts after tussling for a rebound underneath the basket But it's a whole lot better for Orton that NBA scouts are seeing those weaknesses up close for the first time now rather than before they guaranteed him a lucrative contract.


:lmao If you cant fill a stat sheet in some capacity in a summer league then you shouldn't get drafted..Thank you Orlando Tragic for the laugh


in other news, Im intrigued by Boston's interest in Shaq..If they can pick him up and possibly Richard Jefferson to back up Pierce(along with re-signing Ray Allen) then they'll be right back in the finals again this time as a lock to win it all..Still dont agree with them lettin go of Nate tho

funny how Raptors only want to trade Bosh to the one team he doesnt want to go to(Cavs) and has told LeBron numerous times he wont go to lol..Go to the Rockets Bosh!!!!


Matt Barnes just tweeted : "5 days n2 the freeagency & NO offer from Magic yet. Plenty of others teams have reached out but no numbers from magic?? "


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

so LeLost is announcing where is he gonna play Thursday at 9 PM EST on ESPN http://twitter.com/ESPNEWS...

:no: @ this LeFlavor of Love shit


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

I knew Lebron would milk this hype for all it is worth and he will probably say something like 'I knew I was going to play for them since the meeting'. It's good marketing with the special or whatever, just irritating since networks have been all about this for the past week and it gets so repetitive.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

So glad that its finally ending on thursday. It will be more interesting to see where Bosh, Wade, will go after lebron makes his decision.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

I bet in a swerve it ends up being Cleveland all along. Could be wrong though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LeBron comes off really lame having his ppl contact ESPN with this idea of a 1 hour special...He better hit us with a swerve like show up in a Cavs uni and rip it off and put on a Clippers hat and get on a Jet with Del ***** and give everyone the Nixon peace sign before leaving...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope it's Cleveland even though I find it to be such a dreadful city... what else do they have though?*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

So LeBron has said that he will make an announcement Thursday night during a 1 hour special on ESPN starting at 9 EST. This shit is real ridiculous. Guarantee you he will stay in Cleveland.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

lol The ego on this guy. Anywho, my money is on him staying in Cleavland


----------



## CabanaRama1178 (Mar 8, 2009)

Well, apparently, Chris Bosh and D-Wade are going to the Heat.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Rated-R Champ said:


> Suns are renouncing Amar'e's rights, so we're not getting anything for him. I definitely would've loved to have done that S&T between Amar'e and Lee. Hell, I don't think D'Antoni would've minded at all if we also threw in *Barbosa* for a two-for-one to relieve us of some cap space.


Well word on the street is you guys are interested in moving him to Boston for Mr. Ball Don't Lie. The only reason why the trade hasn't been done yet is due to his retirement thing.



LadyCroft said:


> *I hope it's Cleveland even though I find it to be such a dreadful city... what else do they have though?*


That would be the point of him leaving. They have nothing.

Why sign back with the Cavs when you have a shitload of a roster that has been a proven failure when you can start fresh and team up with another superstar that is not over the age of 30 like Jamison, Shaq, Z, etc?

The Cavs have done nothing to make LeBron see that they are about change. Why haven't you traded that shit ass roster already? It's not like if you have cap space and your waiting for a free agent to sign. They obviously are not taking the steps to show him he will have a championship team.

So, right now It's either New York or Chicago and Newark...And both Bulls and Nets seem like a long shot.

The Bulls now want Boozer but the Knicks are cockblocking by setting up meetings with him this week.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

Raven Ryder said:


> Well word on the street is you guys are interested in moving him to Boston for Mr. Ball Don't Lie. The only reason why the trade hasn't been done yet is due to his retirement thing.


I'd highly approve of Wallace coming to Phoenix, even if it's just so we can buy out his contract and save us money. Still, if we can unload him to the Knicks, who'll need a few pieces to structure the team better, then I'm all in for it.

I hear New York is looking at Luke Ridnour from the Bucks to be their PG. I think he'd be a great fit for them, especially when you need someone to compliment STAT's pick and roll game.

As for LeBron, while I don't particularly care where he's signing, I'm guessing Cleveland.

And I said it since the Bulls started making moves to clear up cap space: if they don't land anyone big, they're screwed. I think they have a shot at Boozer, but we'll see.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Wade & Bosh both publicly said on ESPN they'd take less money for LeBron to join them...eff his legacy, LeBron's best shot at winning ring(s) from here on out is right in front of him, all it takes is some sacrifice from his part..


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

I've been following the NBA for two years and I have been a Wade fan the entire way so I was going to cheer for any team he went, although I was hoping for Chicago. Miami is still cool though, especially if King James comes along and swallows his pride.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

Having Wade, Bosh, and LeBron sounds all well and good, but how much money does that leave you with to sign role players? Those three guys without the right help won't be getting you a ring, and even if they sign for a little less than the max, that's still a large chunk of your payroll going to not even your complete starting line-up.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5360911


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Rated-R Champ said:


> Having Wade, Bosh, and LeBron sounds all well and good, but how much money does that leave you with to sign role players? Those three guys without the right help won't be getting you a ring, and even if they sign for a little less than the max, that's still a large chunk of your payroll going to not even your complete starting line-up.


I think that those three players alone could get you deep in to the playoffs, not to mention you have Mario Chalmers, and you got yourself and near championship team. Get a big guy to defend Dwight Howard and you are set.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd be very surprised if he stays with Cleveland. Apparently he told someone that he didn't wanna be 31 without a championship and possibly bad knees (in Cleveland). I just don't see Cleveland being a championship contender in the near future. If he stays with Cleveland and don't get a championship toward the end of his prime, the 2010 summer will probably haunt him. 

I only see James going to Chicago or Miami.

There was something about Melo wanting to go to NY next year, trying to get him there this year so they can meet up when Melo gets there. Melo, James and Amore sounds good. Doubtful though.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

I am not even sure how Melo and James together would work, they are too similar. I think Lebron needs a good Point Guard.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

If Lebron is smart he will go to Miami. It's his best shot at winning multiple championships, is money really the thing that matters to Lebron or is it about winning? We will find out.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

The Immortal CJ said:


> If Lebron is smart he will go to Miami. It's his best shot at winning multiple championships, is money really the thing that matters to Lebron or is it about winning? We will find out.


Winning is important but he's not at the point of his career that he needs to play with Wade and Bosh. He wins 7 championships and everyone will always say he did it with Wade and Bosh, he can't do it alone. 

If he goes to Miami, his entire "King" imagine is gone. Period. He's entertaining Wade's house, LeBron knows deep down he wants his own kingdom to rule.

I'm not saying this because, I'm a Knicks fan but all signs point to him going to a team without an established all-star player. The only teams without that are Nets and Knicks. 

Derrick Rose doesn't want him. He said it publicly.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Miami startin 5 of Chalmers, Wade, LeBron, Beasley & Bosh is tough...Just gotta scrum up some guys who are willin to take 1-2 yr deals for not much...It can work, a guy like Shaq is only gonna get a 1-2 yr deal for around 5 mil, and a guy like Fisher is only gonna get around 2-3 mil so they can easily find young guys or old vets to fill their bench for lil pay. Players will take less to play on that team and get a great chance at a ring with that kind of roster

Amare already spoke to Melo & Parker about NY...Amare said melo is down to join NY next year, but at the same time, how can he pass up a 3 yr 65 mil extension thats on the table right now?...Parker on the other hand, his fate is in the hands of his wife...If she says NY then he's gone, but if she feels comfy in SA, then he better get ready for his minutes to get cut...


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Raven Ryder said:


> Winning is important but he's not at the point of his career that he needs to play with Wade and Bosh. He wins 7 championships and everyone will always say he did it with Wade and Bosh, he can't do it alone.
> 
> If he goes to Miami, his entire "King" imagine is gone. Period. He's entertaining Wade's house, LeBron knows deep down he wants his own kingdom to rule.
> 
> ...


Forgot about Amar'e?

I don't see him going to Miami. His ego is too big to take a major hit to his production at this point in my opinion. Also Wade will always have one more ring than he does so it hurts is legacy overall.

I'm feeling really good about the Knicks chances right now. I never bought Chicago as an instant contender when adding LeBron even if they manage to get Boozer. Same with the Nets. The Knicks wouldn't be a contender either but with Curry coming off the books next season we have the ability to acquire more help. No other team has that kind of flexibility. I think that it's down to the Cavs and the Knicks.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Raven Ryder said:


> Winning is important but he's not at the point of his career that he needs to play with Wade and Bosh. *He wins 7 championships and everyone will always say he did it with Wade and Bosh, he can't do it alone. *
> 
> If he goes to Miami, his entire "King" imagine is gone. Period. He's entertaining Wade's house, LeBron knows deep down he wants his own kingdom to rule.
> 
> ...


Sad but true, yet people seem to forget Kobe had Shaq and then Pau, and yet people are still trying to compare him to Jordan. Then as soon as you mention LeBron and Jordan in the same sentence people shake their heads. Bottom line is no one can touch Jordan so people should stop worrying about it, and LeBron should go get as many rings as possible, and his best chance at that is in Miami.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Boozer just signed with the Bulls. 5 year contract.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Boozer just signed with the bulls. 5 year contract.


They still got room for one more max contract. Good move for the Bulls, gives them someone in the post. All they need now is a shooter.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^Yeah definitely.

Oh, and did people forget that basketball is a team sport? Jordan didn't do it alone. He had Pippen and company. When he was with the Wizards, they did absolutely nothing because the team as a whole was sub-par. 

It's all about the quality of the team, then the individual. The other way around is called selfish basketball.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The Bulls need to offer Korver, Allen, or Mike Miller, and pick up a quality back up PG like Ridinour.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Now that Wade and Bosh have agreed to play together, the Heat just needs to get the perfect role players and they will be legit contenders. They need a real Center though, not Joel Anthony since Bosh obviously doesn't like to play Center. The world awaits Lebron's decision tomorrow.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Everybody and their mother is saying LeBron is going to NY now. I've been saying the same thing for two years now, what took so long?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ray Allen will be the next big guy in free agency after this Lebron thing is over. Although I don't see much of a reason for Allen to leave Boston.

Lebron has the least chance of winning in NY out of all the choices. People would probably think he's going for the money if he went there.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

We are now about 24 hours away from what i have been waiting years for as a knicks fan!!!! With each thing i hear, it makes me feel better and better about him coming. Plus that fact we got Amare


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

LeBron is going to Chicago to play with 2 All Stars and a solid supporting cast.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

Lebron is going to need players to win championships, in Cleveland, he showed that. If he goes to Miami, it isn't a smooth road to the Finals because of the lack of role players. If he goes to Chicago, it seems like the fit. He's got a formidable second star in Boozer, a rebounder in Noah, a crafty point guard in Rose (The best point of all the teams he would go to). Miami seems like a clusterfuck but Chicago seems just right. Cleveland seems like he could sign and never get a title out of it. New Yorks a project and New Jersey is a money grab. And the Clippers....just isn't happening. 

I think he's going home to Cleveland to do his career the way he wants it, though getting less money and less chance at a title.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Miami would be fine, but I don't think it's realistic. All three would have to take pay cuts, and if LeBron wants to win...just go to Chicago where the supporting cast is just as good. Except there, you get paid a max contract.

Just going off twitter, it seems like every city thinks they have a shot. Just an educated guess....

1) Cleveland
2) Chicago
3) New York
4) Miami
5) New Jersey
6) LA Clippers



Raven Ryder said:


> Winning is important but he's not at the point of his career that he needs to play with Wade and Bosh. He wins 7 championships and everyone will always say he did it with Wade and Bosh, he can't do it alone.
> 
> If he goes to Miami, his entire "King" imagine is gone. Period. He's entertaining Wade's house, LeBron knows deep down he wants his own kingdom to rule.


I agree with this. I think LeBron wants to run the show. Going to Miami now, after Wade/Bosh signed up, makes it seem like he's following them. I'm not sure LBJ wants to be perceived as a follower. Not only that, Miami is Wade's city. It will be Wade's city for the next 5+ years. LBJ wins 5 titles in Miami, Wade will have 6. King James will be erased. But if he just wants to win titles, then nothing of this crap should matter to him. 



> I'm not saying this because, I'm a Knicks fan but all signs point to him going to a team without an established all-star player. The only teams without that are Nets and Knicks.
> 
> Derrick Rose doesn't want him. He said it publicly.


How would going to a team without established all-stars help him win titles? Might as well go back home to Cleveland then, and hope they can trade for Chris Paul. I'm not sure I can buy that.

Link to Rose saying that? I heard something about that on twitter, but then it was clarified that Rose said his top preference was Joe Johnson because he wants a shooter alongside him. I find it very hard believe that Rose would said something like about James.

Frankly, I think it's just something being taken completely out of context. Rose cannot be that dumb.


All this chatter about New York is intriguing. I wonder how much is posturing by ESPN to get viewers for tomorrow night. New York is fine...but, Carmelo Anthony probably isn't coming. It'd be hard to walk away from 3 years/65 million, a year before a new CBA.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Mikey Damage said:


> Miami would be fine, but I don't think it's realistic. All three would have to take pay cuts, and if LeBron wants to win...just go to Chicago where the supporting cast is just as good. Except there, you get paid a max contract.
> 
> Just going off twitter, it seems like every city thinks they have a shot. Just an educated guess....
> 
> ...


Big difference to playing with Amare and Tony Park vs. Playing with Wade, Bosh who are on his level.

Basically, if he goes to Miami he's a sidekick with popularity. He goes elsewhere and gets Chris Paul or Melo, they become his sidekick like Gasol.

Imagine, Kobe joining the Cavs with LeBron and winning a title. That's pretty much what it will look like. He needs a sidekick, he does not need to be one.

Rose is not dumb, he just wants to be the team leader. He still can be, It's something that isn't egoistical but it's just the feeling of being the hero that you want. LeBron goes to Chicago and it's all gone.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

So we are basically establishing that NBA is now not about winning championships, just establishing legacies for certain players?


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

^ yea but you need championships to establish that legacy

i think it is between NY, Cleveland, and Chicago. Miami is out as the big 3 would have announced it together,Lebron wouldnt get the special on his own and Wade wouldnt take a backseat for that. It is his team. I am starting to think he wont go back to cleveland now that all the possible "sidekicks" are gone. So either chicago with boozer and rose or Ny with Amare and possibly parker/melo. I for one am hoping it will be NY but i still have no idea


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

Going to New York for Melo/Parker is just like Miami just a different 3 and an old point guard. Now that it seems like New York is ideal, just not sign Melo/Parker and put some money into role player instead of max contracts/high for Parker. Amar'e should say fuck Lebron and not get New York clustered.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

I can't wait until my Raptors destroy the Heat in the Eastern Conference finals


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

The Raptors with who?


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Hedo Fuckin' Turkoglu


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao must be talking like 10 years from now. If that.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hedo doesn't have the same supporting cast in Toronto as in Orlando or Sacremento back in the day. He's certaintly not one to carry a team to a Finals.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Andrea Bargani, Jose Calderon. Raptors are poised to make a run. I think we still have Paps Menso Bahsu.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Looks like Ray Allen is staying with Boston. The Celtics may have one last punch in them this year, after that I don't expect much. 

I was wanting Lebron to stay in Cleveland, but now I want to see him leave just for the sake of some major name leaving his current team other than Bosh, and I guess Boozer. I wouldn't mind seeing him in Chicago, but then again part of me wants to see him take the Knicks back to the top, but I think it is unlikely he could win a championship there.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Don't forget the unstoppable Marco Belenelli.

Man, I can't believe the Warriors were able to actually pawn that kid off for expiring deals.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh yeah Paps just sets that team over the top! You have a good player in Bargani and a mediocre point in Calderon and I don't know what the team's status in free-agency is but probably not big. Root for your favorite but bud your going to have to wait to build a contender. I have been a fan of the Bucks since I was born, so I was an educated fan after Allen and Cassel were gone and those were some bad years but now we have a legit team so you just have to wait for your team to get something in the draft like we did or sign a player that becomes a star. Just reality.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Damnit. I wanted Ray Allen.

Kyle Korver will do, I guess. :side:


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Lebron can fuck off for all I care, I hope he never gets an NBA title.


----------



## GuessWhov1 (Apr 1, 2010)

It's going to be an interesting tomorrow for LeBron.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Newsday: LBJ to Miami.

I can't believe they're all going to take paycuts. I guess LBJ doesn't care as much about his legacy as perceived. He just wants rings. Well, he'll get them.

Lakers vs Heat will be crazy next June. Wouldn't surprise me if the Heat win 3, 4, or even 5 rings in the upcoming years.

edit: Chris Broussard tweet confirms what Newsday is saying. It's a done deal unless LeBron changes his mind. And if he does pick another team, it'll be Cleveland. Chicago and New York will be shit out of luck.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Mikey Damage said:


> Newsday: LBJ to Miami.
> 
> I can't believe they're all going to take paycuts. I guess LBJ doesn't care as much about his legacy as perceived. He just wants rings. Well, he'll get them.
> 
> ...



If this is true then I will have a long laugh if they get eliminated from the playoffs before the finals and laugh even more if they lose to the Lakers in the Finals, and Kobe stands above them as the best player. Their paycut, according to NBA.com, will only be around 800K.

I highly doubt that will win 5 rings in the upcoming years. The Thunder seem like they will be a dominate team in the next few years as well and the Lakers have a good chance to beat themnext year. He should have gone to Chicago though, I guess Jordan's legacy is too much for him to handle....pussy.

Why pick Cleveland as the second team though? Money must be why because they have a low chance of getting past the Heat and Magic in the playoffs without another all star player for Lebron.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well with the new Big Three coming together you know Riley is just looking for a way to bounce Erik Spoelstra just so he can get a couple more rings. And Cleveland fans must be losing their minds right now. Even if he doesn't go to the Heat, the Cavs can't be the next team up because no one wants to come to Cleveland and without a second star player James would just be another hometown hero without any rings.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm just going off of what ESPN is saying. If it's not Miami, it's Cleveland. But it's really looking like it'll be Miami.

Miami needs to dump Beasley immediately. That lineup needs a 5. I'd talk to Minnesota about Al Jefferson, but I'm sure his contract wouldn't work. 

I don't see the Heat losing before the Finals for at least a couple years. Magic? C's? Bulls? Who is going to bounce them from the East? Though, I do agree that the West should off some formiable competition. We know the Thunder are going to be nasty good going forward. 

It sucks. The NBA just got a lot less fun for fans in the Eastern Conference, who aren't Heat fans. It's going to really suck for the Bulls. Be a 45-55 win team for the next couple years, make the 2nd round...and then get bounced. Like the Hawks for the past two years.

Rinse.Lather.Repeat. FML.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't think anyone wants Beasly right now, but after FA is done someone might need him and they can make a trade then.

Rose, Deng, Boozer, Noah, and another good FA would make good competition for the Heat's Big Three. Magic with Carter playing great in the playoffs would give them a chance. Celtics would stand no chance. They're basically a older version of the new Big Three with Rondo, and Allen/Pierce were never as good as Wade and Lebron. The East has always been boring compared to the West though, the only difference is that it will just be a lot of blow outs for the Heat.

Anyone think they have a chance to do better than 72-10? Then again, they won't have a good bench unless good players take the minimum.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

dondeluis said:


> Hedo Fuckin' Turkoglu


What are you talking about? Hedo hates the Raptors, he publicly voiced it, didn't he want to quit to? He's not as good as he was on previous teams.

If anyone was to be the focus of the raptors, it would be Bargnani, Weems, Calderon. Hopefully Ed Davis is good for them.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't see how the Heat would beat the Lakers in a 7 game series if it came to that next June if Lebron signs with them. They would be the ultimate top heavy team with a lackluster bench. That being said I don't completely believe that he's signed to the Heat. I don't see why Lebron's inner circle would leak that info yet


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Maybe it's just wishful thinking but does else anybody think that ESPN made up the Miami stuff to try and keep everybody from knowing the truth? It would kind of kill ratings if people already knew where he was going.









I find it hard to believe that this guy is mature enough to play with two other superstars.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I hope Bron Bron goes to the Mi yayo and they get to the finals. We finally get Kobe vs. Lebron, Lakers will win it and Kobe will again prove his dominance over that coward.

By the way, whatever happens this off-season, Lakers still taking it next year barring major injury.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

New School Fire said:


> Sad but true, yet people seem to forget Kobe had Shaq and then Pau, and yet people are still trying to compare him to Jordan. Then as soon as you mention LeBron and Jordan in the same sentence people shake their heads. Bottom line is no one can touch Jordan so people should stop worrying about it, and LeBron should go get as many rings as possible, and his best chance at that is in Miami.


That's not really that true. When you mention Jordan and Lebron in the same sentance, people shake their heads becuase Lebron hasn't won a damn thing. i don't know if his legacy will be harmed that much if he wins a title in Miami. Because every superstar that's won a title has won it with a sidekick.Shaq didn't win a thing without Kobe/Wade. Kobe didn't win a damn thing with Shaq/Pau. Jordan had Pippen. Magic had Kareem and Bird had Mchale.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

TKOK™ said:


> That's not really that true. When you mention Jordan and Lebron in the same sentance, people shake their heads becuase Lebron hasn't won a damn thing. i don't know if his legacy will be harmed that much if he wins a title in Miami. Because every superstar that's won a title has won it with a sidekick.Shaq didn't win a thing without Kobe/Wade. Kobe didn't win a damn thing with Shaq/Pau. Jordan had Pippen. Magic had Kareem and Bird had Mchale.


His legacy would be destroyed.

Kobe had Shaq, Kobe had Gasol, MJ had Pippen....Do you REALLY think LeBron wants to become Shaq, Gasol and Pippen? A sidekick? 

How would it look from being the King to being the side show to a guy who has won a title in Miami already? The first title EVER in Miami.

He stays in Cleveland, he is immortal and a legend for breaking the curse. He comes to NY, he is a legend for bringing a title to the Knicks.

He goes to Miami, then what? He wins a title and will always be known as a sideshow.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If Lebron doesn't go to Miami, they need to get Richard Jefferson. Shit even if they get Lebron, they should try to get him for a minimum deal if he's willing to except. (doubtful, but yeah)


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

It's nuts how in the next 9 hours, LeBron could go from the biggest thing to the biggest sellout pussy coward.

From Batman to Batgirl....

I just don't get his thinking, why would you consider Miami? It's a small market. You have to realize, your deal with Nike would clash with Wade's Converse deal.

Then you add in the fact *he's 25*. Not 31. *25*.

You win a one title in Chicago, Cleveland, New York. You are a LEGEND. The Knicks and Bulls only need about 1 or 2 years to become a legit title contender.

He would be 27 and by then the cap would open up which could allow both teams to add other piece to keep winning titles.

You win 4 back to back titles with Miami, you are a sidekick who couldn't get it done without megastar help.

He would get alot more respect for leaving to NY, NJ or Chicago rather than Miami.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

Maybe, just maybe, Lebron doesn't have the mentality of being a legend. Maybe he's just a stats guy and not a winning guy like all the legends already mentioned. Wade has done it being a star, he won shit. Maybe Lebron needs to get off his high horse and let Wade command titles for the both of them the coming years.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Raven Ryder said:


> His legacy would be destroyed.
> 
> Kobe had Shaq, Kobe had Gasol, MJ had Pippen....Do you REALLY think LeBron wants to become Shaq, Gasol and Pippen? A sidekick?
> 
> ...


Kobe was Shaq's sidekick back in the days, whose the one that won all those Finals MVPs? 

You are right though, and another thing that will taint his legacy if he goes to Miama is always having one less than Wade and if they don't somehow manage to win a ring then they will be the biggest bust of a team ever.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I honestly think this makes LeBron's legacy look bad because he couldn't win a championship with a team built around him he had to get on a team with 2 other superstars just to win.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

For what it's worth, Lebron rented out 6 cabanas at the south beach hotel in Miami this weekend to celebrate his team decision :hmm:


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm honestly all for the super friends joining the heat. I think its honestly the best opportunity for him to win. Even as a Ohioan I can admit that The Cavs will probably never put a true championship team behind him like the Lakers, Celtics, or even the heat just a few years ago. Ain't no body gonna take Antwan Jamison and Mo Williams over Chris Bosh and Dwayne Wade. I think ESPN and the people that's criticizing him need to get over them selves because if they where put in the same position they would probably go to Miami too.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

I feel bad for the people of Cleveland. Lose a football team who goes on to win a Super Bowl, and now probably losing Lebron who could potentially win a championship.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

LeBron is going to need bodyguards and heavy armor to get into New York from now on. Although that part of it is not fair to him. Yes, he has led on the Nets, Bulls, etc...but for two years EVERY move the Knicks made on the floor, in the front office, and in PR was to get LeBron to the City That Never Sleeps. And the fact that at the end of the road this will end up leading to a big fat omelet in the face of Knicks front office will enrage what's left of the Knicks fan base.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fuck NY and their fans. If they can't get over him not going there, too bad. The real issue is him leaving Cleveland. They apparently increased security around Lebron's home. I could see Cleveland fans doing some real stupid shit if he leaves so they might need to up the security if that's the case.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

BruiserKC said:


> LeBron is going to need bodyguards and heavy armor to get into New York from now on. Although that part of it is not fair to him. Yes, he has led on the Nets, Bulls, etc...but for two years EVERY move the Knicks made on the floor, in the front office, and in PR was to get LeBron to the City That Never Sleeps. And the fact that at the end of the road this will end up leading to a big fat omelet in the face of Knicks front office will enrage what's left of the Knicks fan base.


So the Bulls give up talent for nothing and all they have to show for it is Carlos Boozer and that's cool.

The Nets give up talent for nothing and all they have to show for it is Travis Outlaw and that's cool.

The Knicks give up a few draft picks for nothing and all they have to show for it is Amar'e Stoudemire and that's somehow a huge failure.

What am I missing?


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

The Bulls have been a playoff team, the Knicks have gone nowhere for years. Knicks have been preparing for this summer for years and have been seen as frontrunners (besides the Cavs) leading up to this summer and it looks they won't even be runner-ups in the chase. 

I wouldn't be surprised if all this Miami talk is just so when Lebron chooses the Cavs he will be seen as a hero and ESPN can continue talking about him as though he's a God.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He better go somewhere. All of this for him to stay in Cleveland is a waste.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Chosen said:


> The Bulls have been a playoff team, the Knicks have gone nowhere for years. Knicks have been preparing for this summer for years and have been seen as frontrunners (besides the Cavs) leading up to this summer and it looks they won't even be runner-ups in the chase.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if all this Miami talk is just so when Lebron chooses the Cavs he will be seen as a hero and ESPN can continue talking about him as though he's a God.


We had no chance of being a playoff team. It's not like the Knicks were destined for greatness before clearing cap space. What our management tried to do is clear some room to try and turn this team into a championship contender. If it doesn't work, it doesn't work. It's not a failure by any means though. Yeah, the Jeffries trade probably shouldn't have happened if we don't land LeBron but clearing space was the only way to go. We already have the guy is who is at worst the 4th best guy in the Free Agency class. How is that in any way a negative?


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

When the goal for years has been Lebron and the result is not getting Lebron it will be seen as a failure around the league even with getting Amare. I'm rooting for NY to get Lebron simply because it would make the east a every interesting and competitive conference. With that said I still think he stays with the Cavs


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

It's still a failure for New York. I wouldn't call it a massive failure....but they put a lot of effort into getting LBJ. Just like it'd be a failure for Chicago, and New Jersey.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

if he goes to Miami he's saying he can't beat a Bosh/Wade Miami Heat.

I'll lol if he goes super swerve and goes to play in Europe for a billion dollars or the Clippers.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Clippers actually don't have too bad of a starting line-up with Davis, kaman and if he lives up the hype Griffen. But even with that, there's no chance in hell he's in a clippers uniform next year.


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

Man, I'm totally avoiding Facebook within the next hour...this LeBron talk is crazy. Sucks that he won't end up on the Bulls. It'd be nice to have him, but there's no chance really he will sign there anymore.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

TKOK™ said:


> Clippers actually don't have too bad of a starting line-up with Davis, kaman and if he lives up the hype Griffen. But even with that, there's no chance in hell he's in a clippers uniform next year.


Talent isn't the problem for the Clippers, hell they even got a good coach now who made the playoffs despite losing his top 2 scorers. The prob;em in Clipper land has and always will be Sterling's ownership.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Thing is Cleveland DID have a championship team last year. James, Hickson, Ilgauskas, Jamison, Moon, O'Neal, Parker, Varejao, West, Williams. Even Daniel Gibson who would be a good player for most other teams. There's a reason they had the best record during the regular season. Lebron should stay in Cleveland.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Just minutes till all this crap is over! Too bad Espn will probably talk about the decision that LeBron makes for all of July though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Still can't believe he has his own special on his decision.:lmao


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

The TNA voiceover guy!


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

This ESPN coverage is ridiculous


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

KnowYourRole said:


> The TNA voiceover guy!


LOL I was coming here to say the same thing.

Screw this Lebron stuff, I'm more interested in the idea of Shaq joining my Hawks. Could be awesome.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Shaq is awful now.:sad:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

this is one hour of TV fellatio.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> this is one hour of TV fellatio.


Lol, so true. Btw, according to Jon Barry, DWade is the 2nd best player in the NBA.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I hear Lebron loves it when ESPN is drooling and swallowing all over his dick.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Gotta give it to Lebron. He knows how to stop time.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

All I can say is that if Lebron does leave, he will never ever be as great as Kobe or Michael Jordan. He will never ever be on their level.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

HE'S GONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :lmao


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

Legacy officially shot hahaha


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

KING JAMES HAS CHOSEN THE HEAT~! LEBRON/WADE/BOSH.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Miami Heat.


Wow. That's a cowardly move. Can't win on his own so he needs to go to a team with another top 5 player and a top 10/15 player. Sad.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

LBJ will never be the best of all-time.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I just watched the Lebron movie a few weeks ago and gained so much respect for him and 2 weeks later, he pisses it all away. Lebron you will never EVER be as good as MJ or Kobe. You just backstabbed your home town, your city, your team, your state on national television. Your a low piece of shit Lebron. I have 0 respect for you as a person. As a player, I respect all of your accomplishments and hope one day you actually do win someday, but as a person, your nothing but an egomaniac backstabbing motherfucka.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Depressing.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Lebron is going to Miami. Wow. Cleveland fans, you guys are screwed badly......Miami Heat are gonna be the top East team now no matter which scrubs play for them. I want to play for the Heat too. I dont care if I'm a benchwarmer! Lol...


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

:sad: Oh well


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

GD™ said:


> I just watched the Lebron movie a few weeks ago and gained so much respect for him and 2 weeks later, he pisses it all away. Lebron you will never EVER be as good as MJ or Kobe. You just backstabbed your home town, your city, your team, your state on national television. Your a low piece of shit Lebron. I have 0 respect for you as a person. As a player, I respect all of your accomplishments and hope one day you actually do win someday, but as a person, your nothing but an egomaniac backstabbing motherfucka.


This is pretty much the reaction of all the fans in Cleveland. Well, the ones that haven't broke down and cried yet.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

You will never pass MJ or Kobe, even if you get 10 titles. MJ never let anyone be his equal or even better, Kobe's goal was to be the best and he wanted to do it as the star player, Lebron will need Lebron and Bosh to win a title.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Sitting back with popcorn waiting for the riot footage from Cleveland to pop up on youtube


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Lebron just ruined his complete legacy in dominating every game. They can't play the way they have been playing for the past seven years. Miami Heat are gonna choke.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

The Heat are now the most hated team in the NBA. I hope they choke badly.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Riley is one hell of a seller.

sold him on being the next magic.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

LeBron will be fine in South Beach. Look at the way the Big 3 meshed in Boston and led them to the promised land. Add the fact that Wade, Bosh, and LeBron are young and still in their primes and I think you've got at least 2 titles in them.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Somewhere, HeatWave just marked the fuck out. Anyway, to those hating here, get over it. Heat to win the title next year.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lebron still living in Cleveland is a terrible idea. I'd pack my shit in a heartbeat.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

HOLY SHIZZAKOFF!

Let the Miami Heat bandwagon begin. Either that or the hate begins.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why would he live in Ohio when there are no state taxes in Florida?*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Fuck i wouldn't even show up in cleveland on the fact that i'd fear for my life.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I want them to make it to the Finals and I want them to sweep every team on their way to the playoffs and then I want Lakers to sweep them to show them that they aren't the best.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He must really believe in his security team. Shit someone's probably already trying to burn his house down.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Security was hightened around Lebron's home hours ago.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lol burning his jersey, gotta love Cleveland fans.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

LMAO @ THE BURNING JERSEY


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol they burnin his jersey


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They are buring his jersey on the street.:lmao

This stuff is awesome.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

The NBA would've been so much better had he gone to the Knicks. LeBJ/Amare vs Wade/Bosh vs Kobe/Pau. So, if he does win a championship then are people not gonna count them toward his legacy or debate for GOAT like some do with Kobe's first 3? 

Would hilarious to see Wade get the Finals MVP if the Heat do win though.


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

Bahahaha ESPN just showed a jersey burning. I LOVE how everyone is hating all on the internet about how he screwed over his hometown and all that. Who fucking cares? If he wasn't from Cleveland they wouldn't be making as big of a deal or would they? I look at it this way, the Heat might only have five players now plus their draft picks but I promise there will be at least four to five people step up and take pay cuts just to be on this superstar team.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

What an ego, living in Cleavland while playing for the heat is a big FU to his fans.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I still can't believe he got an hour long special. Hopefully his ego can handle playing with two other superstars.

If Cleveland wants to win a championship now is doing horrible and hopefully getting the first overall and do the same thing the next year. Just look at the Thunder.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hate the city of Cleveland but I'm going to reserve 5 minutes to feel sorry for them... and that time starts.... 



NOW!*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I still can't believe he got an hour long special. Hopefully his ego can handle playing with two other superstars.


It happens when ESPN has a hard on for you.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Myers said:


> What an ego, living in Cleavland while playing for the heat is a big FU to his fans.


He actually lives in Akron where he grew up. How the fuck does that have anything to do with ego?

Either way.. this BIG 3 won't beat the Lakers next year either..


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

MY new team the MIAMAI HEAT!! Holy shit they are gonna run shit next year!


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

I think it's all hilarious how people are all pissed about it. Lol I love it! Because every year in baseball I watch this shit go down with the Yankees and it pisses me off but now I can watch and laugh because LeBron is joining Miami.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

Burning jersey made my day. I still think LeBron should've gone to the Knicks or Bulls, but now the legacy is gone. I hope the Heat fail mainly because Bosh left my hometeam, the Raptors, with nothing as well.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I still can't believe he got an hour long special. Hopefully his ego can handle playing with two other superstars.


*I officially lost any fandom I had for the guy because of that... *


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

OML said:


> MY new team the MIAMAI HEAT!! Holy shit they are gonna run shit next year!


*Wow...blatant with your bandwaggon jumping I see.*


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

man people in Cleveland disgust me


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^^^ Wouldn't you be pissed if the only good thing to happen to your sports' teams in years just got up and left?



LadyCroft said:


> *Wow...blatant with your bandwaggon jumping I see.*


You'll see a lot more of that in the next couple of years.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *Wow...blatant with your bandwaggon jumping I see.*


lmao basically. 

If I was Lebron, all my stuff and family would already be in South Beach. And I'd probably be getting together with Flash and Bosh to party all night. (and get bitches right)

Imagine what it's like in Cleveland right now. Depressing and angry as hell. lmao.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Heard they were burning Lebron Jersey's.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *I officially lost any fandom I had for the guy because of that... *


I honestly never understood the hate for the special. If you have the pull to convince a network to dedicate the time and allow you to executive produce a hour long special in prime-time you deserve props for your status.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

AKM-95 said:


> I honestly never understood the hate for the special. If you have the pull to convince a network to dedicate the time and allow you to executive produce a hour long special in prime-time you deserve props for your status.


The only good thing that came from it was the money going to charity and stuff. Other than that he was just basically feeding his ego and I don't even consider him the best player in the league. You shouldn't even be able to call yourself one of the best if you haven't even won a championship.


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

AKM-95 said:


> I honestly never understood the hate for the special. If you have the pull to convince a network to dedicate the time and allow you to executive produce a hour long special in prime-time you deserve props for your status.


Exactly how I feel. What else were they going to air? Another SC where they blow the Red Sox, Yankees, and just hype this more? Really? It was for a good cause and no matter what anyone says - (well maybe Cleveland fans have somewhat of a reason to be pissed he did it this way)but I think he went about it somewhat ok. Do you want him to show up to the Q and just tell the Cavs "Oh hey I'm leaving bye."? Hell he might not have made it out of there if he did that. He went about it in a way I think was somewhat ok but maybe not the best way (at least for Cleveland).


----------



## JackBauer24 (Oct 14, 2006)

I think everyone outside of Miami hates the Heat right now and wants nothing more than to see them fail


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> The only good thing that came from it was the money going to charity and stuff. Other than that he was just basically feeding his ego and I don't even consider him the best player in the league. You shouldn't even be able to call yourself one of the best if you haven't even won a championship.


Honestly it's entertainment, The show was about Lebron and his decision not who's the best player in the league. So ofcourse ESPN and Lebron are going to be focus of the show and their going to hype it up with a little propaganda, cause is LBJ's show lol .


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Poor Cleveland.










credit: operationsports.com


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

He prolly left the Cavs cuz them NBA dirtsheets was reporting Delonte West boned his momma


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

fucking Maverick Carter. 

Should have listend to Worldwide Wes. :side:


----------



## DJ B.K. (Dec 22, 2006)

Edit: already posted


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

It's funny he didn't mention the little jealousy of Kobe and crew that he has. We all know he does.

Anyway the East is still tough for Miami just looked at teams like Orlando, Chicago, Atlanta and Boston. All of those teams can reach the NBA finals. If they somehow manage to get past them it will be hard for them to beat LA and I just don't see that happening.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

A lot will depend on the team surrounding the big 3. 

I'm just curious to see what the Bulls will do. 

I think Gilbert Arenas is still available. Blech.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

So which is worse, being a Cavs fan or being a Supersonics fan?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Psh. Neither city has a team right now. :side:

Nice to hear that the Knicks are back. They're offering Mike Miller 13 million a season.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

That's a lot of money for Miller, maybe they're doing it just so he doesn't end up up with Miami. Now that the main free agents are signed up I think a lot of teams will start overpaying for roleplayers


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Chosen said:


> That's a lot of money for Miller, maybe they're doing it just so he doesn't end up up with Miami. Now that the main free agents are signed up I think a lot of teams will start overpaying for roleplayers


Miami doesn't even have 2 million dollars left so no.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

That's exactly why. But it's still a stupid contract. Paying Miller 13 million isn't going to stop the Heat, and isn't going going to make the Knicks a title contender. Just silliness from the Knicks.


----------



## Nameless (Sep 30, 2006)

I want to see in the first game of the season Miami on the road in Cleveland!


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Are the Raptors gonna be last now?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nameless said:


> I want to see in the first game of the season Miami on the road in Cleveland!


The fans would have to be naked in order to be in the arena for full insurance that they don't have weapons of mass destruction. 

I'd mark if he dunked on a CAV though.

It really has to suck for Bryan Scott. Coming to Cleveland, then finding out you won't have Lebron on the team.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Anybody that needs a one-hour ESPN special just to announce which team he's playing for can go fuck himself. After seven years of believing in this guy, he had the nerve to go on national TV just to announce he was leaving us. That was just shameful, selfish and classless.

Oh, and karma's a bitch.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

People are going to hate him because he made the right decision though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao 

Damn you guys really do believe in people like they're Jesus down there. I do agree that the one hour show was not needed at all though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

LBJ is getting killed on Chicago sports radio.

Coward, easy way out, etc...


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

That's some bull because Chicago would have sucked his dick if he came there.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Headliner said:


> It really has to suck for Bryan Scott. Coming to Cleveland, then finding out you won't have Lebron on the team.


I told everybody he should have waited it out until Phil Jackson retired, he would have started with a great team right away.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

I think it's major for the Heat to make sure there is atleast one of those 3 guys to be on the floor at all times. I think it's either going to let Spoelstra be creative or have it as a headache.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Headliner said:


> :lmao
> 
> Damn you guys really do believe in people like they're Jesus down there.


Not entirely true. When you suffer as much agony as a Cleveland sports fan has suffered, you get excited when a good player comes along and shows faith and commitment. LeBron _promised_ to bring a title to Cleveland, but that was a lie. He was just looking for a ring, fame and a city to lift him up on a mantle and claim him as the messiah. We foolishly followed along. Then, when things turned sour, he gives up and decides that we're not worth it. So now he's going to Miami to play second fiddle to Bosh and Wade. And what are we left with? Seven years of something that could've been.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Mikey Damage said:


> That's exactly why. But it's still a stupid contract. Paying Miller 13 million isn't going to stop the Heat, and isn't going going to make the Knicks a title contender. Just silliness from the Knicks.


Adding role players makes them more attractive to Carmelo next off season if he doesn't sign an extension.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

His contract is off the books so they do have some money though.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Mikey Damage said:


> LBJ is getting killed on Chicago sports radio.
> 
> Coward, easy way out, etc...


All true. I think Cleveland would have had more respect for him if he went to Chicago or New York to become bigger.

He goes to Miami and totally shits on Cleveland but tarnishes his own legacy. 

Good luck playing in WADE COUNTY.



Mikey Damage said:


> That's exactly why. But it's still a stupid contract. Paying Miller 13 million isn't going to stop the Heat, and isn't going going to make the Knicks a title contender. Just silliness from the Knicks.


Oh really?

13 Million for Mike Miller. Next Season 14 Million for Melo or Paul or Parker.

Melo, Miller, Amare, Gallo = Championship Team. I haven't even added Anthony Randolph yet which makes shit way more tough for teams to defend.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Alright I know some Cleveland fans are upset, but some mom on the Lebron James FB Page decides to post a picture of her son in tears with one of those Lebron Nike Pics. Cavs fans taking it to the extreme here. I got no respect for Lebron anymore but I'm not gonna burn his jersey or anything like that extreme.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Raven Ryder said:


> All true. I think Cleveland would have had more respect for him if he went to Chicago or New York to become bigger.
> 
> He goes to Miami and totally shits on Cleveland but tarnishes his own legacy.
> 
> ...


what did I say that was incorrect?

Mike Miller does not make the Knicks a title contender.

Miller + Anthony = contender

Miller + no Anthony = no contender

no Miller + Anthony = contender

Knicks need Melo. Or Paul. they dont need Miller.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

GD™ said:


> Alright I know some Cleveland fans are upset, but some mom on the Lebron James FB Page decides to post a picture of her son in tears with one of those Lebron Nike Pics. Cavs fans taking it to the extreme here. I got no respect for Lebron anymore but I'm not gonna burn his jersey or anything like that extreme.


Then you're obviously not from Cleveland, nor do you understand the agonizing pain of being a Cleveland sports fan. The end.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Did anyone see the open letter from Cleveland's majority owner to the fans. It was pretty intense. LOL at him saying they would win a title before he does though. Their team is crippled.


----------



## renafan3333 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Why In Anything That Makes Sence In This World Did Lebron James Have That Special?*

They were saying he was going to Miami 5 days ago,so why have the special? To tell us what we already knew? I live in Jersey so The Knicks are who I was pulling for.[Come on The Nets don't even want to play for The Nets] I honestly thought he was going to say "the rumors weren't true,or I just decided or whatever" Also why Miami? He loves,I mean LOVES New York. His favorite baseball team is The Yankees,you never see him not wearing a Yankees cap. Shoot he paid $97,000 for a private box for every World Series game at Yankee Stadium. I don't know exactly how many times he has been to 40/40 but it is alot. The Knicks told him if he signed with them they would sign two top tier free agents along with him. So why not tell them to get Wade and Bosch if playing with them was so important? Atleast with The Knicks there are pieces there. Sure they stunk the last few years but there is something there to work with. Delliro Gullinari[sp?] is going to be something special and hopefully they resign David Lee soon and they have some talented draft picks coming in so there is something there. Miami is a mess,anybody that thinks just getting those three means NBA championship first year is crazy. They have to spend more money then they could possibly pay once signing those three to get people around him that are worth anything with the salary cap. This whole thing is just confusing.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

The Absolute said:


> Then you're obviously not from Cleveland, nor do you understand the agonizing pain of being a Cleveland sports fan. The end.


Yeah and your Cavs owner is really helping out the situation by guaranteeing a title before Lebron wins one. Your city will always be a joke.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Did anyone see the open letter from Cleveland's majority owner to the fans. It was pretty intense. LOL at him saying they would win a title before he does though. Their team is crippled.


 Who's their owner, Harry Potter? Cause it'll take a act of god to get this team to even sniff the NBA finals. They couldn't get to the finals with Lebron and his supporting cast.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's also funny that Lebron didn't go to New York. Everyone was so certain that he was going to be a Knick over the last year. How dare he besmirch New York fans! 


:lmao​*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Miami gets: 2nd round pick
Minnestoa gets: Mike Beasley

Clear salary dump.

http://basketball.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/68002/20100708/wolves_to_acquire_michael_beasley/


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's also funny that Lebron didn't go to New York. Everyone was so certain that he was going to be a Knick over the last year. How dare he besmirch New York fans!
> 
> 
> :lmao​*


It wasn't that everyone was certain. We all knew. Even his marketing companies wanted him to go to NY, he randomly felt Miami was gonna get him gold faster. 

Like I said, somewhere else. This ultimately puts everything he says and stands for out the window.



Mikey Damage said:


> Miami gets: 2nd round pick
> Minnestoa gets: Mike Beasley
> 
> Clear salary dump.
> ...


I really hope this opens up Micheal's full potential now he's out of the Miami, riding Wade-coattails lifestyle.

He should really focus and become the leader that he can be with this team.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Why In Anything That Makes Sence In This World Did Lebron James Have That Special*










And Miami because he wants to fuck around with his friends on and off the court, simple.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Gilbert letter to Cavs fans.:cussin::cuss::cussin::lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:cussin::cuss::cussin:


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

I never had a big interest in where LeBron was going, since I'll always support Western teams over Eastern teams (except Denver), but him going to Miami is head-shaking-worthy. So you decide to go where winning seems most likely with Wade and Bosh? That's great, but how much do you have left to acquire strong role players, who are just as important to a team as their star players? With vet minimums not counting against the cap you're in a decent position, but I'm sure a lot of players are looking for a big pay day just as much as a ring. So let's see who jumps on to be the supporting cast and how far they'll go.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

GD™ said:


> Yeah and your Cavs owner is really helping out the situation by guaranteeing a title before Lebron wins one. Your city will always be a joke.


I honestly don't have a whole lot of respect for that guy. Just a month or two ago he came
out and said that Mike Brown was still the coach of the Cavs while he was "evaluating the staff" and then promptly fired him. This after everybody knew Brown was gone. 

That and he only became the owner *after* LeBron came to town and not having to endure the losing Gordon Gund had to go through to get him. 

Plus the best he could put around LeBron was an aging Shaq. I don't blame LeBron at all for leaving Cleveland because he carried that team since he was 18 years old. For the owner to disrespect that is ridiculous.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

My response in regards to to Dan Gilbert's letter:









Why are the people of Cleveland hating? They had the King for *seven* years, he did everything for them, if anything, they owe him.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow LeBron James just made the best heel turn ever :lmao


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

Rock Bottom said:


> My response in regards to to Dan Gilbert's letter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not _everything_.  A title could have helped him stay imo.

Cavs fans are gonna be livid for awhile. We can definitely count on that.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

That letter by Gilbert is just sad. Wait a couple days so you don't have a knee-jerk reaction that makes you look pathetic. And unless Gilbert pays a Heat player to sleep with LBJ's mom I doubt the Cavs will even sniff a ring before the Heat. 

And of course:










Stay classy Cleveland.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks like the Heat will sign Mike Miller. Good signing for them but they're really strapped for cash now and still with no bench


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

STEIN_LINE_HQ



> ESPN.com sources: Miami has agree to a trade with Minnesota that will send Michael Beasley to the Wolves. Link forthcoming


Guess that opens up some space for them to get a few role players and Mike Miller. Not a bad trade for Minny either since less pressure and a small market might allow Beasley to reach potential.


----------



## VEXONE (Dec 12, 2008)

Question remains will the Heat repeat in 2012?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

VEXONE said:


> Question remains will the Heat repeat in 2012?


Lakers > Heat :no:


----------



## VEXONE (Dec 12, 2008)

Heat team is ridiculous stacked. They should easily have the best record in the league and win the title.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

VEXONE said:


> Heat team is ridiculous stacked. They should easily have the best record in the league and win the title.


Name me the Heat bench please.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

VEXONE said:


> Heat *team* is ridiculous stacked. They should easily have the best record in the league and win the title.


Three superstars don't make a team.


----------



## VEXONE (Dec 12, 2008)

GD™;8600807 said:


> Name me the Heat bench please.


Doesn't matter Lebron, Wayde ,Bosh and Mike Miller are all young. All can play plenty of minutes which will be saved for the play offs. 
Lebron can play 5 positions. Bosh Forward and center. Wayde PG and SG. 
Mike Miller SF and SG. 

Question isn't how can they win, but How can they lose?
This is the type of team you can only make in a NBA Live video game.
Its ridiculous. And even if they win ten Titles I wouldn't give Lebron James credit. Did I mention they can all play D. Dwayne Wayde on his own has humiliated Kobe on defense. This team is a Dream Team. But I guess it's o.k because the Lakers wanted Bosh already with their stacked team.


----------



## VEXONE (Dec 12, 2008)

Myst said:


> Three superstars don't make a team.



They can add Bums to their team and they'll still win.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

VEXONE said:


> Doesn't matter Lebron, Wayde ,Bosh and Mike Miller are all young. All can play plenty of minutes which will be saved for the play offs.
> Lebron can play 5 positions. Bosh Forward and center. Wayde PG and SG.
> Mike Miller SF and SG.
> 
> ...


Yo no lie, all thats coming out of your mouth is plain old bullshit. You need a TEAM to win in the NBA, not just 3 or 4 guys. The Celtics when they won, they had the Big 3, but they also had an amazing supporting cast to help them out. The Heat aren't going to have that really. Besides, Lebron, Wade, and Bosh cannot play the way they've been playing the past few years, that dominant playing style. They aren't going to be having top numbers in the league. Lakers got depth, Heat don't.


----------



## VEXONE (Dec 12, 2008)

GD™ said:


> Yo no lie, all thats coming out of your mouth is plain old bullshit. You need a TEAM to win in the NBA, not just 3 or 4 guys. The Celtics when they won, they had the Big 3, but they also had an amazing supporting cast to help them out. The Heat aren't going to have that really. Besides, Lebron, Wade, and Bosh cannot play the way they've been playing the past few years, that dominant playing style. They aren't going to be having top numbers in the league. Lakers got depth, Heat don't.


All were older and now past their prime. These are 3 MVP candidates.
Its ridiculous if they don't win. I don't care if they do or not, but whoever doesn't believe they are the favorites are crazy. Celtics won in the first year. They'll get some more help, but if they don't win the title is because they put their egos first. Mike Miller is a great shooter to these players that command double teams and triple teams. Ridiculous Team!


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

LeBron will get some major heel heat when the Heat (ironic name cause that's what he'll be getting the majority of the places they play) go to play the Cavs. And I heard Shaq is going there too.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

VEXONE said:


> All were older and now past their prime. These are 3 MVP candidates.
> Its ridiculous if they don't win. I don't care if they do or not, but whoever doesn't believe they are the favorites are crazy. Celtics won in the first year. They'll get some more help, but if they don't win the title is because they put their egos first. Mike Miller is a great shooter to these players that command double teams and triple teams. Ridiculous Team!


Garnett, Allen, and Pierce were 3 elite players, just like D-Wade, Lebron, and Bosh. The Celtics didn't win the championship because of just those 3, but because of their entire TEAM. And what the fuck you talking about egos? Lebron just had a 1 hour special on ESPN to announce where he is going, thats not having an ego? Besides, with the Heat having no bench right now, those 4 guys just can't play all 48 minutes of each game, thats how guys get injured. Real smart thinking there too right? 

Get the hell outta' here with that bullshit playa!


----------



## VEXONE (Dec 12, 2008)

Jack Donaghy said:


> LeBron will get some major heel heat when the Heat(ironic name cause that's what he'll be getting the majority of the places they play) go to play the Cavs. And I heard Shaq is going there too.


Yep, go to New York Knicks or Nets booo. Go to Cleveland Booo. Go to Chicago booo. He ain't leading a team to a title Wayde already did that. Its wayde team he's the best finisher in the team. Stupid move he'll never get credit and rightfully so. He should've gone to the Bulls at least there he would've been the man.


----------



## VEXONE (Dec 12, 2008)

GD™ said:


> Garnett, Allen, and Pierce were 3 elite players, just like D-Wade, Lebron, and Bosh. The Celtics didn't win the championship because of just those 3, but because of their entire TEAM. And what the fuck you talking about egos? Lebron just had a 1 hour special on ESPN to announce where he is going, thats not having an ego? Besides, with the Heat having no bench right now, those 4 guys just can't play all 48 minutes of each game, thats how guys get injured. Real smart thinking there too right?
> 
> Get the hell outta' here with that bullshit playa!


Well me and you don't see eye to eye. No problem but I'm sure anyone down to earth would know this team should win it all even with some minor league players. Wayde has experience winning a title, Lebrons been to the finals too. Lebron ego will be dictated to what he does on the court and not off it. It's o.k we all have different views. they can have wayde and bosh with three college players and than Lebron James and mike Miller with three others. It doesn't matter they're a super team that can play super defense as well. Mike Miller can drops threes like twos. Beside they'll get a good enough back up bench for their stellar team.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

VEXONE said:


> Doesn't matter Lebron, Wayde ,Bosh and Mike Miller are all young. All can play plenty of minutes which will be saved for the play offs.
> Lebron can play 5 positions. Bosh Forward and center. Wayde PG and SG.
> Mike Miller SF and SG.
> 
> ...


This isn't the Olympics or FIBA Championships, LeBron can't play all 5 positions in the NBA. I'd love to see him try to hold Bynum in the post though. Bosh is too skinny to play center and matches up terribly against Dwight or Perkins in the East. Mike Miller is way too slow to guard 2s as well. Seriously, they can't win a NBA championship without role players. 

You're overestimating these 3 without ever seeing them play together. There's only 1 ball in a game and I have a feeling it isn't going to be enough for 3 guys with huge egos no matter what they say now.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Cavs﻿ have 1.8 Millions dollars to sign free agents. They can go over the salary cap with Mid-Level and Veteran Exceptions but there is no one GOOD that qualifies except the well aged Shaq. There is no DREAM team there is a THREE team. I don't see them winning more than 45 games. They have 4 guys on the roster and are gonna be forced to trade Beasley for a sign and trade option. THEY WILL NOT WIN IN 2011! I predict Celtics vs. Lakers. Since celtics got their core back and signed Jermaine ONeal.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

^^Ilgauskas may go too + shaq(espnRadio said he's going) and Mike Miller has already signed and haslem said he would sign for the vet min.

not sure where people are getting this three man team from.

PG- Lebron
SG- Wade
SF- Miller
PF- Bosh
C- Shaq(potentially)

with chalmers/haslem/z/butler/pittman/vernado

that's enough talent around them to win a ring.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

^Other than the aging Shaq, that's a scary good team. And they've got some nice bench players, there's no way they don't at least make it to the Finals.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

I don't think Heat will win in their first year. But if they can gel and put together a good/decent bench then I they have the next 3-4 locked. After that, I see Wade declining rapidly.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I still pick the Lakers over the Heat. Gasol is better than Bosh, Kobe can cover Wade, not Wayde, and Artest can cover Lebron. Don't forget about Bunum in the post that will be blocking shots like crazy as Wade, Bosh, and Lebron try to attack the basket. And other than Miller they really have no other good 3 point shooter


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

The Heat need size and defense to win the championship. The Lakers not only matchup well against them but they have the mental edge of going to the finals and winning it all. I can just imagine David Stern drooling over the prospect of a Kobe vs. Lebron/Wade/Shaq(if he goes back) in the finals.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I still pick the Lakers over the Heat. Gasol is better than Bosh, Kobe can cover Wade, not Wayde, and Artest can cover Lebron. Don't forget about Bunum in the post that will be blocking shots like crazy as Wade, Bosh, and Lebron try to attack the basket. And other than Miller they really have no other good 3 point shooter



As a laker fan, I think it will be a tough games and a potentially tough series for lakers. Especially if Lebron plays point forward that would be a nightmare for lakeshow and I think gasol/bosh and wade/Bryant matches can go any way on any particular night and Bynum is injury prone so heat may be tougher then what you think. 

Heat may only have 4-players on the roster but you will be a fool not to think that vets and maybe some prime players won't line up to play in the fortress of solitude next season.


----------



## flip25 (Mar 13, 2010)

The Lebron free agency is the weirdest thing I have ever seen. I mean yeah I expect Cleveland to be mad, but how the hell did New York and Chicago are butt hurt-ed over it too. When I mean hurt I mean all this articles from those cities,non-Cleveland related rant, that is so anti Lebron, it isn't like he was in those teams to begin with but they acted like he was. Lebron should join the WWE in the future cause he just did the best heel turn I have ever seen in sport.:faint:


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

Bahahahaha.

Dan Gilbert cracks me up. Good luck with winning that title especially if you still got Williams, West, etc. as your so called "stars" now. After thinking about it for one day LeBron really shouldn't have done this special but damn the reaction from Cleveland fans is still kind of funny to me. I guess it's because I'm from Louisiana and let's be honest all of the sports team I support (barring LSU) have always suffered until this year when the Saints won. I've seen some god awful teams and we've had players leave (although none with the talent of LeBron) but I promise you when Chris Paul leaves and he will, no matter where he goes there will be people angry. I think this has went a little too far though. Honestly, questioning a man for his decision? If he had went to Chicago I would have been even more pissed that he went to a divisional rival! 

I think it's funny though that it's a damn shame that a man make a decision that could benefit his career. I promise you if three-fourths of Cleveland were in LeBron's shoes and had a chance to go and win a title and make more money because you're winning the title that they would leave too. Everyone wants to be a fucking critic but yet if they were put in the situation they'd either leave or strongly consider it. I just wonder how pissed everyone would have been if he had went to say a team like the Knicks. Would he be selling himself short and "tarnishing" his legacy by joining another star in Amar'e? Ya know? 

Now I'm not from Cleveland but I've seen the Saints and Hornets suffer for years, hell way before I was born we lost the Jazz so we too know what it's like to lose a team. But it seems that this is going WAY too far. Sure there aren't any championships and it probably won't be any for years to come with the way teams are in Cleveland. It's a shame as I went there last month and saw the Indians play and they have a nice ballpark but damn there is a lot of work to be done. The Cavs in my opinion have a good chance at getting Chris Paul imo due to their Coach Byron Scott. I still to this day am pissed we got rid of Scott and Paul and Scott had a good relationship. So here's to Cleveland: I truly hope that if/when Chris Paul does leave that he lands in Cleveland. I really truly do and this is coming from a fan that must too watch his team suffer as let's be honest there really is no hope for New Orleans this year until we get rid of several contracts.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

I am absolutely loving all the haters. I am seriously laughing my ass off at some of these people talking about him....and I find the Cleveland fans completely pathetic. At least the ones that are burning his jersey. Seriously, get a fucking life it's just one guy on one team, besides they should be use to it by now. If you are moving to Cleveland, you should have to sign a waver that states you are aware that all Cleveland teams sucks and they always will.

The only thing bad about Lebron going to Miami, is all the bandwagon fans, they are the new Lakers, Boston, Cavs, etc... but it's all good. There is no more room on the bandwagon but you can try to chase after the bandwagon if you want.


----------



## VEXONE (Dec 12, 2008)

Myst said:


> This isn't the Olympics or FIBA Championships, LeBron can't play all 5 positions in the NBA. I'd love to see him try to hold Bynum in the post though. Bosh is too skinny to play center and matches up terribly against Dwight or Perkins in the East. Mike Miller is way too slow to guard 2s as well. Seriously, they can't win a NBA championship without role players.
> 
> You're overestimating these 3 without ever seeing them play together. There's only 1 ball in a game and I have a feeling it isn't going to be enough for 3 guys with huge egos no matter what they say now.


I know its not the Olympics thats why it'll be easier for them.
Who can defend these three? or two of them at the same time in the court? Artest can't guard Lebron and Bynum is a question mark. They'll find players that will help them out, but these guys are young and are defensive monsters. Lebron is reigning MVP while Wade is the best prime player in the NBA. This Nightmare Team for all their opponents.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I've been a big Flash fan for years (probably by favorite player in the last five years) so I'm just happy he has a team around him again. The fans just shouldn't of got themselves so attached.

I marked last night when the Cleveland fan mentioned that he was spitting on Cleveland when he was with the team by showing up to the Indians game with a Yankees hat, and showing up to the Browns game rooting for the Cowboys. lmao.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Being from the area it stings a little bit but if you have known Cleveland sports history this has got to be the worst feeling ever but when Modell took the Browns we moved on and we will move on from this as well....

James will be most likely hated in this area for the rest of his life!!

Also you all do remember The Detriot Pistions who defeated the Kobe-Shaq-Payton-Malone Lakers and they didn't have any big stars(Prince, Hamilton and Billups.) I'm just saying 

Cleveland what do you think::cuss:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well shit why live there and be a depressed sports fan. That's no fun.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

I just can't wait for next season when Miami goes to Cleveland and the Heat just stomp them. Listening to some of these Cleveland radio stations go off on rants are face-palm worthy. I happy for Lebron that he got off that team.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Well shit why live there and be a depressed sports fan. That's no fun.


I'm not as depressed as I was last night but I loved ESPN hyping the ever loving shit out of this because I'm hoping for another Lakers type debacle...


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

That would be hilarious if somehow with those three they still couldn't win a ring. But yeah, Cleveland fans crying like someone died and having to have police at LBJ's house to make sure nothing happens is insane. Wonder how many of these they've already sold:


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

KingCrash said:


> That would be hilarious if somehow with those three they still couldn't win a ring. But yeah, Cleveland fans crying like someone died and having to have police at LBJ's house to make sure nothing happens is insane. Wonder how many of these they've already sold:


Pass me one.....


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

So, I've been in a bored mood all day. And I do not even want to think of LeBitch James but after analyzing the new Knick roster...I can actually say they are VERY close to a Championship team. If not there already. Crazy, but from a Basketball fan I see it that way.

-Right now, they could beat Orlando in the playoffs since they match them and outmatch them as well but that's if they get everyone on the same page.

-They now have legit, defender/shooter combos to put around Amare who would be our Dwight Howard down low.

-They just added Anonthy Randolph who has the size of Lamar Odom but the length of Kevin Durant. He can block shots, rebound and he could even bring the ball up like a PG and he's 6'11.

-Gallo would be our version of Hedo. 6'10, great 3pt shooter, getting better defensively and can now get to the line alot more.

-Chandler, Fields, Walker all guys who are 6'8 SF/PF combos who can guard a LeBron or Vince Carter for that matter just like Matt Barnes and Mickael Pietrus.

We have a great defensive point guard in Toney Douglas. We have our own little J.J. Reddick in Andy Rautins.

-We got a great energy player with Ronny Turiaf.

-We also just picked up Jerome Jordan, a 7 footer with a 7'6'' wingspan. 

Maybe, LBJ not coming was a blessing.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

VEXONE said:


> I know its not the Olympics thats why it'll be easier for them.
> Who can defend these three? or two of them at the same time in the court? Artest can't guard Lebron and Bynum is a question mark. They'll find players that will help them out, but these guys are young and are defensive monsters. Lebron is reigning MVP while Wade is the best prime player in the NBA. This Nightmare Team for all their opponents.


*:lmao

It's funny that Cleveland fans expected him to support two teams that are terrible. 

But then again he probably shouldn't have just stuck it in their faces like that either. It shows what type of guy he is so humiliating them on national tv last night shouldn't have surprised anyone.*


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Knicks will be fighting for that 8th playoff spot at best next season. They need Melo to be a threat.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

VEXONE said:


> I know its not the Olympics thats why it'll be easier for them.
> Who can defend these three? or two of them at the same time in the court? Artest can't guard Lebron and Bynum is a question mark. They'll find players that will help them out, but these guys are young and are defensive monsters. Lebron is reigning MVP while Wade is the best prime player in the NBA. This Nightmare Team for all their opponents.


Since when do those three play defense? No one on that team would be able to stop Kobe or Gasol.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

^^^^No1 on the lakers can stop any of them either.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Knicks still need a playmaker. They don't have a Wade, Rose, Rondo, Nelson type, yet. 

You can spin it all you want, but it's never a blessing when one of the 3 best players in the NBA doesn't come to your team. I heard that last night on the radio. Some Bulls fans were saying maybe it was good that LBJ didn't pick Chicago. That's just asinine. You always want the elite players. 

I could see the Knicks finishing in the 5-8 range next year. I'd give them the benefit of the doubt, and say they're finishing as a 5 or 6 seed. I like the Amar'e signing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can see the Knicks possibly making the playoffs. Very doubtful they make it out the first round though.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> ^^^^No1 on the lakers can stop any of them either.


Gasol/Bynum can stop Bosh on the defensive side while Bosh can't stop either of those. Wade and Kobe cancel each other out. Lebron will get his but it will come harder to get with Artest on him. The Heat will need size to stop Odom and Bynum.

I think the Celtics big 3 were a harder matchup for them because their 3 consisted of a deadly shooter, a driver/shooter, and a tough big man....which played together and focused on defense. The Heat are not there yet. Can't wait to see who they fill up their roster with.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Knicks need to trade for Ramon Sessions from Minnesota. They guy puts up eye popping numbers when he gets starting minutes.

Also, have fun with Anthony Randolph Knicks fans, he's good... when he's healthy.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

So what does Gilbert do? As an owner of Fathead, all Lebron James fathead prices have been reduced to $17.41. Interesting right? 1741 = The Year Benedict Arnold was born.


:lmao Gilbert is a disgrace.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

Gilber is acting like a scorned 14 yr old girl. He only has himself to blame for bending over for Lebron all these years.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Gilbert is a true child, he sounds a cynical fan posting on a forum....


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Chosen said:


> Gilber is acting like a scorned *14 yr old girl*. He only has himself to blame for bending over for Lebron all these years.


I rather him act like that than act like Randy Lerner or Dolan who give two shits what some of their teams do

Lerner cares for his futbol/soccer team across the pond 

Dolan gives more of a shit for the Knicks than the Indians....


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Gilbert is being an idiot but it is still entertaining. I need to see how Miami fills out their roster before I call them the favorite in the East. Right now I have them at 3 behind Orlando and Boston and Chicago is a close fourth. Trading away Beasley last night was also a mistake in my opinion. They desperate need a center and there are not any good free agent centers besides maybe Shaq. He is also probably going to Denver or Atlanta anyway.

The craziest thing is that the Heat are already picked over the Lakers. The two time defending champions who have everybody back. Also Bosh has eleven games of playoff experience and Wade is the only guy with a title on their roster. I think a lot of people are jumping the gun and I am expecting 50-55 wins out of Miami not the projected 66.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

Chosen said:


> Gasol/Bynum can stop Bosh on the defensive side while Bosh can't stop either of those. Wade and Kobe cancel each other out. Lebron will get his but it will come harder to get with Artest on him. The Heat will need size to stop Odom and Bynum.


lerbon averaged over 31 ppg with 50% shooting against artest last year. artest was put on earth to guard pierce/durant/melo type players not lebron. bosh canceled out gasol in their games last year don't know why you make it seem like that can't happen again.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> lerbon averaged over 31 ppg with 50% shooting against artest last year. artest was put on earth to guard pierce/durant/melo type players not lebron. bosh canceled out gasol in their games last year don't know why you make it seem like that can't happen again.


Yes Lebron averaged 31 PPG last year but he didn't have to share the ball with Wade or Bosh. He isn't going to be having many of those games in Miami.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

^^^the point i was making is artest won't make it harder on lebron. obv he won't be scoring the same amount of points and dominating the ball. wade's prob gonna lead the team in scoring b/c lebron wants to be pg.


----------



## CoRyP2008 (Jan 19, 2009)

The key for the Heat is going to be who they get to fill out the rest of the roster. If they can find a Rajon Rondo type, a sort of diamond in the rough, then yes they could easily contend/win the next 5 titles. But it's certainly not going to be easy. They can't go out and sign too many guys so the guys they do sign, they're going to have to be right on. They're also going to have to draft very well too. They're going to need all their draft picks make the roster, and that usually doesn't happen. I believe they will be very good obviously but it's not going to be an instant dynasty.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> lerbon averaged over 31 ppg with 50% shooting against artest last year. artest was put on earth to guard pierce/durant/melo type players not lebron. bosh canceled out gasol in their games last year don't know why you make it seem like that can't happen again.


Like I said, Lebron will get his but during a 7 game series against Artest it won't come as easy as it would be with a defender whos not as physical as ron. Much like with Kobe, he'll get his, but put someone physical on him and he'll have to work for his points. 

Pau has the edge on Bosh on the defensive side and unless the Heat get some formidable size, Bosh will get even further worn down by Bynum and possibly Odom. The Heat obviously have a great core to work with but until we see how they fill their roster they're still behind the Lakers, Celtics, and Magic.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

CoRyP2008 said:


> The key for the Heat is going to be who they get to fill out the rest of the roster. If they can find a Rajon Rondo type, a sort of diamond in the rough, then yes they could easily contend/win the next 5 titles.


Lol. The Lakers are still the team to beat and if Bynum stays at full health we will breeze through the playoffs and 3peat.


----------



## CoRyP2008 (Jan 19, 2009)

The Immortal CJ said:


> Lol. The Lakers are still the team to beat and if Bynum stays at full health we will breeze through the playoffs and 3peat.


I agree. And you can't forget about a team like Orlando or even Boston still. The Heat are far from a lock.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Mario Chalmers, Dwayne Wade, Lebron James, Udonis Haslem, Chris Bosh

Word is Mike Miller is ready to sign there. Resign Haslem, a man who has lived in Florida since college. Sign a veteran center like Brad Miller if you can, fall back on Joel Pryzvilla or Primoz Breznec if you need to. Sign a back up point like White Chocolate. Etc... really not that hard.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> Like I said, Lebron will get his but during a 7 game series against Artest it won't come as easy as it would be with a defender whos not as physical as ron.


when playing against artest lebron gets to the basket and ft line a ton. how is that not coming easy???


----------



## VEXONE (Dec 12, 2008)

Chosen said:


> Since when do those three play defense? No one on that team would be able to stop Kobe or Gasol.


Lebron and Wayde are all defensive first team players unlike Kobe who keeps put in the first team when he's not better than Wayde, J. Smith C.Paul or Artest. Wayde keeps giving kobe trouble despite being two inches smaller than him.

Kobe and Gasol are lucky they had the refs in their favor, their lucky Garnett got injured when they won the first title and their lucky perkins got injured as well, but the refs saved them. Check out the fourth quarter Paul Gasol got a basket when he traveled, he jumped and landed back on the ground and then shot the ball. 2 extra points. Garnett got fouled by Gasol no foul called, two lost free throws, then Garnett gets called for a 5th foul on Gasol that gave gasol two free basket because it wasn't a foul. Thats without counting the whole game and how the refs helped the lakers stay in the game. In NBA finals its easy to know who wins which ever team has more fouls usually loses, because the refs control the game. In Miami there won't be that problem these team its too damn powerful especially if they win home court.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

I think I'm going to have a Lebonfire any Cavs,Knicks, Bulls.Nets or Clippers Fans want to roast the King your more than welcome to help...


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Mario Chalmers, Dwayne Wade, Lebron James, Udonis Haslem, Chris Bosh
> 
> Word is Mike Miller is ready to sign there. Resign Haslem, a man who has lived in Florida since college. Sign a veteran center like Brad Miller if you can, fall back on Joel Pryzvilla or Primoz Breznec if you need to. Sign a back up point like White Chocolate. Etc... really not that hard.


Sign Starbury!!!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Korver to Bulls: 3 years / $15 million


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

VEXONE said:


> Lebron and Wayde are all defensive first team players unlike Kobe who keeps put in the first team when he's not better than Wayde, J. Smith C.Paul or Artest. Wayde keeps giving kobe trouble despite being two inches smaller than him.
> 
> Kobe and Gasol are lucky they had the refs in their favor, their lucky Garnett got injured when they won the first title and their lucky perkins got injured as well, but the refs saved them. Check out the fourth quarter Paul Gasol got a basket when he traveled, he jumped and landed back on the ground and then shot the ball. 2 extra points. Garnett got fouled by Gasol no foul called, two lost free throws, then Garnett gets called for a 5th foul on Gasol that gave gasol two free basket because it wasn't a foul. Thats without counting the whole game and how the refs helped the lakers stay in the game. In NBA finals its easy to know who wins which ever team has more fouls usually loses, because the refs control the game. In Miami there won't be that problem these team its too damn powerful especially if they win home court.


If you're gonna start complaining about the refs why bother even watching the game? Every game can be scrutinized. What about game 2 where Kobe got those phantom calls? What about game 3 where Odom got fouled but they gave the ball to the Celtics? what about game 2 of the 2008 finals where James Posey went to the ft line more than the whole laker squad? See I can put all the blame on the refs too. The fact of the matter is that the started fouling in the 4th cause they simply ran out of gas and I'm pretty sure that if you watched it in real time you wouldn't have called the Gasol play where his feet touched the ground

I'm glad though that the super team in Miami will be able to overcome the evilness of the refs cause we know that Lebron and Wade don't get favorable calls. Give me a break man.

Edit: Great pickup for the Bulls. They're becoming the Utah Jazz of the east


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Unseen Lebron James Interview http://www.youtube.com/v/feG1ZYIo4Qg&hl=en_US&fs=1


----------



## VEXONE (Dec 12, 2008)

Chosen said:


> If you're gonna start complaining about the refs why bother even watching the game? Every game can be scrutinized. What about game 2 where Kobe got those phantom calls? What about game 3 where Odom got fouled but they gave the ball to the Celtics? what about game 2 of the 2008 finals where James Posey went to the ft line more than the whole laker squad? See I can put all the blame on the refs too. The fact of the matter is that the started fouling in the 4th cause they simply ran out of gas and I'm pretty sure that if you watched it in real time you wouldn't have called the Gasol play where his feet touched the ground
> 
> I'm glad though that the super team in Miami will be able to overcome the evilness of the refs cause we know that Lebron and Wade don't get favorable calls. Give me a break man.
> 
> Edit: Great pickup for the Bulls. They're becoming the Utah Jazz of the east


The Jazz was another team that has continuously been hurt by the refs helping the laker's beat them and gain confidence in themselves. The NBA is a joke I know other teams get calls in their favor, but the laker's lead the way for a long time now. about the Gasol play when the refs are looking for fouls they don't bother to call anything but a foul. They don't even bother to move, point is if that some calls shouldn't be called and they should let the game go. But they make calls just to have other players in foul trouble. The referee are cheaters period and the laker's, Celtics, Bulls and any high multimedia team will always have the referees in their favor as long as they are a good enough team. Its all about the money and not really who's the best team.


----------



## VEXONE (Dec 12, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> The Unseen Lebron James Interview http://www.youtube.com/v/feG1ZYIo4Qg&hl=en_US&fs=1


very funny really.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

VEXONE said:


> The Jazz was another team that has continuously been hurt by the refs helping the laker's beat them and gain confidence in themselves. The NBA is a joke I know other teams get calls in their favor, but the laker's lead the way for a long time now. about the Gasol play when the refs are looking for fouls they don't bother to call anything but a foul. They don't even bother to move, point is if that some calls shouldn't be called and they should let the game go. But they make calls just to have other players in foul trouble. The referee are cheaters period and the laker's, Celtics, Bulls and any high multimedia team will always have the referees in their favor as long as they are a good enough team. Its all about the money and not really who's the best team.


Lol, go troll somewhere else.

Free through differential 2010 Playoffs.


----------



## VEXONE (Dec 12, 2008)

Myst said:


> Lol, go troll somewhere else.
> 
> Free through differential 2010 Playoffs.


lol. I got your troll right here.










So eat it! TEAM NIGHTMARE coming soon to L.A. The New Three Amigos, The New Super Friends, The Triple Threat, Team 3D, Threestroyers, TheLakebusters, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

VEXONE said:


> lol. I got your troll right here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you get it? Lakers Depth >>>>>> Heat Depth


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fisher meeting with the Heat.

I'm starting to think that the Heat won't have a problem filling out the roster.

edit: Felton to Knicks is almost done deal.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Fisher won't leave LA lmfao..


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

VEXONE said:


> lol. I got your troll right here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh? What happened to your conspiracy theories? 

I have no reason to 'eat it'. We just won the NBA championship back 2 back. Btw, you forgot TEAMofTHREE&NOoneELSE.

Seriously, come back to me when they actaully have a *team*. Hell, they don't even have a starting line-up on contract.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Playing NBA Jam when it is released, who are your two guys for the Heat?


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

ESPN said James and Wade were sign and trade deals, who was the other team with James?


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

You idiots who believe Fisher will leave LA make me laugh. The chances of that happening are slim to none. Fish is a Laker for the rest of his career.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

You sound a little defensive there, are you trying to convince yourself?


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

Duh why would the Cavs help out the whole money deal with the Heat for James after talking all this shit about him for some lousy draft picks that free up more money for the Heat not to have to draft. Fisher will go wherever a title is likely, he is a smart man so I think he will go to the Heat but if I was LBJ or Wade, it too much because Fisher needs to handle the ball to be effective and James wants to control and Wade needs his Iso's so the ball will be even more spread around.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The Immortal CJ said:


> You idiots who believe Fisher will leave LA make me laugh. The chances of that happening are slim to none. Fish is a Laker for the rest of his career.


uh, who said he was going to sign with the Heat?

Miami traded two 1st round picks to Toronto, and two 1st/2nd rounds to Cleveland.

Miami won't have a 1st round pick for awhile.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

tbwinsbo6 said:


> Duh why would the Cavs help out the whole money deal with the Heat for James after talking all this shit about him for some lousy draft picks that free up more money for the Heat not to have to draft. Fisher will go wherever a title is likely, he is a smart man so I think he will go to the Heat but if I was LBJ or Wade, it too much because Fisher needs to handle the ball to be effective and James wants to control and Wade needs his Iso's so the ball will be even more spread around.


Fisher won't abanden the team he loves to chase a title with another team. And I still don't understand how a team that has proved nothing yet is the favorite to win this year, Lakers will 3peat as they have far too much experience in these situations and a bench to keep them in the game when they need a rest and the Big 3 will probably be far too tired if they make it to the Finals playing 40 minutes a game.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

Regardless of who are the favorites next year, it's going to be an exciting NBA season. I can't wait.

As for Fisher, i dont' really believe he'll leave L.A. unless they really lowball him.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

Chosen said:


> Regardless of who are the favorites next year, it's going to be an exciting NBA season. I can't wait.
> 
> As for Fisher, i dont' really believe he'll leave L.A. unless they really lowball him.


They reportedly already have. They want him to take 2.5/3 million instead of the 5 million he wants. Fisher already left LA once in his career so its at least a small chance that he would leave again if he feels slighted. Especially if shaq takes the vets minimum to join the Super-friends too.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

lic05 said:


> Wow LeBron James just made the best heel turn ever :lmao


Michael Wilbon: LeBron James, excuse me. Excuse me. What in the world are you thinking?

LeBron James: Wilbon, the first thing you gotta do is to tell these people to shut up if they want to hear what I've gotta say.

Michael Wilbon: I have been covering you for so many years... for you to join up with the likes of these two men absoulutely makes me SICK to my stomach! And I think that these people here and this circus? The whole basketball world have had just about enough of this man and this man and you want to put yourself in this group? You've gotta be... kidding me!

LeBron James: Well the first thing you've gotta realize brother - is that this right here is the future of basketball. You can call this the New World Order of basketball, brother. These two men were tired of losing and everybody was wondering about who the third man was. Well who knows more about losing in the playoffs than me, brother?

Michael Wilbon: I've covered lots of great athletes and seen how built their legacy with their original team. You have made the wrong decision in my opinion.

LeBron James: Well let me tell you something, I made the Cleveland Cavaliers, brother! I made the people rich up there. I made the people that ran that organization rich up there. And when it all came to pass, the name LeBron James, the man LeBron James got bigger than the entire organization, brother! And then James Dolan amigo, he wanted to talk turkey with LeBron James. Well James Dolan promised me endorsements brother. James Dolan promised me a trillion dollars. And James Dolan promised me world-class teammates. Amar'e Stoudemire??? So as far as James Dolan, Dan Gilbert and the rest of the NBA goes, I'm bored brother. That's why I want these two guys here, these so called All-Stars, these are the men I want as my friends. They are the new blood of professional basketball and not only are we going to take over the whole NBA, with LeBron James, the new blood and these monsters with me. We will destroy everything in our path Wilbon.

Michael Wilbon: [referring to the garbage being thrown in their direction] Look at all of this crap at your feet! This is what's in the future for you if you want to hang around the likes of this man Wade, and this man Bosh.

LeBron James: As far as I'm concerned, all of this crap represents the fans out there. For seven years brother! For seven years, I held my head high. I did everything for the charities. I did everything for the kids. And the reception I got when I announced my decision? You Cavalier fans can stick it, brother! Because if it wasn't for LeBron James, you people wouldn't be here. If it wasn't for LeBron James, Mike Brown would be selling meat from a truck in Indianapolis. And if it wasn't for LeBron James, all of these "Johnny come-lately bandwagon fans" that you see out here - basketball wouldn't exist in Cleveland! I was selling the world out brother as an 18-year old while they were waiting tables to get through college. So the way it is now brother, with LeBron James and the New World Order of basketball brother, me and the new blood by my side. Whatcha gonna do when the New World Order runs wild on you? Whatcha gonna do?

[Grabs Wilbon] LeBron James: What are you gonna do?

Michael Wilbon: Hey, don't touch me! Don't touch me, I'm going to see the lawyers! Stu, Jim, Chris, Dammit let's get back to you!

Stuart Scott: All right. We have seen the end of LeBronamania. For Chris Broussard, for Jim Gray, For Michael Wilbon, I don't know...I'm Stuart Scott. LeBron James, you can go to hell! We're outta here. Straight to hell.

Stuart Scott: Boo-yah!
I didn't write this


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^lol.

Apparently Derek Fisher is meeting with Pat Riley today. Why would he wanna go there?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

androinv3 said:


>


damn this guy beat me to it..


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

scrilla said:


> damn this guy beat me to it..


no problem..


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Headliner said:


> ^lol.
> 
> Apparently Derek Fisher is meeting with Pat Riley today. Why would he wanna go there?


Well he probably wants more rings and I wouldn't be surprised if Miami gets Miller to sign on the dotted line.

PS:Not Reggie,Mike


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^lol.
> 
> Apparently Derek Fisher is meeting with Pat Riley today. Why would he wanna go there?


He doesn't, he just wants the Lakers to pay him his money otherwise he'll go.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

androinv3 said:


> Stuart Scott: Boo-yah!
> I didn't write this


:lmao


That made that post so excellent.


----------



## flip25 (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't know about Lebron, but I give full credit to Wade and Riley. From a pure basketball perspective, I wanted a Lebron, Wade in the Chicago Bulls. I mean cmon would you really choose Bosh over Rose *AND*Noah. That would have been more of a complete team then this Heat team. As for image and storyline, since both are from other teams they can both share the spot light under Michael Jordon shadow.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Pat Riley deserves his own executive award...Thats one guy who if he says he will do his best to surround you with talent, he means it

Cant knock LeBron..He did what was best for him and at the end of the day, if he did otherwise, I'd probably think less of him











I'd leave Cleveland too...so ungrateful..smh


----------



## JackBauer24 (Oct 14, 2006)

I cant wait until the Heat play in Cleveland, its gonna be awesome


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

120-72 Heat.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This heel turn from Lebron James has got to be one of the biggest heel turns in years. Peopl are now hating him as much as Hogan during 1996 when he joined forces with Scott Hall and Kevin Nash. These three guys have basically formed their own NWO and the biggest faces right now to go against them is um, Kobe Bryant (Sting), Kevin Durant (Goldberg), Dwight Howard (Macho Man), and um, the Celtics (Four Horseman). Lol...Crazy stuff here...


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

lol, not really a heel turn, just a guy trying to succeed in his career path.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

tbwinsbo6 said:


> lol, not really a heel turn, just a guy trying to succeed in his career path.


I know but he should do it on his own team. Miami will always be Wade's team no matter how you look at it. By him joining forces with Wade and Bosh, he lost his superstar status and became a second-guy to Wade. What a shame. Even if they win multiple titles or "seven titles" according to James, it will not be as special as winning a title on your own team. That's why many of us have finally put Kobe on the same map as Jordan, Magic and Bird now that he has won two titles as the Superstar on his own team.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

What is w/ this "his own team" BS?

Yes, Kobe is the star player, but to say it's "his team" is to suggest that Kobe did it w/ no supporting cast.

Bullshit.

When the Lakers get in a jam in the playoffs, 9 times out of 10, it isn't Kobe pulling them out of the fire - it's Derek Fisher. 

Hell, Jordan's the GOAT, and HE couldn't do it alone! What makes anyone think that LeBron can?

Had Dan Gilbert given the man a proper supporting cast to surround him, they could have some rings right now, and I'm sure he would've stayed in Cleveland. But he expected LeBron to be able to carry the franchise on his back to a championship.

Wilkins couldn't do it. Barkley couldn't do it. Ewing couldn't do it.

LeBron couldn't either. The man wants a ring. This is his best chance to get one.

Get over it.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Kobe going 6 for 24 in game 7 proves that can't do it alone. I hate when people say Kobe is better than LeBron simply because he has 5 rings. He had a fantastic supporting cast helping him throughout all 5 of those rings. The only thing Kobe does better than LeBron is close out a game. Kobe is more clutch than anything. No one does it alone. LeBron just has better help now.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

mrgagentleman said:


> What is w/ this "his own team" BS?
> 
> Yes, Kobe is the star player, but to say it's "his team" is to suggest that Kobe did it w/ no supporting cast.
> 
> ...


This is one of the best post on the subject. In the NBA you need more than one star or elite player on your team to win a championship.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Funny how Knicks owner Dolan and Magic GM are also takin shots at LeBron..both teams would take the guy in a heartbeat if given the opportunity..and the Knicks thought they had one


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Shit had me rolling:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

looooool that shit is hilarious


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

mrgagentleman said:


> What is w/ this "his own team" BS?
> 
> Yes, Kobe is the star player, but to say it's "his team" is to suggest that Kobe did it w/ no supporting cast.
> 
> ...



It isn't Fisher 9/10 times out of ten, but you are right, you do need another star player. Lakers aren't the best team just because they have Kobe, they're the best team because they have a good starting 5 and good depth on their bench. 

But there is difference between a all-star player like Gasol and Bosh and going with both Wade and Bosh. Did Jordan need to join Bird and Magic to win a championship? Nah, he needed only one superstar named Pippen, who imo is better than any other "sidekick" because he himself would have been a great player without Jordan, not win as many championships, but still he would have had a great career.

Competition is a good thing and it's ruined when all the great competitors are placed on one team. No one wants to see only four teams that truly have a chance in a season, that's just boring.

By the way Lebron didn't receive a sidekick, he became one.



New School Fire said:


> Kobe going 6 for 24 in game 7 proves that can't do it alone. I hate when people say Kobe is better than LeBron simply because he has 5 rings. He had a fantastic supporting cast helping him throughout all 5 of those rings. The only thing Kobe does better than LeBron is close out a game. Kobe is more clutch than anything. No one does it alone. LeBron just has better help now.


So you're saying that Lebron is a better shooter than Kobe and has a better work ethic than Kobe? Kobe with two broken fingers is better than Lebron at shooting, now isn't that just sad? I also find Kobe the better defender, but that can be debated. Kobe is better than Lebron simply because he has 5 ring, the exact same thing that Jordan has over Kobe, but he is better in a lot of other ways as well.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Competition is a good thing and it's ruined when all the great competitors are placed on one team. No one wants to see only four teams that truly have a chance in a season, that's just boring.
> 
> By the way Lebron didn't receive a sidekick, he became one.


Honestly though in American professional sports leagues there is only a handful of teams that truly have chance to win a championship every year anyways.Every now then a team like 09 saints or 03 marlins come around like once in a blue moon. Usually the world champions come from a pool of 5-10 teams that realistically could do it. While every-one else is just happy to be there.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

Everyone is going to be entertained when the Heat play any team and especially a respectable team on primetime because either they are going to be a dynasty or an epic failure and the world is going to watch and like both. If this would have happened last year and they won the championship, I would say you could give them the championship this year but everyone doing that is rediculous because you haven't seen the team play yet plus the East is stacked and I feel Cleveland might make a move.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

New School Fire said:


> Kobe going 6 for 24 in game 7 proves that can't do it alone. I hate when people say Kobe is better than LeBron simply because he has 5 rings. He had a fantastic supporting cast helping him throughout all 5 of those rings. The only thing Kobe does better than LeBron is close out a game. Kobe is more clutch than anything. No one does it alone. LeBron just has better help now.


Kobe has a better work ethic, is more intense and is a lot more clutch under pressure. Lebron has everything now and he has no more excuses. I would be shocked if he never wins a championship.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Kobe could shoot LeBron out of any building. LeBron only has immense physical advantages over Kobe (besides passing), not skill advantages.

Oh LeBron is also a master in the art of choking, where Kobe is not.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

The Immortal CJ said:


> Kobe has a better work ethic, is more intense and is a lot more clutch under pressure. Lebron has everything now and he has no more excuses. I would be shocked if he never wins a championship.


Breh, No disrespect but How do you know Kobe has more work ethic then LBJ? Thats something really no fan would know. I can understand if you played with both but now your coming off as Kobe stan. 

Im not saying Lebron is best thing since slice bread but even as a Laker fan, I realize that's honestly a crazy statement to say. Especially if its coming from second hand info from reporters, "insiders", or Nike Propaganda. 

I'll give you the clutch stuff and this, a lot of players say Kobe has a good work ethic but even if that's true we really don't know who out working who all through out the year.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

AKM-95 said:


> *Breh, No disrespect but How do you know Kobe has more work ethic then LBJ? Thats something really no fan would know.* I can understand if you played with both but now your coming off as Kobe stan.
> 
> Im not saying Lebron is best thing since slice bread but even as a Laker fan, I realize that's honestly a crazy statement to say. Especially if its coming from second hand info from reporters, "insiders", or Nike Propaganda.
> 
> I'll give you the clutch stuff and this, a lot of players say Kobe has a good work ethic but even if that's true we really don't know who out working who all through out the year.


I agree with you about us not really knowing about their work ethic but I recall Kobe setting an example regarding work ethic in the 08 Olympics. That was 2008 though, and I wouldn't be surprised if LeBron works just as hard if not harder than Kobe (although, those trick shot videos don't quite help this arguement).


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

AKM-95 said:


> Breh, No disrespect but How do you know Kobe has more work ethic then LBJ? Thats something really no fan would know. I can understand if you played with both but now your coming off as Kobe stan.
> 
> Im not saying Lebron is best thing since slice bread but even as a Laker fan, I realize that's honestly a crazy statement to say. Especially if its coming from second hand info from reporters, "insiders", or Nike Propaganda.
> 
> I'll give you the clutch stuff and this, a lot of players say Kobe has a good work ethic but even if that's true we really don't know who out working who all through out the year.


People have said Kobe's worth ethic is one of the greatest in the NBA and Phil Jackson said his worth ethic is like Jordan's. I think we can trust Phil because he would know how hard Kobe works.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

scrilla said:


> Oh LeBron is also a master in the art of choking, where Kobe is not.


Yea 6 of 24 is freakin clutch!

I'm sure Kobe would have won with the supporting cast Lebron had. I wanted Lebron to lose after watching that interview, but after listening to Lakers bandwagoners, erm fans, I changed my mind.

BTW TO has one of the best work ethics in the NFL, and no one throws that out to try to defend him. Many professional athletes have amazing work ethic.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Cleveland is making Lebron look better everyday from the way they are handling this. Green Bay handled Brett Favre going to their rival better than this. Hell players that go from the Red Sox to the Yankees don't get this much shit.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Yea 6 of 24 is freakin clutch!
> 
> I'm sure Kobe would have won with the supporting cast Lebron had. I wanted Lebron to lose after watching that interview, but after listening to Lakers bandwagoners, erm fans, I changed my mind.
> 
> BTW TO has one of the best work ethics in the NFL, and no one throws that out to try to defend him. Many professional athletes have amazing work ethic.


Ok that was one game, Kobe's resume is 1000x better than what LeBron has done, ever, througout the post season. Down the stretch Kobe was still resonsible for the Lakers victory, hitting key free throws and shots when it mattered.

Oh and Kobe has about 7 more seasons of mileage on him than Princess "Lefty" James .


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

Surprised the Wizards made John Wall play in the D-League, would have thought they would say he was too good. I think the whole Wizards roster should be subjected to play in the D-League.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Farmar to Nets. Tony Allen to Grizzles. 

rumored trade: Hedo and Childress to Suns. Barbosa to Raptors. 2nd round pick to Hawks.

I really hope the Bulls can swing a deal for JRich.

Rose
JRich
Deng
Boozer
Noah

Not bad.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

scrilla said:


> Ok that was one game, Kobe's resume is 1000x better than what LeBron has done, ever, througout the post season. Down the stretch Kobe was still resonsible for the Lakers victory, hitting key free throws and shots when it mattered.
> 
> Oh and Kobe has about 7 more seasons of mileage on him than Princess "Lefty" James .


Kobe's resume at Lebron's age wasn't any better. In fact his stats were horrific in the finals.

Kobe is better now than he was then, so who cares about mileage. It's basketball not football. Robert Parrish played till he was like 90.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> Farmar to Nets. Tony Allen to Grizzles.
> 
> rumored trade: Hedo and Childress to Suns. Barbosa to Raptors. 2nd round pick to Hawks.
> 
> ...


I'm excited about the Suns' new acquisitions. Hedo I have a few qualms about, but I'm sure things'll work out. As for trading J-Rich, I don't think it's likely. I'm sure the FO would be open to trade him, especially since he's an expiring contract next season and if we could get someone great in return, but I don't think the Bulls are the guys we'd be looking at for a deal. You have a great roster no doubt, but it's unlikely.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> I'm sure Kobe would have won with the supporting cast Lebron had.


LeBron would have 5 rings by now if he had Kobe's supporting cast...


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> LeBron would have 5 rings by now if he had Kobe's *supporting cast*...


If he had Kobe's coach, you must mean.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Derrick Fisher is staying with LA, I am so shocked.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> LeBron would have 5 rings by now if he had Kobe's supporting cast...


People act as if Lebron had scrubs alongside of him. A team doesn't get the best reg. season record two years in a row with scrubs.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Chosen said:


> People act as if Lebron had scrubs alongside of him. A team doesn't get the best reg. season record two years in a row with scrubs.


Reg. Season dominance doesn't always equal Post-season dominance. Teams crackdown on Lebron, and the other teammates are exposed as scrubs.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

Rated-R Champ said:


> I'm excited about the Suns' new acquisitions. Hedo I have a few qualms about, but I'm sure things'll work out. As for trading J-Rich, I don't think it's likely. I'm sure the FO would be open to trade him, especially since he's an expiring contract next season and if we could get someone great in return, but I don't think the Bulls are the guys we'd be looking at for a deal. You have a great roster no doubt, but it's unlikely.


Hedo was honestly a bitch while he was playing for Toronto. As a Raptors fan, I would know. Started Hating the guy with a passion after a quarter of the season. Such a waste of money. Raptors aren't doing much better with Bosh gone, but I'm liking the new acquisitions for sure. Definitely a new look with Barbosa, Kleiza, Diaw, and Chandler. With rookie Ed Davis in there as well, our big guys are looking better. Hopefully Bargnani steps it up this season, and Jarrett Jack takes over as #1 point guard, and shows his worth as well.


EDIT:

Haslem resigned with the Heat btw. He turned down midlevel contracts with Dallas and another team I'm forgetting at the moment. With Miller in there as well, that's a pretty good five, but I'm guessing they'll fill out with a bunch of scrubs on the bench.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

tbwinsbo6 said:


> Surprised the Wizards made John Wall play in the D-League, would have thought they would say he was too good. I think the whole Wizards roster should be subjected to play in the D-League.


It's not the D-League, it's the Summer League. All new draft picks, undrafted players and 2nd year players and free agents come to play and get scouted by teams.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yep, good point.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm glad that the Jesse Jackson comments have not caught fire in the media because they were outrageous and it shows how he is still trying to stay in the spotlight. For someone to be cowardly and perform betrayl, doesn't mean he was suggesting James was a runnaway slave.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

Chosen said:


> People act as if Lebron had scrubs alongside of him. A team doesn't get the best reg. season record two years in a row with scrubs.


But at the same time when comparing The Cavs to the Lakers roster there is a notable difference in the talent department. I believe if you put kobe on the cav's at best he probably would make it to the second round of the playoffs as well. 



tbwinsbo6 said:


> I'm glad that the Jesse Jackson comments have not caught fire in the media because they were outrageous and it shows how he is still trying to stay in the spotlight. For someone to be cowardly and perform betrayl, doesn't mean he was suggesting James was a runnaway slave.


Nah I actually can see where Jesse Jackson is coming from, the shit in the letter made me cringe last Thurs and its one of the main reasons why i back LBJ in this story. 

Like Michael Wilbon said on PTI in this story you have to look at the message and not the messenger. and I'm sorry when ever you have a wealthy middle-aged white person in power making comments like that at a young black employee there's always going to be some overtones involved.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Jazz pick up Al Jefferson in a trade, good pickup?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They didn't get Fisher but the Heat got Zydrunas Ilgauskas now apparently. I had a feeling someone from the Cavs would follow Bron down there. Helps their jump shooting game I'd imagine.


----------



## ChosenOne1989 (Jun 8, 2006)

The Immortal CJ said:


> Jazz pick up Al Jefferson in a trade, good pickup?


I like the pickup. He is still very young, and although he is coming off a injury last year i think he is a good pickup. Jazz may have given up too much for him (2 first round picks), but oh well. 




Anyway, being a Bulls fan i am pretty happy with Boozer. Korver coming is something i am mixed on. He is just a shooter, so one bad night could be big time trouble. I would really like to get JJ Redick, as they have offered him a contract that the Magic have seven days to counter. I really like Reddicks play.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

A good time to be a Bulls fan because I think they will have some great chemistry on the court to make things happen. 


Ah congratulations to the Heat for signing 2 guys the past few days to their 4 man team, well now 6 man team.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Any Z jerseys being burned? 


....what's that? No one has any Z jerseys? 


Figures.*


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Z left my Cavs?! Quick someone loan me a match I'll burn his Jersey right now! That fucking betrayer of the Ohio people, may he burn in Hell! *Dan Gilbert mode off* He was pretty popular in Cleveland, I wonder why no one really seems upset that he left, especially since he's joining LeBron.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Any Z jerseys being burned?
> 
> 
> ....what's that? No one has any Z jerseys?
> ...





Probably no Z jerseys to burn.


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

Why would they burn Big Z jerseys ?

Did Z make his announcment during one hour special on ESPN, after he let himself recruited from 5 other teams even though he knew for months where he's heading ? No..

Did Z screw organization, he said he loved for 7 years during the process ? No..

What about the city and people there ? Did Z send them big "Fuck You" during one hour ESPN special, after calling himself Mr. Loyalty ? No..

Did Z quit on the team during the most important playoff run of their franchise in pretty much winnable series ? No..

What about his most famous lines (James) ?

_I don’t want to go ring-chasing, as I call it; you know, going to a team that’s already pretty established and trying to win a ring with them. I want to stay with the Cavs and build a champion. And I feel like we’re on our way._

Where is he now ? Ring-Chasing with his buddies in Miami in more than pretty established team after screwing Cavaliers from the only chance they had on championship.

_'I got a goal, and it's a huge goal, and that is to bring an NBA championship here to Cleveland. And I won't stop until I get it."_

So much for that huh ?

.. and finally - Is Z egomaniac, narcissist and attention whore ? No..

When you look at this whole Lebron vs. Cleveland fiasco from both sides, they all made mistakes (Cleveland pretty much created this egomaniac, narcissist and attention whore monster called Lebron James, when they let him do, whatever he wanted on and off the court..), but James is just as much to blame as Cleveland is..

Z vs. Lebron ? It is no-brainer - Z was loyal to us for 14 years, never complained, gave us his all every night and deserves his chance at ring as positive end to his career.. He will return to Cleveland after his career is over in some off-the court role and his jersey will be retired there..He will be heavily cheered, when he shows up at Q during next season, because there is no reason to boo him or even burn his jersey (unlike Mr. James, who took his talents to South Florida and became Scottie Pippen to Wade's Jordan, after letting himself crowned as the Next Big Thing..)


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Crowax98 said:


> Why would they burn Big Z jerseys ?
> 
> Did Z make his announcment during one hour special on ESPN, after he let himself recruited from 5 other teams even though he knew for months where he's heading ? No..
> 
> ...



*Thanks for taking that joke seriously.... flew right over ya head didn't it... *


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Why are people going on about how LeBron 'quit' in the postseason? He was single-handedly keeping them in the game against the Celtics the night they were eliminated. Where's the heat on players like Mo Williams and Antawn Jamison?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't see how LeBron quit. He was playing with an injured arm. I don't see how he could have possibly done any more. 

That same team that LeBron was playing injured against took the best team in the NBA to a seventh game... it's not like LeBron lost to a bunch of jobbers.*


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, sorry.. I am new here.. Only logged for few hours, so I don't know any user specifically to recognize if they are joking or not.. More so, i experienced your joke as serious opinion from more than a few people around NBA (fans and people within NBA organizations), who act like they are paid by Nike or James himself to deny every opinion, that has negative impact on him.. 

Not on Lebron's hate bandwagon, just stating the obvious, that both sides are to blame.. 

By the way - can anybody logically explain to me, why was Dan Gilbert fined ? What has he done to deserve this fine ? I understand, that his letter was based on emotions and should have been posted in more political way the next day, but it didn't broke the law or wasn't against NBA (CBA) rules, so he shouldn't be fined.. 

Stern should (as supposed "Higher Power") calm the both sides down (James camp and Cleveland) by stating that this situation is unfortunate and was managed badly from both sides, but what is done, is done and NBA, Gilbert and James should move on.. Instead, he states, that James should have act differently throughout the whole process and fines Gilbert for stating his opinion ? Really ?

.. Meanwhile Miami can broke rules anytime they want (see tampering) and Stern won't even investigate it even though that evidence of it is right under his nose - see statements of Bosh and Zo during Miami press conference and Welcoming Party ? 

Double Standarts much ?


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

The only thing LeBron did wrong was not tell Cleveland ahead of time that he was leaving, but even that is a stretch. He was a *Free* Agent, he was allowed to do whatever he wanted. 

Also it's funny that people are reacting like LeBron pocketed all the money that came from his one-hour special. It went to charity, and the city of Cleveland was included in that. I just laugh at haters.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *I don't see how LeBron quit. He was playing with an injured arm. I don't see how he could have possibly done any more.
> 
> That same team that LeBron was playing injured against took the best team in the NBA to a seventh game... it's not like LeBron lost to a bunch of jobbers.*


Nah I think he was hurt, But Watching the games the whole team was out of wack. I think there's something to those Delonte and Glory rumors.

I realize Al Jefferson got game but at the same time this move is not putting them over the top. The JAZZ are at the point where they need shake up the roster by adding a score or something. Because this team really looks like a 1st or 2nd round playoff team again.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

New School Fire said:


> The only thing LeBron did wrong was not tell Cleveland ahead of time that he was leaving, but even that is a stretch. He was a *Free* Agent, he was allowed to do whatever he wanted.
> 
> Also it's funny that people are reacting like LeBron pocketed all the money that came from his one-hour special. It went to charity, and the city of Cleveland was included in that. I just laugh at haters.


*It's the attitude and gall of him to act like he's so much above everyone else that he needs a special on ESPN to announce his decision when no one else has ever needed that... But LeBron did.

And the whole charity thing.... you don't think LeBron could have donated that much to charity without having that special? You do realize how much money the man has...right?

LeBron didn't need to do the special. There was no reason for it. He didn't need to humiliate Cleveland like that on national TV with a one hour special, but he did.


Also, don't you think the charity bit was for publicity? Why else announce it if it's not for anything other than publicity? It's not like announcing the charity is going to get more people to donate to the cause.*


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Rock Bottom said:


> Why are people going on about how LeBron 'quit' in the postseason? He was single-handedly keeping them in the game against the Celtics the night they were eliminated. Where's the heat on players like Mo Williams and Antawn Jamison?


With 10 turnovers? And knowing your teammate fucked your mom? I would quit too.

Jamison honestly you cannot be mad at. The guy got traded during the tail ends of the season while spending his prime in Washington. So, it would take time for him to adjust to Cleveland. 

Now, he won't even win a ring like everyone expected. Mo Williams had his hands full with Rondo. They played him off very well.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Dan Gilbert cant knock Big Z because Gilbert showed his loyalty to him by trading him during the season, which LeBron wasnt a fan of because they are good friends. Only reason he came back to Cleveland after the trade was because of LeBron. Cleveland sports teams have a history of gettin rid of talented players(Manny Ramirez, CC Sabathia, Cliff Lee, Braylon Edwards, Kellen Winslow, etc.) for once the talented player (LeBron) walked away before becoming another statistic. All it would've took is a mediocre year or a serious injury from LeBron to be on the trading block.




Chosen said:


> People act as if Lebron had scrubs alongside of him. A team doesn't get the best reg. season record two years in a row with scrubs.


Im not sayin they were scrubs, but come playoff time LeBron had nobody to depend on. He didnt have a Shaq in his prime or a Pau Gasol..He didnt have a veteran guard like Fisher who has been in every playoff situation you can think of. He didnt have a coach like Phil Jackson who has been tested


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's the attitude and gall of him to act like he's so much above everyone else that he needs a special on ESPN to announce his decision when no one else has ever needed that... But LeBron did.
> 
> And the whole charity thing.... you don't think LeBron could have donated that much to charity without having that special? You do realize how much money the man has...right?
> 
> ...


I guess that type of attitude just doesn't bother me like it does everyone else. The man gave himself the title "King James" in school. People should have known what they were getting going in to the situation. Hell, 10 million people watched the show, I'd take that kind of publicity if I could get it, but I guess I am selfish. 

And yes, I know LeBron has a shit-ton of money, last I heard it's between him and Michael Jordan to become the next billionaire athlete. But it was a nice side thought of him to give all the proceeds of that show to charity. 

I don't know why people think it humiliated Cleveland either. They were lucky to have him, and he doesn't owe them anything. That city should be thankful they got his services for years.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It just reeks of having no class... 

And of course it should have been expected. It didn't surprise me in the slightest. Quite the contrary, actually. It's exactly what I expected from someone like him. 

But it's quite easy to understand why people were turned off by it. It would take someone not paying attention or simply blind to not understand that.*


----------



## flip25 (Mar 13, 2010)

I say to Cleveland let it all out because once the season starts and Lebron gets his first 30 point game no one in the media will remember Cleveland. That is the reality of sports.:no:


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

> Dan Gilbert cant knock Big Z because Gilbert showed his loyalty to him by trading him during the season, which LeBron wasnt a fan of because they are good friends. Only reason he came back to Cleveland after the trade was because of LeBron. Cleveland sports teams have a history of gettin rid of talented players(Manny Ramirez, CC Sabathia, Cliff Lee, Braylon Edwards, Kellen Winslow, etc.) for once the talented player (LeBron) walked away before becoming another statistic. All it would've took is a mediocre year or *a serious injury from LeBron to be on the trading block*.


Just like they placed Big Z on trading block after he suffered his nearly career ending foot injury, right ? Oh wait.. 

As far as Jamison trade goes.. The only reason he was traded here was because James wanted him.. He also knew that only way how to obtain Jamison was by trading Big Z's expiring contract to save Wizards money and still didn't do a damn thing to stop Cavaliers from doing that trade.. So please stop with this "He wasn't fan of this trade BS"..

As a matter of fact, the only reason Cavs didn't have a cap space this summer to atract major FA was because James didn't give a sh*t about recruiting one of his buddies here (Bosh sweeptakes were just smokescreen, because this Miami thrice knew all along where they are heading).. he also demanded immediate upgrade of the roster (the last two years) so Cavs had to come out and bring all those mediocre players with albatros-like contracts (Mo, Tawn, signing of Varejao to that ridiculous contract, Shaq etc.).. This is also fault of Cavaliers Front office, because they didn't have the balls to tell him - _"No, we have a plan (FA 2010) and we'll stick with it"_ - the same thing Riley said to Wade, when he demanded upgrade of the roster last summer..


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Crowax98 said:


> Just like they placed Big Z on trading block after he suffered his nearly career ending foot injury, right ? Oh wait..


Well as we saw this year, Big Z didnt even have to be hurt..


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> Well as we saw this year, Big Z didnt even have to be hurt..


Well, as far as i know, Big Z knew all along, that he is going to be traded no matter what (after that Last Year fiasco with Wally's expiring contract) and he was perfectly fine with it.. Cavs upgraded their roster, so he had the bigger chance at title after his "unexpected" return and also was able to spend some time with his family and rest before PO.. 

You're acting like they salary dumped him or traded him for trash without him even knowing about it - in that case, you would have a point, but unfortunately this wasn't that case..


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Crowax98 said:


> Well, as far as i know, Big Z knew all along, that he is going to be traded no matter what (after that Last Year fiasco with Wally's expiring contract) and he was perfectly fine with it.. Cavs upgraded their roster, so he had the bigger chance at title after his "unexpected" return and also was able to spend some time with his family and rest before PO..
> 
> You're acting like they salary dumped him or traded him for trash without him even knowing about it - in that case, you would have a point, but unfortunately this wasn't that case..


the fact remains they traded him..he "knew" all along he was on the trading block for 2 years and Cavs fans really wanted it after the Magic series..there is little to no loyalty in sports. Most athletes who try to stay loyal to an organization or franchise usually get burned in the end


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That's hilarious.*


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


>


:lmao

That is pure genius! Hilarious! I almost pissed myself when Gilbert came out. Between this and the double rainbow guy You Tube has been awesome lately.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MMIER8qjgE


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Gilbert was right about one thing, Lebron did quit and so did the rest of the Cavs in game 6. They were only losing by nine and had 1 minute left, but they didn't even try when it's the playoffs. Who stops trying and just gives up when it's the playoffs, your true character is shown when you are put into bad situations and he gave up in that situation. The Suns never gave up when they were losing by over 15 in games against the Lakers in the start of fourth even though many had already thought they lost.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*well not giving up at the start of the fourth quarter is a little different than being down 9 with a minute to go. 

But still you have to show effort so that it at least doesn't look like you've gave up.*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Raven Ryder said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MMIER8qjgE


awesome.


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

About his supposed quitting..

I don't know, how anyone can defend him for Game 5..

Game 2 a 4 were little fishy too, but at least i can understand it.. 

In game 2, Celtics were just dominating - Rondo was killing it, KG was just annihilating Jamison on both ends of the floor, Ray Ray was playing very well too.. After that first half, Cavs were down like what ? 20 or 25 points ? There was no way back, the way both teams performed that day and even though the Cavs managed to get back to 10 point deficit, it never felt like they have even slightest chance..

In game 4 he had very good stats and was sole reason we were in the game to very end.. But at the end - i don't know if he ran out of gas or just said to himself: Fu*k It, I got you here, now show me what you got - the fact of the matter is, he choked in the end, when his team needed him most - he couldn't do anything in the last 4 minutes, when his team was down 2 points (passing to Varejao for contested jumper as shot clock went down, are you kidding me ?).. It was his time to shine, to take over like other greats did in the past, but he just choked.. But even this i can understand - as he said after Game 5, everybody can have bad day or bad game.. This was his case..

But Game 5, there is no explanation - Game 5 was most bizzare thing i have ever seen.. He just didn't give a shit from start to finish.. He quit before the game even began.. I couldn't believe my eyes - 38 year old Shaq showed more hunger, will and determination than him.. He just dribbled for 23 seconds and passed to one of his teammates or shoot unbalanced jumper (one after another) - it was too obvious - his effort wasn't there, he didn't even try in the most important game in franchise history.. 

Game 6 ? Well - the numbers look immpresive i give you that, but there is more to the game than numbers as most fans know.. If you look at that game from start to finish, you know what i am talking about..

LeBron was completely detached from that team unlike at any other point in his career. 

Here is a glaring example during game 6. 

Cavs down 10 early in the 4th. LBJ hits back to back 3's (neither was exactly a good shot) to pull the team within 4 with about 8 minutes to go. Doc Rivers immediately calls timeout after the 2nd 3 goes in to the hoop. 

LBJ simply sprints to the bench and sits down. No emotion whatsoever. 

At this point in the game and series, the old LBJ would be doing a chest bump, slapping high fives and imploring his team to give it everything they have and win this thing. 

Instead, he sat alone, detached from everything. 

The game returns and the Cavs get the ball twice down 4 with a chance to cut into the lead. 

Does LBJ take over like usual and go to the hole strong, get fouled or kick it out to a shooter? 

Nope. 

He turns it over twice on horrific passes to Andy that had no chance of succeeding and Pierce would then hit a 3 to put the game away. 

That little 2 minute stretch in the 4th quarter of an elimination game stood out to everyone who watched LBJ's 7 year career in Cleveland.

And then, there were those horrible last two minutes as UK said.. 

I didn't even have to wait to see how he put his jersey off to know that he is gone.. It was obvious after that game 5, that he has no intention to stay (i wouldn't be surprised if he did it on purpose, because he wouldn't be able to bolt to Miami and say that he is all about winning, if he won the title this year).. It is just sad, that his last game in Cleveland will be remembered as game, he quit in.. Everyone in Cleveland was just devastated, he knew that.. So what did he do ? He went to ESPN and finished everybody in Cleveland off during the live broadcast.. 

It was as bizzare as his Game 5 tank job.. I told to myself the day he was supposed to announce it: _There is no way he is going to hummiliate his hometown and Cleveland like this, right ?_ Oh boy was i wrong.. It was like he had no heart, no emotions, no feelings (just like that Game 5 and aftermath).. He even name it THE DECISION, when he knew about the history of Cleveland sport disasters (The Fumble, The Shot, The Drive..) - no wonder the fans burned his jerseys and want to repay him the same way, when he returns.. i would have done exactly the same thing, if i lived there..


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

That is GRADE A BULLCRAP. We want Larry Ellison as owner! He outbid evrybody, who the hell cares if it was after the deadline. He's better than what the Warriors got.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol Penny Hardaway is trying to play for the Heat.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

If LeBron quit then what did the rest of the team do? Because they sure didnt pick up the slack..


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> If LeBron quit then what did the rest of the team do? Because they sure didnt pick up the slack..


Well - Cleveland as a team was constructed around Lebron as a main piece.. They were brought there exactly to complement Lebrons strenghts, not to play without him.. Lebron didn't have his secondary guy as Kobe (Gasol) or Wade in 06 (Shaq) i'll give you that, but his team was capable to win it all, if the Main Piece of the puzzle didn't quit, lost concentration, wasn't affected by outside stuff, whatever..

I'll give you example - imagine the best car you can - now, this car is constructed from pieces, that are dependent upon each other.. The main piece of this car is engine (Lebron) - if engine runs smoothly, everything goes well.. But without engine ? You won't be able to go nowhere, because other parts are useless without engine..

Thats what happened in that series against Celtics.. Lebron just wasn't Lebron, that his teammates knew from the season or even the first round against Bulls.. As i previously said, it was just bizzare, because i never saw anything like that from Lebron (and i watched him for all those seven years).. And as you can see from my example, when Lebron was out of it, others were just useless because they didn't know how to react or adapt to that..


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> If LeBron quit then what did the rest of the team do? Because they sure didnt pick up the slack..


Why bother? Fact is, the team knew LeBron was pissed at them. And regardless of the shock value from Mo, they all knew he was gone.

It's like playing for something that you know will not happen. He had 10 turnovers, showed ZERO emotion which is funny since he nearly threw a fit for missing a buzzer beater against the Nuggets during the regular season.

He knew his foot was out the door but he knew he was gone after West fucked his mom and his team was talking about it which got out the media.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> lol Penny Hardaway is trying to play for the Heat.


*:lmao are you fucking kidding me?

Is Karl Malone wanting a roster spot too?*


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

West fucked Lebron's mom?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That's the rumor. 

I don't believe it though.*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

So LeBron basically dominates the Bulls and once he sees Boston in the 2nd round he decides to quit and get ready to leave Cleveland? yeah whatever lol...LeBron and the Cavs goal was championship or bust and just because the guy had a few out of character games doesnt mean the guy quit or is a quitter and didnt want to win. I think it just showed more than anything that when the chips are down and LeBron doesnt have it going, nobody will pick up the slack. LeBron has played the Celtics before in the playoffs and knew what to expect, guys like Jamison & Mo didnt..Those were the guys who had their tail in between their legs the whole series and only stuck their chest out when LeBron had it rollin. I just dont get how ppl say leBron quit in game 2 when his team is up 1-0 in the series..Game 5 yeah he did look dis interested late but at the same time the guy was only 3 assist and 4 rebounds away from a triple double..


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, wouldn't Lebron looked like joke, if he was eliminated by Rose/Noah/Cpt.Kirk and scrubs ? Wouldn't Lebron looked like a tool, when he promised to Bulls, that they are going to see different monster in PO and then got shut down by "Mighty" Luol Deng ? Yes he would..

The series against motivated and great organized Celtics team was perfect oportunity to throw the towel in and have reason to leave as a victim: "Look, nobody helped me, i am outta here.." - nothing against that Celtics team, because they played extremely well and were clearly a better team, but i still think, if everything was OK with James, Cavs would have advanced.. 

Again, not on the "It's all Lebrons fault bandwagon" - there was more to it - injury of our best pick n' roll defender Varejao, who destroyed Celtics frontcourt during regular season and wasn't able to perform at highest level during PO.. Bipolar disorder and mental instability of Delonte West, who i believed, was second best player on our team (when everything was OK with him).. Then that idiot Mike Brown and his, quite frankly, bizzare lineups (Where was Hickson ? Why didn't he play more the duo of Z/Andy.. Why didn't he put James on Rondo ? Where was Boobie ? etc.) and last, but not least, nobody saw this coming (from Celtics) after their sub-par regular-season showings..

But still, i think Lebron and his mindset that was already in Miami before the series even began, was the main reason why Cavs failed at the end.. I ask this question again: Would Lebron be able to bolt to his buddies in Miami and say it is all about winning, if he won title this year ? No..

Oh by the way, if somebody have time, read article written by Wojo on Yahoo about Lebron, and what went behind the scenes during Olympics, PO and The Decision.. It'll be worth it, i promise you that..


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I believe Delonte fucked his mom shes a str8 gold diggin hoe tbreal

LeBron has no killer insticty like Kobe or Jordan, therefore he'd never get the title without the help of Wade.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Headliner said:


> lol Penny Hardaway is trying to play for the Heat.


I'd give Lil' Penny a spot


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *That's the rumor.
> 
> I don't believe it though.*


Yes, It really did happen. It's believed to be the reason LeBron was "afraid" to play in New york. Apparently, the New York Post was going to print out an article airing out the details of the affair between West and Gloria James, LeBron's inner circle begged the newspapers not to release it to the public. ESPN's Colin Cowherd touched on the subject.

People within Akron knew about it somewhat but never brought it up since LeBron is like family to the city. Now, if you haven't noticed, t-shirts are popping up making fun of the situation since James signed Miami.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's still not proof that it really happened.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Crowax98 said:


> Well, wouldn't Lebron looked like joke, if he was eliminated by Rose/Noah/Cpt.Kirk and scrubs ? Wouldn't Lebron looked like a tool, when he promised to Bulls, that they are going to see different monster in PO and then got shut down by "Mighty" Luol Deng ? Yes he would..
> 
> The series against motivated and great organized Celtics team was perfect oportunity to throw the towel in and have reason to leave as a victim: "Look, nobody helped me, i am outta here.." - nothing against that Celtics team, because they played extremely well and were clearly a better team, but i still think, if everything was OK with James, Cavs would have advanced..
> 
> ...


I really doubt he quit on his team and he could have said that he was all about winning even if they won a title this year because the Heat would have had a better chance of winning multiple championships and the Cavs didn't really have a roster cut out for that. Cavs would have lost against the Lakers either way since they would have been no match for them.

Another thing, nobody knows if Wade, Lebron, and Bosh planned anything except for those three, everyone just likes making things up because then they have a reason for why one of those three didn't join their team. Unless Wojo got all of his information from Lebron, Wade, or Bosh his article about what happened behind the scenes means absolutely nothing.


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I really doubt he quit on his team and he could have said that he was all about winning even if they won a title this year because the Heat would have had a better chance of winning multiple championships and the Cavs didn't really have a roster cut out for that. Cavs would have lost against the Lakers either way since they would have been no match for them.
> 
> *Another thing, nobody knows if Wade, Lebron, and Bosh planned anything except for those three, everyone just likes making things up because then they have a reason for why one of those three didn't join their team. Unless Wojo got all of his information from Lebron, Wade, or Bosh his article about what happened behind the scenes means absolutely nothing*.


Well, they practically admitted it during Miami press conference and welcoming party..

Alonzo Mourning's comments about their - due diligence trip to Cleveland to recruit James and also his comments on Miami Thrice: _"I knew this was going to evolve a while ago," Heat executive Alonzo Mourning said Friday. "We knew a long time ago."_

And then Bosh and his comments how he knew, he was gonna end up with Wade months ago and when Lebron got this info, he immediately wanted to jump the ship too..

It can't get more obvious than that..


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Crowax98 said:


> Well, they practically admitted it during Miami press conference and welcoming party..
> 
> Alonzo Mourning's comments about their - due diligence trip to Cleveland to recruit James and also his comments on Miami Thrice: _"I knew this was going to evolve a while ago," Heat executive Alonzo Mourning said Friday. "We knew a long time ago."_
> 
> ...


Exactly. Everyone eluded to the fact, they talked about it during Team USA a couple years ago. They knew this shit was gonna go down, Bosh and Wade certainly made up their minds.

Which makes Bosh look like even more of a piece of shit since he could have cared less about the Raptors.



LadyCroft said:


> *It's still not proof that it really happened.*


You want a one hour show on ESPN for you to believe it?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Does it even really matter if West and Lebron's mom had a relationship, if this is true. They are both grown adults. They can make adult decisions, which this is one of them.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Raven Ryder said:


> You want a one hour show on ESPN for you to believe it?


*Not really. But a little evidence would suffice.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I looked at this whole LeBron thing from the other view today as I was hearing Garnett on the radio I believe where he told LeBron that he shouldn't let loyalty hold him back. Garnett went on to say that loyalty held him back to stay in Minnesota and he played his best years there, for what? Absolutely nothing. 

So it was another interesting view to look at. In a way, I agree with it, I still disagree with the way LeBron did it, why couldn't he just sign with another team quietly instead of being a narcissistic prick?


----------



## michae.fernandes87 (Jul 19, 2010)

I could see Dirk ending up with the Lakers. As for the Finals next year its gonna be heat vs Lakers.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

Dirk will always be a Maverick


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

GD: Yeah, but in Garnett's case, his team was going nowhere for years, even missed PO several times and management didn't bother with upgrading their roster.. Lebron was in different position - his team won 60+ games twice in a row (best record in a league), Gilbert paid heavy luxury tax each and every year, Cavs upgraded their roster (what Lebron wanted, he immediately got) and could have won it all, if Lebron was Lebron..

And Garnett was how old when he was traded to Celtics ? 31 or 32 ? Lebron is 25 years old superstar in his prime and instead of being THE MAN, he is going to play second fiddle to Wade.. I would be fine with him going to Chicago, New Jersey and even the Knicks (because their passionate fans finally deserve some success and i like their young core of Galo, Chandler and Douglas), but Miami ? Come on.. It is travesty..

What would you rather watch for years to come ? Amare/Lebron vs. Rose/Noah/Boozer vs. Celtics Big Three vs. Wade/Bosh vs. DH12 vs. BJ/Bogut etc. or Miami steamrolling through entire east to eastern conference finals, where maybe their opponent may win one or two games ? If you aren't Heat fan or recent bandwagoner, it won't be fun and it takes from competitiveness of this league..


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

PF69 said:


> Does it even really matter if West and Lebron's mom had a relationship, if this is true. They are both grown adults. They can make adult decisions, which this is one of them.


Adults or not, It's totally wrong to fuck your teammates mother. If LeBron was different, Delonte could have gotten his ass kicked for it.

Considering LeBron was the one who was there when Delonte was all depressed and going through his little court date for weapons possession.



LadyCroft said:


> *Not really. But a little evidence would suffice.*


Okay, I'll find Delonte and ask him for you.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Raven Ryder said:


> Yes, It really did happen. It's believed to be the reason LeBron was "afraid" to play in New york. Apparently, the New York Post was going to print out an article airing out the details of the affair between West and Gloria James, LeBron's inner circle begged the newspapers not to release it to the public. ESPN's Colin Cowherd touched on the subject.
> 
> People within Akron knew about it somewhat but never brought it up since LeBron is like family to the city. Now, if you haven't noticed, t-shirts are popping up making fun of the situation since James signed Miami.


uh-huh...and Shaq wanted out of Miami because of the "rumors" about his wife messing around with one of the Heat trainers :no:

its just another rumor to affect a star player that lost steam once his team was eliminated...


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

I laughed at what Jordan said in the Lake Tahoe interview. Guys like him and Kobe should be proud because they can stay through adversity and stick with the team, and not have to bring in dynamite players to help. 

I'm gonna say this. I believe Kevin Durant is the next superstar in this league. He's got a great shot at winning multiple championships. As a Lakers fan, I am a fan of his.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/games/postgame_LACDLS_100718.html

:lmao


----------



## KeyserSoze (Sep 23, 2005)

> *Free agent Barnes joining Raptors*
> 
> Veteran swingman Matt Barnes, one of the most coveted free agents left on the open market, is headed to the Toronto Raptors.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5393637


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

here is a MUST-READ on this summer's free agency from yahoo. really interesting stuff.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AgXrp8cGtncCu_jcdi7WkRC8vLYF?slug=aw-heatfreeagency071610


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

would have been great if they didn't bring him and lost then had to answer questions why the best player in the nba wasn't chosen for the us olympic team for four years.



> and not have to bring in dynamite players to help


wait, what?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

kobe would have still been there. :side:

but yeah, lebron seems like a spoiled brat after reading that article. he can fuck off.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

If that article is true then I absolutely hate Lebron. He doesn't deserve his talents or his fans and no longer respect him as a person.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

kinda glad.

i needed a villain in the nba. the miami heat are now that. cant wait to cheer against them.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

KeyserSoze said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5393637


Barnes was one of those free agents that deserved the most attention after the first signings were made. This is great, he's a key contributor. It's exactly what Toronto needed.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

The Immortal CJ said:


> Guys like him and Kobe should be proud because they can stay through adversity and stick with the team, and not have to bring in dynamite players to help.


Could've sworn Kobe publicly asked to be traded from LA a few years back...


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> wait, what?


 Lol.

Kobe didn't need a Wade or a Bosh to win a championship. Still don't understand?

Kobe > Lebron


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Heard that 76ers' Jason Kapono is a likely option for the Boston Celtics.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

The Immortal CJ said:


> Lol.
> 
> Kobe didn't need a Wade or a Bosh to win a championship. Still don't understand?
> 
> Kobe > Lebron


Kobe needed Pau Gasol and a slight extent, Artest to win his 5th ring.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

The Assassin (VII) said:


> Kobe needed Pau Gasol and a slight extent, Artest to win his 5th ring.


I never said he didn't need Gasol, he didn't need a third allstar though. Also you are a moron if you believe Artest was anymore crucial than Ariza.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Gasol is equal to if not better than wannabe Bosh. 2003 was a 3 player draft greatness wise. Bosh is only an above average player.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

The Immortal CJ said:


> Lol.
> 
> Kobe didn't need a Wade or a Bosh to win a championship. Still don't understand?
> 
> Kobe > Lebron


yeah he only needed the second best big in the game, plays for the best coach, plays with a top 3 center, plays with the best sixth man in the game. also iirc ron artest won him game 7 this year when he played like shit.

he's had tons of talent around him for 3 straight years. no idea wtf you're talking about.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> yeah he only needed the second best big in the game, plays for the best coach, plays with a top 3 center, plays with the best sixth man in the game. also iirc ron artest won him game 7 this year when he played like shit.
> 
> he's had tons of talent around him for 3 straight years. no idea wtf you're talking about.


Gasol is only really dominate at offense, not defense. Can't lie about Phil, but Kobe still does have an amazing worth ethic, Lebron had a good coach too, it isn't like he was playing a nobody. Bynum injuried is not a top 3 center, not even close, and Odom absolutely did horribly in like every game against the Celts. Ya Ron Ron was the MVP of game 7, but you can't be the best in every game.

Kobe is the best, tons of people including people players like Wade and Lebron, I have no idea what you're smoking because the only game you ever bring up seems to be game 7, which he played pretty good defensively. Lebron supporting cast was good and basically made for him and his coach was great as well, there are no more excuses for Lebron except that he can't win a ring by himself.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

As far as im concerned, Kobe never won a ring by himself..A matter of fact I dont remember a player who ever won a ring by himself, I guess the closest was Duncan when he won his 2nd ring because Ginobili & Parker werent the players they would become yet...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I never said he won himself, he had great help, but so did Lebron in Cleveland. Wade pretty much had an old Shaq and an average supporting cast when he won his ring.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LeBron never had great help in Cleveland, he had subpar help...When Wade got Shaq, he was a few months removed from putting up 20 & 10 in the NBA Finals and at the tail end of his prime...The Shaq LeBron got was a guy who could still put up decent numbers but past his prime.

You cant compare Wade & Kobe's supporting cast with LeBron's...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Let's just say this, Lebron's supporting cast helped him get 66 and 61 win seasons, you can't do that yourself no matter how many points you get, just ask Kobe, he had great help, but all of them seemed to fail each other at the same time. If the Heat lose this year I will consider them biggest failures ever, unlike past super teams they are all in their prime and have put up amazing stats the past season, so they really will have no excuse for losing.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> As far as im concerned, Kobe never won a ring by himself..A matter of fact I dont remember a player who ever won a ring by himself, I guess the closest was Duncan when he won his 2nd ring because Ginobili & Parker werent the players they would become yet...


There is no such thing as winning a ring by yourself. You still need a supporting cast of ROLE players. Kobe had that, Duncan had that, Pierce had that. 

LeBron took a cheap ass way out by being the ROLE player when your considered the MJ of the new generation or millennium.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Any moron that conisders LBJ the MJ of this generation is a jackass. Kobe is basically the closest thing we may ever see to MJ. He's right under every dumbass LBJ mark's nose.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

The Immortal CJ said:


> I never said he didn't need Gasol, he didn't need a third allstar though. Also you are a moron if you believe Artest was anymore crucial than Ariza.


He was a key factor to a lot of pivotal games such as that Game Winning Buzzer Beater against the Suns at Game 5 of the WCF. Suns could've probably won the game in Overtime if it wasn't for Artest.

He also played well at Game 6 of the WCF and Game 3 in the Jazz game.

And at one point of Game 7 of the NBA finals, he was LA's leading scorer as Kobe was struggling in the field. And put in a clutch 3 pointer to further their lead.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Gasol is equal to if not better than wannabe Bosh. 2003 was a 3 player draft greatness wise. Bosh is only an above average player.


Well really, Pau Gasol is currently in his prime while Bosh has yet to reach his. And being stuck in a crappy team doesn't help either. (Raptors)


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

scrilla said:


> Any moron that conisders LBJ the MJ of this generation is a jackass. Kobe is basically the closest thing we may ever see to MJ. He's right under every dumbass LBJ mark's nose.


You again prove to know nothing. 

LeBron is compared to Micheal because of their PHYSICAL ABILITIES. What they did on the court, how they came into the league and that success they had controlling the basketball and sports world at a young age.

Kobe never did that. We are not talking about titles here.


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah, Kobe demanded a trade, after team of scrubs,Odom and him wasn't going nowhere, which was apparent to everyone, with the exception of Lakers management, so he delivered them a very clear message: _I don't want to spend my prime years as a part of rebuilding team, I want to win.. Give me a better teammates and i will give you a rings_.. Rest is history.. 

Kobe is real competitor, he wants to win everytime he steps on the court, (thats his ultimate goal, unlike Lebron and his billionare dream), so i understand that he was mad at that time, because he knew, he will not be able to get it done anytime soon.. But that was a question of his winning attitude and hunger to win it all.. He didn't take the easy way out to create his own little super team with, lets say Nash and Amare, did he ? He wanted to beat them, just like MJ, just like Bird, just like Magic..

Now put him in Lebron shoes - do you honestly think, he would left the team, that won 66 and 61 games to join his buddies somewhere else ? I don't think so.. As a matter of fact, i can compare Lebron and Kobe from their respective PO runs in 08 and 10.. In 08 finals, Kobe and his Lakers were defeated by what ? 42 points ? in that 6 game and Gasol choked for entire series.. What has Kobe done ? Did he cry to media about his teammates ? No.. Instead, he kept his mouth shut and next year, Lakers and him were on a mission under Kobes guidance.. Result ? They won a ring.. Now lets look at Lebron.. They lost to Celtics 4-2 after they suffered their most embarassing PO home lose by what ? 40+ points ? .. What has Lebron done ? Instead of revenge (with upgraded roster), he joined his buddies in Miami, because he couldn't get it done like Kobe in PO and choked when it mattered most.. And of course, made himself look like fool in a process..

And about that MJ, Kobe, Lebron comparison - Lebron has all the talent in the world, but what he lacks is mentality of those two, that killer instict and that competitive spirit, that made Kobe and MJ so special.. Until he develops these things (which i doubt), he will never be in the same sentence as Kobe, let alone MJ..


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Crowax98 said:


> Yeah, Kobe demanded a trade, after team of scrubs,Odom and him wasn't going nowhere, which was apparent to everyone, with the exception of Lakers management, so he delivered them a very clear message: _I don't want to spend my prime years as a part of rebuilding team, I want to win.. Give me a better teammates and i will give you a rings_.. Rest is history..
> 
> Kobe is real competitor, he wants to win everytime he steps on the court, (thats his ultimate goal, unlike Lebron and his billionare dream), so i understand that he was mad at that time, because he knew, he will not be able to get it done anytime soon.. But that was a question of his winning attitude and hunger to win it all.. He didn't take the easy way out to create his own little super team with, lets say Nash and Amare, did he ? He wanted to beat them, just like MJ, just like Bird, just like Magic..
> 
> ...


Best post ever.

You blind haters need to realize one thing, you act like Lebron never had help in Cleveland, so a team that wins 60 games in the season 2 straight years is ok at best? No Lebron had enough role players around him to win championships, he just pussied out to Miami where Dwayne and Chris were. Like Jordan, Magic and Bird have all said, they never would have called each other up and joined together, they were out for blood. Lebron knows nothing about competitiveness.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Raven Ryder said:


> You again prove to know nothing.
> 
> LeBron is compared to Micheal because of their PHYSICAL ABILITIES. What they did on the court, how they came into the league and that success they had controlling the basketball and sports world at a young age.
> 
> Kobe never did that. We are not talking about titles here.


How often does LBJ get compared with MJ, basically never unless you're trying to make someone laugh. Lebron has done nothing special, if you like has great moments nearly all of them come from the regular season, which is not even close to as important as the playoffs. Lebron may be the best athlete in the NBA, but that doesn't make him the best or most skilled, that means he can out hustle people and drive to the hoop with ease. Do you what people remember MJ for? His great playoffs moments, not his great regular season moments, the same thing for Kobe. What do we remember Lebron for? The fact that he got swept by the Spurs? That he quit he the final minute of an elimination game? That he never got it done as a centerpiece of a team? That he joined Wade and Bosh instead of getting the Cavs their championship?

Kobe is the best of his generation, Duncan is next, and until Lebron gets a ring he isn't even in the discussion.

What do you think Jordan?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOsamobHeMc


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/18462/magic-johnson-sought-elite-teammates-toohttp://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/18462/magic-johnson-sought-elite-teammates-too

case closed..


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Just when you think the NBA off-season was gonna get boring. Chris Paul makes it interesting.

So, Chris Paul has reportedly asked for a trade to Knicks, Magic or Lakers. Why? He wants to team up with another superstar....Seriously fuck you LeBron.


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

Raven Ryder said:


> Just when you think the NBA off-season was gonna get boring. Chris Paul makes it interesting.
> 
> So, Chris Paul has reportedly asked for a trade to Knicks, Magic or Lakers. Why? He wants to team up with another superstar....Seriously fuck you LeBron.


Yeah, as i said - the competitivness of this league is going to hell.. Every superstar will now want to form his own little super team to compete with others.. And from that list of teams that Paul gave to Hornets, you can clearly see, that it will be death of small market teams.. 

Teams like Cleveland, Sacramento, New Orleans, Memphis and others will have to overpay to even have a chance at these players, while teams like Lakers, Heat and others can just wait until this goes down (Paul, James, Bosh) and have them for nothing..

Seriously, where are the days of true competitors like MJ, Bird, Hakeem or even Duncan ? The only true competitors left are Kobe, aging TD and Durantula.. But for every Kevin Durant, there are spoiled brats like Bosh and James.. Damn shame i tell you 

Now that i think about it, i would rather have a Lockout next year (with owners demanding hard cap) than to watch the same product and same BS going down (a.k.a LeSidekick joining his buddies in Florida) year after year..


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

This made me lol.


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

FML!

Let's be honest. We all knew CP3 was gonna leave New Orleans soon but WHY NOW? WHY CHRIS? It's already hard enough being a fan and watching the shit they put out on the court each night with these over paid so called "talented players" like Peja, Mo-Pete (well thank god we got rid of him!), and others. Seriously?


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Crowax98 said:


> Yeah, as i said - the competitivness of this league is going to hell.. Every superstar will now want to form his own little super team to compete with others.. And from that list of teams that Paul gave to Hornets, you can clearly see, that it will be death of small market teams..
> 
> Teams like Cleveland, *Sacramento*, New Orleans, *Memphis *and others will have to overpay to even have a chance at these players, while teams like Lakers, Heat and others can just wait until this goes down (Paul, James, Bosh) and have them for nothing..
> 
> ...


But that's the difference between SAC, OKC and Memphis. They are building stars like Wade, Bosh and LeBron on the same team from rookies to veterans. Nobody is selling out and making the league look like shit. It's all old school re-building.

I'm advising everyone here if there is a lockout, to watch Euroleague Basketball and see the difference of what the NBA allows from what they do not.




KOP said:


> FML!
> 
> Let's be honest. We all knew CP3 was gonna leave New Orleans soon but WHY NOW? WHY CHRIS? It's already hard enough being a fan and watching the shit they put out on the court each night with these over paid so called "talented players" like Peja, Mo-Pete (well thank god we got rid of him!), and others. Seriously?


Why now?

1. New Orleans is not financially in a place to get a top free agent to play with him. No team is willing to trade for a Gasol type player either after this off-season.

2. He knows if he re-signs. There is no guaranteeing this new GM is going to get winning players to put him beyond the second round of the playoffs.

3. He knows the NBA will most likely have a lockout in 2012. So, his chances at a NBA title is screwed within the next two years. 

So for him right now, It's now or never.

Also, I think it's fitting for everyone to proclaim Kevin Durant as King Durant from now on. We all know Kobe is like Jesus. Durant is by far the most respectable and talented since LeQueen James threw away his title and potential legacy.


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

I don't know. I really hate to see him go because once he leaves...it's going to take a BIG toll on the entire team, the ticket sales, merchandise, etc. We will not have that marquee player and New Orleans is already one of the lowest drawing teams in the NBA. I guess it's hard to think that we will most likely not get ANY good players for a while to come here once Paul leaves. Good for him, bad for us.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

That pic of Noah was taken sometime during the winter, not this off-season.

The situation with Paul is sad, because it does show that competition is a rarity in the NBA. I can definitely understand the notion of wanting to win, but taking the easy way out by joining up with other franchise players is weak. But in any case, if he does leave, then I hope it's to New York. They could use him more than LA or Orlando, since they're rebuilding as opposed to already being a force.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Barnes has signed a two year deal with the Lakers, great signing for the Lakers and he should be a good backup for Kobe/Artest.

Paul be smart and go to the Lakers. If he does no more unstoppable Heat talk, all that talk would turn into L.A. being unstoppable with Paul/Kobe/Gasol/Bynum(if he's heatlhy)/Artest.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Barnes has signed a two year deal with the Lakers, great signing for the Lakers and he should be a good backup for Kobe/Artest.
> 
> Paul be smart and go to the Lakers. If he does no more unstoppable Heat talk, all that talk would turn into L.A. being unstoppable with Paul/Kobe/Gasol/Bynum(if he's heatlhy)/Artest.


We also picked up Theo Ratliff. Loving the Barnes pick up though. 

I think Chris Paul should go to the Knicks, them being good again would be good for the league. Plus, I'd like to see CP3/Amare go up against Wade/LeBJ/Bosh and the Magic (Celtics too if they stay healthy for the postseason).


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Barnes has signed a two year deal with the Lakers, great signing for the Lakers and he should be a good backup for Kobe/Artest.
> 
> Paul be smart and go to the Lakers. If he does no more unstoppable Heat talk, all that talk would turn into L.A. being unstoppable with Paul/Kobe/Gasol/Bynum(if he's heatlhy)/Artest.


Lakers would have to part with Bynum and most likely Odom as well to get CP3. I doubt the Lakers are interested.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> Kobe is the best of his generation, Duncan is next, and until Lebron gets a ring he isn't even in the discussion.


i thought it was obvious that duncan and shaq are the best players of this generation.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> i thought it was obvious that duncan and shaq are the best players of this generation.


No, Kobe is.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> i thought it was obvious that duncan and shaq are the best players of this generation.


Obvious? Funny. No way it's obvious. It's very close between those guys, no way it's obvious. I think it's Kobe, like many others, and since he won his 5th ring this year it just put him ahead of those two.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

^^ By generation do you guys mean this decade or ...?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Nah, I meant this generation, as in Lebron, Kobe, Wade, Duncan, and everyone near that age.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Chosen said:


> Lakers would have to part with Bynum and most likely Odom as well to get CP3. I doubt the Lakers are interested.


And move D-Fish to the bench? Nah.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

GD™ said:


> No, Kobe is.


Shaq- 3 titles as the best player + at his peak was by far best player in last 10-11 years
Duncan- 4 titles as the best player + elite player longer than everybody
kobe- 2 titles as best player + raped a girl in colorado

no way kobe is above either of them.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> Shaq- 3 titles as the best player + at his peak was by far best player in last 10-11 years
> Duncan- 4 titles as the best player + elite player longer than everybody
> kobe- 2 titles as best player + *raped a girl in colorado*
> 
> no way kobe is above either of them.


Yeah, too bad that has nothing to do with being the best player of your generation. Not to mention he was never convicted.

Not saying your ranking of the three are wrong though. I personally feel they're all very close and interchangeable dependent on your criteria for best player.

I'd say:

Duncan - Longevity and the best defender out of the three. 4 Titles (3 Finals MVPs).
Kobe - Near the end of his prime but still top 2/3 player in the NBA and youngest (more to add to his legacy), best scorer. 5 Championships (2 Finals MVPs).
Shaq - Most dominant and highest peak, the last few years of ring chasing is hurting his legacy IMO (diminshing his stats). 4 Titles (3 Finals MVPs). 

Before Kobe's 5th ring, I would've ranked him last. By the time he's done, I think Kobe will be the best out of three. He still has plenty of years left in him. Btw, Shaq needs to retire.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Kobe is still the closest thing we will ever see to the GOAT, MJ. That cannot be said for Duncan or Shaq.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Where do you guys think O'Neal, Iverson, and McGrady will end up?


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> Yeah, too bad that has nothing to do with being the best player of your generation.


yeah it was a joke. there was just nothing else for me to put there. 



> Kobe is still the closest thing we will ever see to the GOAT, MJ. That cannot be said for Duncan or Shaq.


a. no he's not
b. shaq is the closest person to jordan as far as dominance goes, but they obv. aren't compared to jordan b/c they play different positions. doesn't change the fact that they both were better players than kobe tho.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> yeah it was a joke. there was just nothing else for me to put there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't consider Shaq better than Kobe, had they both been in their prime during their first three title runs and I am sure Kobe would have been the one winning the Finals MVPs.

Kobe is the better offense player and is great at defending as well. Shaq dominated in the post and it was hard to stop him but there also aren't many great defenders in the post, it takes great double teams to throw Kobe off his rhythm, he wasn't missing easy shots in game 7 against the Celtics.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> Shaq- 3 titles as the best player + at his peak was by far best player in last 10-11 years
> Duncan- 4 titles as the best player + elite player longer than everybody
> kobe- 2 titles as best player + *raped a girl in colorado*
> 
> no way kobe is above either of them.


Oh so because he raped a girl, means Shaq and Duncan are better players then Kobe... great logic there. Get the fuck outta here with that shit.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Shaq was quite possibly the most dominant player ever to play the game. What's this about Kobe not being in his prime during the 3-Peat? Didn't he have one of the best seasons of his career in 2002? Weren't they both putting up the same numbers together in those three years that they won titles? Shaq deserved all three Playoff MVP's. 

Duncan was often underlooked but is arguably the greatest player of this decade, and is most definitely the best to play at the PF position.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Rock Bottom said:


> Shaq was quite possibly the most dominant player ever to play the game. What's this about Kobe not being in his prime during the 3-Peat? Didn't he have one of the best seasons of his career in 2002? Weren't they both putting up the same numbers together in those three years that they won titles? Shaq deserved all three Playoff MVP's.
> 
> Duncan was often underlooked but is arguably the greatest player of this decade, and is most definitely the best to play at the PF position.


Wilt? I know, different era but yeah, you said 'ever'.

Agreed about Shaq deserving all three Finals MVPS though. Shaq had monstrous numbers in those Finals, he was simply unstoppable in the paint. Kobe had a more important role in the other playoff series, especially the ones where Shaq was fouling out or was a free throw liability. In terms of importance to the team and winning championships, they were practically 1A and 1B. Neither would've won without the other.

Honestly, I see Shaq as a modern Wilt, Duncan as a modern Russell, and Kobe as a modern MJ. Shaq was dominant like Wilt, Duncan is a defensive anchor and a winner like Russell, and Kobe is pretty much a Jordan clone ... minus the huge hands.


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Where do you guys think O'Neal, Iverson, and McGrady will end up?


From what i understand..

Shaq still wants his money - somewhere between 5-6 millions.. Teams are still interested in him (Dallas, Atlanta), but don't want to pay him more than 2-3 millions (reasonable..) - I think Shaq signs with my Cavs for 4-5 millions with promise, that he will be traded to contender (that need him to throw the body at Howard or Bynum) at the deadline for expirings/picks..It benefits both sides and in meantime, Shaq can mentor our young guns - Eyenga,JJ,Samuels,Green and others..

I think T-Mac will end up in Chicago as a 6th man from the bench, which will finalize the fantastic off-season Bulls have had.. But i'll laugh my ass off if Bulls loose in first round of PO and T-Mac's curse will continue..

And what about AI ? Seriously, i have no idea.. I think his NBA career is over, beacause he can't accept the fact, that he is not what he used to be in his glory days, therefore bitching about his role and playing time.. He is cancer in lockeroom now (We're talking about practice man ?), which will scare a lot of potential suitors (contenders will not want him to ruin their chance at title, lesser teams will not want him to ruin their development of young guys).. When it's all said and done, i wouldn't be surprised, if he ended up in Europe for his last hefty paycheck (Greece ?)..


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Iverson goes to China, forms a duo with Marbury...


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

KOP said:


> I don't know. I really hate to see him go because once he leaves...it's going to take a BIG toll on the entire team, the ticket sales, merchandise, etc. *We will not have that marquee player* and New Orleans is already one of the lowest drawing teams in the NBA. I guess it's hard to think that we will most likely not get ANY good players for a while to come here once Paul leaves. Good for him, bad for us.


Darren Collison and David West would like to have a word with you.


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

Raven Ryder said:


> Darren Collison and David West would like to have a word with you.


Ok let's be real here. Yes David West is a 2 time All-Star and yes, Collison is a GREAT player. No denying that but who's going to help them? Who's going to be the third, fourth, and fifth guys? Trust me, the Hornets can "sell" those two players and try to make them their new franchise players BUT it won't work. New Orleans struggled with attendance with CP3 playing here so why do you think Collison and West are suddenly going to be these "impact players" that we need? 

Because I promise you if you asked half of the people that attended a game (if not more) why did they come? It wouldn't be Collison or West. It'd be Chris Paul.

Nothing against them but I'm looking at it realistically as a Hornets fan being from Louisiana and knowing the situation.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

To me, Collison and West are the role players to a superstar, definately not players that will bring people to the arena.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

tbwinsbo6 said:


> To me, Collison and West are the role players to a superstar, definately not players that will bring people to the arena.


Well, It's certainly not uncommon from role players to become superstars. 

David West did make the All Star team. He is a proven guy. Collison has tons of potential, leadership abilities as well.

He pretty much held down the ship with they faced the toughest teams during Paul's injury and put up better numbers than Paul did most of the season.

Kevin Martin, Chris Bosh, David Lee, Al Jefferson, Carlos Boozer. All guys who went from role player to superstar.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

What's the point of Paul going to Orlando?? If they trade for Nelson then they'll have Collison & Nelson which and if they keep Nelson they'll have Paul & Nelson. Either way one team is gonna end up with two PG's.


----------



## BigSams50 (Jul 22, 2010)

Raven Ryder said:


> Well, It's certainly not uncommon from role players to become superstars.
> 
> David West did make the All Star team. He is a proven guy. Collison has tons of potential, leadership abilities as well.
> 
> ...



Also Gerald Wallace


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> Shaq- 3 titles as the best player + at his peak was by far best player in last 10-11 years
> Duncan- 4 titles as the best player + elite player longer than everybody
> kobe- 2 titles as best player + raped a girl in colorado
> 
> no way kobe is above either of them.



lol @ the Colorado comment...Many things you can throw against Kobe, but I believe that isnt one of them

I agree the two best players of the AJ(After Jordan) era imo is Shaq & Duncan tho, I believe many ppl tend to forget how dominate they were because it happened in the early and mid 2000's..But those two in their prime were better than any other in the NBA in their prime the past 10 years..2 most unstoppable forces of this era not just scoring wise but rebounding wise & defensively


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Anybody else watch the USA Blue vs White game last night? 

After watching that game, I really hope Curry, Gordon, and Mayo all make the team. Brook Lopez, Jeff Green, Westbrook, and even Rondo at times looked out of place.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> What's the point of Paul going to Orlando?? If they trade for Nelson then they'll have Collison & Nelson which and if they keep Nelson they'll have Paul & Nelson. Either way one team is gonna end up with two PG's.


The deal for Paul will include Okafor. Which would mean Nelson and Bass or Gortat goes to New Orleans.

Which leaves Orlando with Chris Paul, Chris Duhon. New Orleans would have Nelson, Collison.

It's impossible for Nelson and Paul to both be in Orlando....Unless David Khan was the GM.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Rock Bottom said:


> Shaq was quite possibly the most dominant player ever to play the game. What's this about Kobe not being in his prime during the 3-Peat? Didn't he have one of the best seasons of his career in 2002? Weren't they both putting up the same numbers together in those three years that they won titles? Shaq deserved all three Playoff MVP's.
> 
> Duncan was often underlooked but is arguably the greatest player of this decade, and is most definitely the best to play at the PF position.


A player is not in his prime when he's 24, they usually reach their athletic/skill wise when their 27-30, the age Shaq was during the 3 peat.Kobe had his best season in 02-03 season, they won their last title in the 01-02 season. I'm not saying Shaq didn't deserve their MVPs, I'm saying if they had the same amount of expierence that things may have been different.

Duncan has won 3 titles and two finals MVPs THIS decade, Kobe has won 5 with two finals MVPs, which gives the nudge to Kobe imo, even if you count the other title Duncan won. I never underlooked Duncan, he was the of the great to play his position if not the best at it, and will most likely end up in the top 50 players of all time list once he retires, but titles mean more than anything in any sport and right now Kobe has the most.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

T-Mac is expected to sign with the Chicago if his workout is a success....So, good luck with that Bulls. T-Pain will certainly annoy you eventually.


----------



## freeway222 (Sep 14, 2008)

Really disappointed by the Celtics off season moves. Looks like basically the same (old) team.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks like CP3's staying in New Orleans. Good for them, even though they could've commanded some good pieces if they were to trade him and Okafor.

T-Mac with the Bulls sounds like a certainty now. Hope it works out for them, and I hope Kyle Korver still gets his minutes. I wanted him for the Suns, because the guy's a ridiculous shooter and would've been great for us.


----------



## freeway222 (Sep 14, 2008)

Rated-R Champ said:


> Looks like CP3's staying in New Orleans. Good for them, even though they could've commanded some good pieces if they were to trade him and Okafor.
> 
> T-Mac with the Bulls sounds like a certainty now. Hope it works out for them, and I hope Kyle Korver still gets his minutes. I wanted him for the Suns, because the guy's a ridiculous shooter and would've been great for us.


Had no clue the Bulls picked up Korver too? Makes the T-Mac signing even more odd.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

T-mac is a good move for the bulls. He's not going to cost them much and if he's a bust they have other players to take over his mins. Win/win


----------



## freeway222 (Sep 14, 2008)

Chosen said:


> T-mac is a good move for the bulls. He's not going to cost them much and if he's a bust they have other players to take over his mins. Win/win


Sure he's cost efficient. However, between his horrid D. and those knees I'm not sure what he can add to the team.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Offense. Now Rose isn't the only one who could create his own shot.


----------



## freeway222 (Sep 14, 2008)

WWF said:


> Offense. Now Rose isn't the only one who could create his own shot.


Can T-Mac still create his own shot at this stage of his career? I didn't see much of that in NY last year while he was coming off the bench.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

freeway222 said:


> Really disappointed by the Celtics off season moves. Looks like basically the same (old) team.


That was their goal and they acquired O'Neal to replace Perkins while he is injuried. Good teams don't make many signings in the off season, especially was without any soft cap, so they did the best they could and retained their superstars.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> Shaq- 3 titles as the best player + at his peak was by far best player in last 10-11 years
> Duncan- 4 titles as the best player + elite player longer than everybody
> *kobe- 2 titles as best player + raped a girl in colorado*
> 
> no way kobe is above either of them.


Get the fuck out of here with that shit. He didn't fuck that bitch anyone could tell you that. Kobe is the best pure talent in the league today. Eventually Durant will take that but he's still the best in the game. Kobe is the the 2nd greatest player to ever play the game of basketball in terms of pure talent at their prime.


----------



## freeway222 (Sep 14, 2008)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> That was their goal and they acquired O'Neal to replace Perkins while he is injuried. Good teams don't make many signings in the off season, especially was without any soft cap, so they did the best they could and retained their superstars.


Right. Though it would have been nice to pick up a young wing player to replace TA. They could have done that after the Jermaine O'neal signing, I do believe...


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

via ESPN:



> -Wolves trade Ramon Sessions, Ryan Hollins and second round pick to Cleveland for Delonte West and Sebastian Telfair.
> 
> 
> -Yao considering retirement if is health does not improve.
> ...


Bosh character in Toronto in question:



> “Despite limited swelling and any excessive damage on an MRI, he felt like he needed to sit for six more games ... I’m not even questioning Chris’ injury. I’m telling you he was cleared to play subject to tolerance on his part, and the tolerance just apparently wasn’t there and he chose not to play,” Colangelo said.


"I was afraid I'd break a nail!"


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> That was their goal and they acquired O'Neal to replace Perkins while he is injuried. Good teams don't make many signings in the off season, especially was without any soft cap, so they did the best they could and retained their superstars.


No it wasnt which is why Pierce called out Danny Aigne for his lack of moves..Obviously Pierce took less because he wanted the Celtics to sign another guy(Likely a scorer) and so far they havent..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

freeway222 said:


> Right. Though it would have been nice to pick up a young wing player to replace TA. They could have done that after the Jermaine O'neal signing, I do believe...


They resigned Marquis Daniels and expect him to take over TA's role off the bench.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

The Immortal CJ said:


> He didn't fuck that bitch anyone could tell you that.


He admitted to it, and said it was consensual.


More on T-Mac:



> Sources say McGrady demonstrated little explosiveness during his workout with the Bulls on Monday and now seems unlikely to be with Chicago this season, Sam Smith of Bulls.com reports. Smith goes so far as to say he'd be "shocked" if the Bulls signed McGrady. In addition to the eroding physical skills, McGrady doesn't seem to have mentally accepted that he's not the player he once was, which might have the Bulls worried that he'd make a fuss about being a reserve. "I won't have a problem (with a reserve role), but that's not what I'm really shooting for," McGrady said. "Without me, without (Carlos) Boozer, they're a .500 ballclub. And with the guys that they added, if they add me, I think we'll be 30 points better." It's good to see McGrady confident and determined after seeing his career derailed by injuries, but he's likely going to need to swallow some pride before a team takes a chance on him.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Meh, Brewer and Korver should be able to get it done.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

"Without me, without (Carlos) Boozer, they're a .500 ballclub. And with the guys that they added, if they add me, I think we'll be 30 points better." - Tracy McGrady

Dude ain't getting anywhere near 30 points a game.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Rock Bottom said:


> He admitted to it, and said it was consensual.



*The first eight inches were consensual. *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> No it wasnt which is why Pierce called out Danny Aigne for his lack of moves..Obviously Pierce took less because he wanted the Celtics to sign another guy(Likely a scorer) and so far they havent..


That is what Pierce wanted, that was his goal, the front office just wanted to resign on all their main players and keep the team intact, which they did, and get a person to replace Perkins while he recovers, they did that as well. Getting another shooter would have been ideal, but it didn't happen.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> That is what Pierce wanted


Along with the rest of the team.I realized they needed to get a center but they were gonna get one no matter what so it wasnt like signing Jermaine was a sigh of relief because he was the only one out there. Boston got worse when you think about losing Allen & Sheed to only get in return Jermaine O'Neal. I have a strong belief that before Pierce re-signed he made it clear to Ainge that he wouldn't re-sign and take less money unless they go out and sign a Matt Barnes/Kyle Korver type player and they didnt which is why he spoke out


CP3 is screwed...Wants out, but cant get out for at least this year and is surrounded by a lackluster squad with a backup guard ready to take his spot..At least the west is weaker than ever so now even the Hornets have a legit shot to make the playoffs

Charles Barkley still believes LeBron is the best player in the NBA..I wonder how the mvp voting will go this year. I personally believe LeBron will help Wade get it. We are gonna see more of a Magic Johnson type LeBron than ever before


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

KD actually might win it this year if he has another great season, Wade and Lebron stats will suffer because they're playing with each other, but if the Thunder don't get a great record then KD won't be winning anything.


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

Chris Bosh mentally checked out of Toronto last December, main reason the Raptors couldn't capitlize on they're good start.

Fuck Bosh, he will be boo'd out of the AC Centre much like VC.


----------



## freeway222 (Sep 14, 2008)

WWF said:


> They resigned Marquis Daniels and expect him to take over TA's role off the bench.


Haha. I saw a lot of Marquis Daniels on (but mostly off) the floor last year. He brings nothing close to TA. To op off his mediocore (at best) season he get's knocked out by Marcin Gortat's stomach. _The fuck?_


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Polish Hammer has that effect on people.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

HeatWave said:


> CP3 is screwed...Wants out, but cant get out for at least this year and is surrounded by a lackluster squad with a backup guard ready to take his spot..At least the west is weaker than ever so now even the Hornets have a legit shot to make the playoffs


I don't think the Hornets'll have a playoff run. The WC might not be as strong as it used to be, but it's still very competitive.

Lakers
Suns
Mavs
Blazers
Spurs
Rockets
Thunder
Jazz
Nuggets

Those aren't the way I see the playoff seedings turning out, but those are the teams that have good shots at making it (with the Warriors possibly also having a slight chance). This year, I have a feeling the odd team out for the spot to be taken by the Rockets will be either Utah or Denver, but it's a sure thing that the Western teams'll have to really claw for their slots.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd add Memphis to that list.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

WWF said:


> I'd add Memphis to that list.


Agreed.

TBH, I love the Western Conference. There are so many good, young teams like the Grizzlies, Thunder, and Trailblazers (even Kings and Clippers are looking good). Then there are contenders/veteran teams like the Lakers, Mavs, Nuggets, Spurs, Rockets (with Yao). Not to mention two teams with the two best PGs in the league (Deron/Jazz and CP3/Hornets,)

Awesome conference. IF the Lakers somehow get eliminated early in Playoffs (hope not), then who makes the Finals is up in the air.

edit: Forgot about the Suns. Not sure about them but with Steve Nash seemingly getting better with age, they still have a shot.


----------



## freeway222 (Sep 14, 2008)

WWF said:


> The Polish Hammer has that effect on people.


Ha! Never knew I had to take that nickname literally! SMH, Marquis Daniels...

At any rate, it looks like the C's are front runners for the Rudy Fernandez sweepstakes (via trade). Very good news.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Eddie House signs with Miami......This team is horrible.



WWF said:


> I'd add Memphis to that list.


Add Sac-Town as well. They will do alot of good things this season.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

He was a key contributor to the Celtics championship run last I checked.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

It won't even let me say the R-word here. Anyway I'm looking forward to this season already. I think are bench got better with the additions of Blake and Barnes so it will only be better for LA this year.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Rock Bottom said:


> He was a key contributor to the Celtics championship run last I checked.


Not the point. He can only hit 3 point shots, other than that. He has no game. His defense is okay but no game.

Not to mention, the Heat has yet to sign a legit big man that could battle with the Bynums, Perkins, Howards and the STATS of the NBA. 

They signed a bunch of old ass players. Jamal Mcglore, Juwan Howard, Shavik Randolph, Joel Anthony and Big Z. That's it. They will suck.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Eddie House is no threat. I still don't believe Miami is as good as Orlando or Chicago. Hell even the likes of Boston, Atlanta, Milwaukee and New York could beat them on any given night. That bench is not good enough to help them beat a championship team like the Lakers.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Raven Ryder said:


> They will suck.


They have those three other guys though.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

They won't come close to sucking. A championship team? Not sure about that yet, but they are a top team


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Rock Bottom said:


> They have those three other guys though.


They will probably be too in love with each other to focus on the court. Let's face it, Wade, LeBron or Bosh cannot guard Bynum/Gasol.

Matt Barnes would turn Wade into his bitch while Artest makes LeBron say "Queensbridge" while whipping his ass with him. 

Fact, is Miami is no threat. They will get there 50 wins but they are not going to win anything but a plane trip home during the Playoffs.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*No threat? :lmao

Your opinion on basketball is becoming less and less valuable... sorry to say.*


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *No threat? :lmao
> 
> Your opinion on basketball is becoming less and less valuable... sorry to say.*


Say what you want but the Heat are NO THREAT TO THE LAKERS OR CELTICS.

If you want to believe you win Championships with a scoring SG, scoring SF and scoring PF only. Without defense or any other pieces than you do not know basketball. 

They have NO serious inside Centers. They only will rely on Bosh, Wade and LeBron who can get shut the fuck down by Laker or Celtic defense easily.

The Heat are as big of a threat as Dallas was expected to be after the Butler/Haywood trade. We saw how that turned out.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

When a team has 2 of the top 3 players in the league, and a top 3 PF, they'll be a threat, no matter who else they have. They have Mike Miller who is a good defender and excellent passer and Haslem who is a good PF. They have the rookie Varnado, who is one of the greatest defensive players in NBA history, as well. I find it laughable how you're saying they won't be a threat because of their Centers. How many dominant centers will they even face in the playoffs? Dwight is the only truly dominant force at Center in the East, and while he will give them problems, he alone can't win a series. Bogut might give them issues, as well. Might. If they make it to the Finals, they may have to face Bynum as well, but he'll be banged up by that time.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Raven Ryder said:


> Say what you want but the Heat are NO THREAT TO THE LAKERS OR CELTICS.
> 
> If you want to believe you win Championships with a scoring SG, scoring SF and scoring PF only. Without defense or any other pieces than you do not know basketball.


Hmmm pretty sure Lebron is one of the best defenders in the league and Wade and Bosh aren't bad either.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Nov said:


> Hmmm pretty sure Lebron is one of the best defenders in the league and Wade and Bosh aren't bad either.


1. Wade would have never won without Shaq.

2. LeBron's defense is so good, it knocked him out of the playoffs last season and the season before that.

3. Bosh has never even won a Eastern championship.


The Heat are realistically one year away from a title. They will not win any NBA Championship this year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You're a moron. Nothing you said relates in any way whatsoever to Nov's post.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Heat can take Lakers or Celtics the distance and imo they're the only team that can do that(Not sold on the Tragic)...Beating them is a different story because that will depend on how well Big Z, Bosh, Haslem and Howard do rebounding and defensively, but they have a respectable team. Gotta give Riley credit, because nobody thought Heat would have enough money to build a roster and look at the team now


----------



## jman619hbk (Apr 2, 2007)

How can you say LeBron and Wade aren't good at defense? That's preposterous. I don't expect the Heat to win the championship, as much as I dislike the Lakers, the Heat aren't gonna compete with the Lakers depth in bigs.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

I never said they weren't good at defense. Everyone here is making The Heat look like the Jordan Era Bulls or something.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That's my point - Nov was talking about their D and you posted some irrelevant shit.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Shaq should do like Favre and just show up for a team right before season starts or better yet pull a Roger Clemens and join a team around all-star break...It'll actually work out for him and the team


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Nov said:


> Hmmm pretty sure Lebron is one of the best defenders in the league and Wade and Bosh aren't bad either.


Bosh is a pretty horrible defender in the post and isn't very much of a shot blocker either. Lebron and Wade are both good though and Lebron, like you said, is one of the best.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

WWF said:


> That's my point - Nov was talking about their D and you posted some irrelevant shit.


What I said was not irrelevant. Besides, Wade and Bosh D is very good but it's not going to win them anything against the Lakers or Celtics. Because Wade was the one who could not stop Pierce and LeBron was the one who could not stop Rondo, Pierce or anyone else.

Bosh is a soft ass defender in the post. He couldn't guard KG in the post during the regular season and he got destroyed by Bogut despite dropping 44 points.


----------



## Venomx5 (Aug 3, 2010)

The New World Order!!


----------



## freeway222 (Sep 14, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> Shaq should do like Favre and just show up for a team right before season starts or better yet pull a Roger Clemens and join a team around all-star break...It'll actually work out for him and the team


Sounds like something worth exploring for the Big Aristotle.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Miami Heat are gonna start their Regular Season against the Boston Celtics in the Garden.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

-Miami will open at Boston on Oct 26th. Stated above.

-LeBron and the Showgirls will return to Cleveland on Dec 2nd on TNT.

-Knicks will face Miami showgirls on Dec 17th.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Raven Ryder said:


> -*Miami will open at Boston on Oct 26th. Stated above.*
> 
> -LeBron and the Showgirls will return to Cleveland on Dec 2nd on TNT.
> 
> -Knicks will face Miami showgirls on Dec 17th.


I hope my team gets the W.

Although a lot of people declare my team old we still one of the best teams in the league. IMO, the best starting lineup, the 2nd best bench (only 2nd to the Lakers)


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if Lebron faked another elbow injury on December 2nd, so he could have an excuse for not showing up in Cleveland.. And who can blame him.. If he shows up,it will be Malace at the Palace vol.2, only this time, it will end up as a no contest, when Queen James runs to the lockeroom during the first sign of Riot as Batteries,Bottles and James jerseys with Quitter on the back are pouring on the court..

And i don't know who this guy employs as his PR, but he,she or them needs to be fired and sooner rather than later.. He looks like huge douchebag with every move he makes..

For example his letter to Akron with no mention of Cleveland..


```
"To My Family, Friends and Fans in Akron:

"For all my life, I have lived in Akron -- and for that, I am truly a lucky man.

"It was here where I first learned how to play basketball, and where I met the people who would become my lifelong friends and mentors. 
Their guidance, encouragement and support will always be with me.

"Akron is my home, and the central focus of my life. 
It's where I started, and it's where I will always come back to. 

You can be sure that I will continue to do everything I can for this city, which is so important to my family and me. 
Thank you for your love and support. You mean everything to me."
```
..only two days later after Big Z's sincere letter to all Cleveland fans and entire Cleveland.. 

As a longtime fan of Cavs, i tried to look at this from different perspective and not let emotions affect my opinion of a guy, that gave this franchise six and a half years of great memories.. But even though i am not from Cleveland (Czech Republic) and i am not emotionally tied to the tragic sports history of that city, i can't bring myself to even appreciate the guy.. He just make pre-Gasol Kobe look like saint and the sad part is, that he probably thinks, he haven't done anything wrong.. 

Anyway - even though the Cavs will probably not make PO next year, i am looking forward to next season.. For the first time in nearly two decades we'll have a very good coach, we'll play up tempo team b-ball and our guys will want to show, that they can play even without LeSidekick.. If we suck, we'll suck, but hey Harrison Barnes is a nice price for the loser..


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Cant wait till Dec 2nd hope Lebron plays will be great to see him in Clevland again and to see what happens


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Prediction for Dec. 2 game:

Miami - 116
Cleveland - 62

LeBron gets to sit out second half for destroying them.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Chris Broussard has reported that the Shaq to Celtics deal should/will be done by tomorrow....


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Booking a Celtics/Heat game in the opening night is a great decision and an awesome introduction for the Miami Heat.

But I have a problem with the other opener. Couldn't NBA think of a better matchup for the Lakers? It's better than last year where they faced the fucking Clippers but still a bad match-up. Yao Ming hasn't even been confirmed in playing next season for God's sake.

I think most of us would've preffered an LA/OKC game instead.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> Chris Broussard has reported that the Shaq to Celtics deal should/will be done by tomorrow....


Just retire already Shaq...


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

As long as Shaq is coming off the bench i have no problem with him going to the celtics even if i dont know how much he can contribute to the team.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Shaq is just there to help while Perkins is out..and Shaq doesnt need to contribute a whole lot because he's not the 2nd option like he was on Cleveland; shoot he's not even the 3rd option


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> Shaq is just there to help while Perkins is out..and Shaq doesnt need to contribute a whole lot because he's not the 2nd option like he was on Cleveland; shoot he's not even the 3rd option


That's what you think. When Perkins comes back, Shaq will still get his minutes. He is very useful at his age. They will probably have him be back up Center and Jermaine will be backup PF.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey Crowax


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Raven Ryder said:


> That's what you think. When Perkins comes back, Shaq will still get his minutes. He is very useful at his age. They will probably have him be back up Center and Jermaine will be backup PF.


You cant just put a guy in the starting lineup when a team is pushing for a good playoff spot after tearing his knee..Perkins wont be back till after all star break and wont be himself again until the season after next..Perkins will get some time, but he wont get alot maybe 5-7 minutes. Shaq is only gonna give Boston 15-20 minutes a night but as we all know Doc Rivers likes to rest his older players as the season dwindles down so Shaq & Jermaine may max out to 15 minutes later in the season depending where they are at in the playoff race


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

notorious_187 said:


> I hope my team gets the W.
> 
> Although a lot of people declare my team old we still one of the best teams in the league. IMO, the best starting lineup, the 2nd best bench (only 2nd to the Lakers)


Nate (Can only shoot; not a real PG), Daniels (No offense and barely above average defense), no backup SF, Big Baby (can hustle for some rebounds and has a decent shot), Jermaine (good mid-range shooter, that's about all), Shaq (Defender, limited offense) > Duhon (Good defender and Pick and Roll expert), Redick (Top 5 shooter in the NBA, solid defender), Pietrus ( 3 point marksman, very good defender), Anderson (Good shooter, decent defender), Gortat (All-around solid, great at running the floor), Bass (see Big Baby)?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Redick top 5 shooter in the NBA? :lmao


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

Based on pure shooter, maybe. But why does every pure shooter have to be white? Like Redick, Korver, Miller?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HeatWave said:


> Redick top 5 shooter in the NBA? :lmao


Yes, shooter. I'm not talking about creating shots or attacking or anything like that, just shooting.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

tbwinsbo6 said:


> Based on pure shooter, maybe. But why does every pure shooter have to be white? Like Redick, Korver, Miller?


White people probably tend to work on their shot more because they aren't as atheletic as black people. They all also tend to be good at free throws.


----------



## CHAIRSHOT!! (Jul 27, 2010)

im still not sure if shaq with my celtics is a good thing the guys old i think they need fresh young blood not crazy tall old man giants


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey Rock Bottom, aren't you one of those Miami bandwagoners on RealGM who post this U Mad shit in every post, thus making that board completely unreadable ? 

In that case..


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

You're still mad I see.

Anyway, it's official.



> BOSTON, MA - The Boston Celtics announced today that they have signed free agent center Shaquille O'Neal. Per team policy, terms of the deal were not disclosed.
> 
> "It is not every day that you can add a player of Shaquille's caliber to your team," said Danny Ainge, Celtics President of Basketball Operations. "His past experience speaks for itself and we believe that he is a great fit for our roster."
> 
> ...


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes, I am mad, because he cost Cavaliers their first ever championship in franchise history by faking elbow injury and purposly quitting in key moments of Eastern Conference Semifinals.. That would be normal reaction of every sports fan, who experienced the same thing as Cavaliers fans experienced in recent months..

Am I mad because he left ? No I am not.. It was his choice, that i respect.. From career stand point, it was logical solution.. He wants to win and by siding with Wade and Bosh, he has great chance to win for many years to come..

Am I mad how he left ? Well, of course i am not going to be happy that he left our organization high and dry after all those years.. If he had enough class and dignity to tell organization which kissed his ass for 7 years that he leaves and they should prepare for it like Amare did and in meantime skiped entire charade called "The Decision", i wouldn't say nothing, but wished him good luck.. I would be disapointed, that he didn't delivered championship like he promised, but at least i would understand his motives.. 

But we all know what happened after July 1st.. As i said, with each move he makes, he looks like even bigger fool, than he already was after The Decision.. Maverick Carter and his PR advisers should be fired on the spot for orchestrating everything in recent months, that tarnished James brand for years to come.. 

I already moved on and i am looking forward to next season.. I am just disapointed, that i let myself fooled by Lebron hype and his Family and Loyalty bullshit.. Now that he showed his true colors and became villain no.1 in Northeast Ohio by purposly screwing entire organization, i could care less about him.. He is member of another organization and from now on is their "problem".. As a Cavs fan, I am looking forward to December 2nd and his first trip to Q, where all hail will break loose..


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

You guys should do what the Knicks did and sign a 7'1", 230 pound Russian Center to lay his ass out.


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

Raven Ryder said:


> You guys should do what the Knicks did and sign a 7'1", 230 pound Russian Center to lay his ass out.


We have this covered - i heard, that Robert "Tracktor" Traylor {former Cavalier} will make comeback and sign 10 days contract with Cavs starting on December 1st.. As part of his short-term contract, he will have a chance to cash in special bonus by completing mysterious task (courtesy of Dan Gilbert and NE Ohio).. One can only imagine what this special task is all about 

On a serious note Ryder - you guys have a very nice future with your young core of Amare, Gallo, TD and Chandler + very probable Melo next year.. I hope that you will give Miami hell for years to come and beat Queen,Flash and Rupaul when all is on the line in PO.. Knicks fans are one of the most passionate fans in the world, supporting their team through thick (Ewing days) and thin (Isiah and co. era) and finally deserve some success - unlike those bandwagoners in Miami.. Enjoy the ride


----------



## jmatte666 (Feb 1, 2008)

i smell a 3peat


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

O'Neal, what a pos. That trash keeps trying to move into a championship situation. Little does that old bum realize that Boston won't make it past the first round of playoffs, imo. Could have found a more manageable player to take over for Perkins.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Pierce finally gets to team with the guy who gave him the nickname "The Truth"..Wonder what nickname Shaq will don now, maybe The Big Leprechaun? The Big Clover? 

Shaq joining the Celtics(and Jermaine's comments about the Heat) makes the Heat/Celtics opening night game even more interesting lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The Lakers have resigned Brown.



> Brown's agent, Mark Bartelstein, told The Associated Press on Thursday that the high-flying free agent guard agreed to a two-year deal worth $4.6 million to return for his third season with Los Angeles.


I'm glad he's back because he provides a lot of energy off the bench.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Ah, We almost had him. 

Other news reports:



> -Roger Mason Jr. to sign with Knicks
> -Grizzlies sign Acie Law
> -Nets sign Sean May
> 
> Bulls reportedly working on a deal to send James Johnson and 1st round pick for Rudy Fernandez.


Also...


> "Nuggs front office "have requested framework of KG to Boston trade" I'm told."
> 
> http://twitter.com/TommyDeeTKB/status/20476718999


Carmelo is about to be on the trading block.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Knicks sign Isiah as a consultant.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Shoutout to LeBron for going back to Akron today and makin it out alive....Well he was alive a few hours ago


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Marc Stein of ESPN has reported that the Pistons are in talks with T-Mac and will decide over the weekend whether to offer him a contract or not


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> Marc Stein of ESPN has reported that the Pistons are in talks with T-Mac and will decide over the weekend whether to offer him a contract or not


What's the point of T-Mac when you've got Rip, Gordon, & Prince. But to each it's own.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> Marc Stein of ESPN has reported that the Pistons are in talks with T-Mac and will decide over the weekend whether to offer him a contract or not


Reports are out that he's signed which are not true but he is very close.

This would be a stupid signing. Which comes as no surprise from Joe Dumars. Isiah Thomas of the East while David Khan is the Isiah of the West.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

notorious_187 said:


> What's the point of T-Mac when you've got Rip, Gordon, & Prince. But to each it's own.


Stein tweeted that Pistons have been passionately trying to trade Prince & Rip for the longest..My guess is nobody wants to take on their contracts


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Rip's is an expiring. Why not wait instead of trying to jump the gun with T-Mac?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

^^^^because T-Mac is willing to play for the vet's minimum...Detroit likely wants to put itself in play for next summers free agents as well by creating as much room as possible


----------



## freeway222 (Sep 14, 2008)

Good to see the Bulls didn't make the mistake of signing McGrady.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Deal with Detroit has been finalized.



> DETROIT - The Detroit Pistons and veteran swingman Tracy McGrady have reportedly agreed to a one-year contract.
> 
> According to the Detroit Free Press, McGrady will play for the league minimum of $1.35 million for a veteran with 10 or more years of service.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

Lol, What the hell are Pistons doing ? I know this may end up as one of those low risk, high reward moves, but at the end of the day, there are lot more cons than pros.. After that Chicago workout i thought that no team will be dumb enough to sign this guy.. Guess i was wrong..

Pistons are overloaded with guards and forwards (Gordon,Hamilton,Bynum,Stuckey,Prince, Jerebko and others), they are still feeling effect of that "Iverson fiasco" that cost them big time and they won't be contenders any time soon, so unless they move Prince and Hamilton in another deal, this move makes no sense at all..

Just out of curiosity - Over/Under two months into the season until T-Mac complains about his role and his ass is waived ?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Pssh, the Pistons weren't gonna go anywhere anyways this season. At least I have a reason to watch them now. Idc if he's old, he's still one of my favorites.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

espn.com


> Four NBA teams have agreed to to a five-player trade that will send Trevor Ariza to the New Orleans Hornets and Darren Collison to the Indiana Pacers, two league sources said.
> 
> In the trade, the Houston Rockets sent Ariza to the Hornets, who in turn will send Collison and James Posey to the Pacers.
> 
> ...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't see the appeal for Houston to trade Ariza for Lee, but they do get some monetary relief. Trading Lee for Murphy was great though, and Indiana did well also.


----------



## Boom Bap (Aug 12, 2010)

Pacers needed a point guard and Posey can still play good D so the deal was good on their part. Ariza will be another scoring option for the Hornets. I thought the Rockets would have wanted to keep Ariza.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I think the 4 team trade is a win-win for everyone involved. The Rockets get money relief, Hornets get a good option in Ariza and money relief, Collison gets to be the starting PG for Indiana, and the Nets get a big man in Murphy. I don't see any lopsidedness at all.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

If this was the Hornets way of convincing CP3 that they are gonna build a championship contender then they are dumber than I thought


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Checked the official league schedule, probably going to be seeing the Heat in Toronto come February.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

Rock Bottom said:


> Checked the official league schedule, probably going to be seeing the Heat in Toronto come February.


Same. I might catch when the Suns or Magic come in too. I always enjoy booing Carter, and Hedo is another that's going down now.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Yeah, I'm wondering if the CB/Turk jeering is going to be worse than that for VC.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> If this was the Hornets way of convincing CP3 that they are gonna build a championship contender then they are dumber than I thought


First step of actually having a team in place if he leaves. Suck for a year, draft a PG and they are back to where they were about. It's a first step to convincing him to stay otherwise, certainly not the only move to improve with Peja coming off the books and Belinelli offering the same services long term.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

^^Why draft another point guard when they had one heck of a guard backing him up?...they are pushing the franchise back a few years if he leaves because then they'll have to fill a hole that didnt need to be filled and point guard is one of the hardest positions to fill especially with what they had


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> LeBron James won't rule out returning to play for Cleveland some day, but admitted in an interview with GQ Magazine that owner Dan Gilbert's letter to fans on the night James left the Cavaliers gives him "a lot of motivation" for when he and his new Miami Heat teammates play his former club.
> 
> In an interview to be published in the September issue of GQ, James told writer J.R. Moehringer that "if there was an opportunity for me to return [to Cleveland] ... and those fans welcome me back, that'd be a great story."
> 
> ...


interesting stuff


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> ^^Why draft another point guard when they had one heck of a guard backing him up?...they are pushing the franchise back a few years if he leaves because then they'll have to fill a hole that didnt need to be filled and point guard is one of the hardest positions to fill especially with what they had


The best asset they had. You can't make a team better without trading assets, especially duplicated assets. They want to keep Paul, Collinson does not help to keep Paul playing 10 minutes a game, Ariza starting for 35 does.


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

That right there tells you everything you need to know about this guy..



> LeBron James won't rule out returning to play for Cleveland some day, but admitted in an interview with GQ Magazine that owner Dan Gilbert's letter to fans on the night James left the Cavaliers gives him "a lot of motivation" for when he and his new Miami Heat teammates play his former club.


Oohh I am scared - watch out, Lebron James needs motivation to beat lottery team 



> In an interview to be published in the September issue of GQ, James told writer J.R. Moehringer that "if there was an opportunity for me to return [to Cleveland] ... and those fans welcome me back, that'd be a great story."


Yeah, those fans, that you literally spit on during The Decision and quit on them in most important game of their franchise team.. I am sure they will welcome you back with open arms.. GTFO



> But James, who announced on July 8 that he would leave the Cavaliers as a free agent to sign with the Heat, said of Gilbert's late-night letter: "I don't think he ever cared about LeBron. My mother always told me: 'You will see the light of people when they hit adversity. You'll get a good sense of their character.' Me and my family have seen the character of that man."


Now thats interesting.. Only Lebron has it all wrong.. After all his comments and actions, it would be more appropriate to swap Lebron with Cleveland Cavaliers and you have better quote..



> "I don't think he ever cared about Cleveland. My mother always told me: 'You will see the light of people when they hit adversity. You'll get a good sense of their character.' Fans all over the world have finally seen the character of Lebron."





> James told GQ: "I understand that a lot of people would be hurt" in Cleveland by his decision..


No, he doesn't understand.. What he did as part of his Decision process screams to me - I don't care about others (Fans,Cleveland etc..) - and he even admitted it, when he said, that it is all about Lebron and no one else..



> "It's not far, but it is far," James told GQ. "And Clevelanders, because they were the bigger-city kids when we were growing up, looked down on us. ... So we didn't actually like Cleveland. We hated Cleveland growing up. There's a lot of people in Cleveland we still hate to this day."


What an idiot this guy is ? Seriously ? So because one or two drunk bullies in school tried to intemidate him, he hates entire Cleveland ? Yeah, makes sense i guess 



> "I love our fans. Cleveland fans are awesome," he told GQ. "But I mean, even my family gets spoiled at times watching me doing things that I do, on and off the court."


And this, this is ladies and gentelman final nail in the coffin.. What an idiotic statement to make.. :no:

The man is clearly delusional and thinks that he lives in his own little world, where everybody admires him and bow down to the King.. But he is in for serious wake up call, once season starts and he is going to be trashed worse than now, everywhere he steps.. And quite frankly, he deserves it..


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

I just wanna see steve nash once in my life before he retires.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> The best asset they had. You can't make a team better without trading assets, especially duplicated assets. They want to keep Paul, Collinson does not help to keep Paul playing 10 minutes a game, Ariza starting for 35 does.


But they cant convince Paul to stay when all they can get for their best asset is Ariza..Paul is gone!!!


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Man.. I'm gonna miss Marco "Rocky" Belinelli. But Julian Wright brings in defense which is what the Raptors lack.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

I've heard huge rumors of Melo joining the Knicks next year, and Paul possibly joining after to create another big three with Amare already there. It's a crazy world...


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Anybody else saw the brawl between Serbia and Greece during the FIBA Game?

Here's the video for anybody who hasn't seen it yet. Really brutual and we saw another side of Krstic we never seen before.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Crazian said:


> I've heard huge rumors of Melo joining the Knicks next year, and Paul possibly joining after to create another big three with Amare already there. It's a crazy world...


I think this kind of thing with all the superstars teaming up on one team is very bad for the NBA. Its killing competition.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

^^How is it killing competition in the NBA when its the same thing that happened in the 80's?...Everything goes in cycles..


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> ^^How is it killing competition in the NBA when its the same thing that happened in the 80's?...Everything goes in cycles..


So ? It's still killing the competition in NBA..

How many teams had a real chance to compete for title last year ? 4 or 5 ? (Lakers, Cavs, Magic, Celtics and maybe Denver if they were 100 percent with Karl in charge..)

How many teams have real chance this season ? 2 or 3 ? Miami, Boston, Lakers and thats it.. With all due respect to Orlando, i think they don't have a chance, because altough Dwight could easilly dominate soft frontcourt of Heat (Bosh,Z,Haslem and others) he won't last three minutes on the floor each quarter, because Bavetta, Crawford, Salvatore and co. will blow the whistle every time one of James,Wade or Bosh starts crying for a foul.. It was bad, when they were separated in Cleveland,Miami and Toronto.. I can't even imagine it now - 50 FTA per match at minimum for Heat.. :no:

Anyway, back to "killing the competition".. When was the last time dark horse team made it all the way or at least to the finals ? Cleveland in 07 ? And thats it.. Every year, you can tell from very beginning, who will be in conference finals, because honestly, which team from east has a chance to beat Boston or Miami before ECF ? Same thing for West with LA.. Why even have a 30 teams in league, when you can do everything in your power to win and your homegrown superstar still leaves you for a brighter lights.. Parity is long gone in NBA and it sucks.. NBA is going to look like MLB - same thing over and over and over and over again..


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

^^So when LA & Boston was the only teams winning rings, the league was dying? No, Why? because those teams had star players...As long as you have superstars that can bring in ratings facing each other then everything will be fine..Now what would kill the competition is if you had somethin like the Pistons/Spurs from 05 every year...No real superstar players on both teams to captivate fans to watch


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well before the Bird/Magic stuff, the NBA finals were shown on tape delay... did they not have superstars then? *I'm not being facetious with that question... I literally don't know the answer**


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *Well before the Bird/Magic stuff, the NBA finals were shown on tape delay... did they not have superstars then? *I'm not being facetious with that question... I literally don't know the answer**


Bill Russell & Jerry West??? idk...


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

HeatWave: I think we have a slightly different opinion on what is killing of the competition in NBA.. From what i understand you think it is never dying interest of fans in NBA.. Well, fans of NBA will tune no matter what, because they'll want to see those three divas in Miami to fail and fail badly..So it is good bussiness for NBA (Who cares why are they watching, it is all about ratings and money for Stern)..

On the other hand, killing of the competition in NBA for me is number of teams, that have real chance to go all the way or at least make an impact in ECF/WCF.. And last several years (after Detroit won and ended LA dynasty), were great, because you have number of teams from each conference with real chance to win it all (Boston,LA,Dallas,San Antonio,Phoenix,Detroit, Orlando,Denver) - even small market teams like Cavs in 07 or Hornets the year after that had a real chance.. Now ? It is all about those three teams i mentioned - no more surprises, no more upsets - just like during years you mentioned (LA/Boston domination)..


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Man what a close game between Team USA and Spain today. I only caught the last 6 mins of the game but it was worth watching. Ricky Rubio does look like a legit baller. Kevin Durant and Derrick Rose came through in the clutch to win the game by one point.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Crowax98 said:


> HeatWave: I think we have a slightly different opinion on what is killing of the competition in NBA.. From what i understand you think it is never dying interest of fans in NBA.. Well, fans of NBA will tune no matter what, because they'll want to see those three divas in Miami to fail and fail badly..So it is good bussiness for NBA (Who cares why are they watching, it is all about ratings and money for Stern)..
> 
> On the other hand, killing of the competition in NBA for me is number of teams, that have real chance to go all the way or at least make an impact in ECF/WCF.. And last several years (after Detroit won and ended LA dynasty), were great, because you have number of teams from each conference with real chance to win it all (Boston,LA,Dallas,San Antonio,Phoenix,Detroit, Orlando,Denver) - even small market teams like Cavs in 07 or Hornets the year after that had a real chance.. Now ? It is all about those three teams i mentioned - no more surprises, no more upsets - just like during years you mentioned (LA/Boston domination)..


But to be honest, this is only the real era or decade we've had parity(which hasnt been much since LA & Spurs won most of the titles this decade) so its not like we are losing some kind of tradition..Even in the 90's it was who is the Bulls gonna beat this year?...Im not kidding myself and you shouldnt either, there is always that top tier of teams that have a chance to win it and last year the majority had it as Cavs, Celtics & Lakers..Only difference this year is instead of Cavs its the Heat..Now you are gonna get surprises every few years but that cant be blamed on superstars wanting to team up because last time I checked Miami wasnt a historical franchise thats known for winning...Whether they joined up in Miami, Sacramento or Charlotte, you are gonna see a different team vying for the title that you havent seen in a few years..In a few years it may the Knicks taking the spot of the Lakers or Celtics..Enjoy this because this 2-3 superstars teaming on multiple teams thing only happens every so often


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Crazian said:


> I've heard huge rumors of Melo joining the Knicks next year, and Paul possibly joining after to create another big three with Amare already there. It's a crazy world...


Carmelo will most likely be a Knick this year, as for Chris Paul...I just don't see it happening this year. Carmelo has all the power really, he can say he won't sign an extension with anyone except the Knicks...and teams won't be willing to give up young players to get him. If the Knicks don't get him this year, they'll get him nexy year no matter what!



GD™ said:


> I think this kind of thing with all the superstars teaming up on one team is very bad for the NBA. Its killing competition.


I can understand, but you're going to see it a lot more now with the nWo of the NBA teaming up in Miami.



chronoxiong said:


> Man what a close game between Team USA and Spain today. I only caught the last 6 mins of the game but it was worth watching. Ricky Rubio does look like a legit baller. Kevin Durant and Derrick Rose came through in the clutch to win the game by one point.


Rubio is legitimate, he could be a great point guard in this league...but he probably doesn't want to play in Minnesota. It will play out in due tme, the guy will come over soon.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm not going to even bother debating how Miami is hurting the NBA cause they are. All of LeBron's friends now want their own personal superstar. Chris Paul bluffed a trade out of NOLA, so he can get "superstar" of his own. 

Melo wants the samething. Which is one of the reasons, he is reportedly committed to NY. Eventually, It's going to be superteams vs. superteams.




InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Rubio is legitimate, he could be a great point guard in this league...but he probably doesn't want to play in Minnesota. It will play out in due tme, the guy will come over soon.


He's coming over next year. He confirmed it. He didn't want to come over and be a total flop, I think he tried following the footsteps of Calderon who came over in 06 after playing in Spain for about 5 years, so he came and played like a vet and not a rookie.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Raven Ryder said:


> I'm not going to even bother debating how Miami is hurting the NBA cause they are. All of LeBron's friends now want their own personal superstar. Chris Paul bluffed a trade out of NOLA, so he can get "superstar" of his own.
> 
> Melo wants the samething. Which is one of the reasons, he is reportedly committed to NY. *Eventually, It's going to be superteams vs. superteams.
> *


I fear this I hope this doesn't happen to be honest it's gonna be more boring if you think about it there's going to be so many teams that are going to be so bad and have absolutely no one unless they depend on the draft. I fear New York is the next super team in the making.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Yahoo



> Representatives for Denver Nuggets forward Carmelo Anthony have reportedly told the team's ownership that the all-star wants out of Denver.
> 
> Adrian Wojnarowski of Yahoo Sports reports that Anthony, along with agent Leon Rose and ubiquitous NBA backroom dealer William Wesley (a.k.a World Wide Wes) spoke with new Nuggets owner Josh Kroenke on Sunday in a meeting that was described as "not particularly pleasant."
> 
> ...


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Carmelo has listed the Rockets, Clippers, Nets, and Warriors as some of his preferred destinations. He also didn't mention the Knicks despite many reports he wanted to go there.

I'm a Warriors fan, I would be shocked if he is wearing a Dubs jersey next year....but it could happen :faint:

Knicks and Clippers though are probably most likely, and I could see it happening within about 2 weeks.

We'll see!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Hopefully Melo doesn't end up on the Knicks, no need for a superteam in each conference because if he joins then CP3 is bound to join at some point.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

Ownership desperately needs to take back the power in sports in general. Too much of players just quitting on teams to get out of a situation. As for Melo, he's going to go to a sucky team and be pissed that he can't single handly make them win then just quit. That's why guarenteed money should be gone and you can release a player at any time and not owe money.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Melo, JR, K-Mart is great package but honestly no more supersteams it's going to ruin basketball.


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

So Carmelo demands trade, while still under contract he willingly signed, because... ?

..his team was decimated by injuries last year (Nene,K-Mart,Billups,Smith,Birdman) and wasn't able to get it done in post-season against simply better team.. Instead of trying again like a man and true leader would, with fully healthy and better squad + George Karl in charge, he wants to bitch his way out and take the easy way out like LeQuit ? This is getting ridiculous..

More than half of the teams in NBA are losing money thanks to douches like Lebron and co. and Stern is acting like their puppet - Lockout next year is almost inevitable (which is fine by me)


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

^ Melo wants out because the Nuggets are not going to win a Championship. AT ALL. They made ZERO moves in the off-season. Atleast the Cavs put some serious young and older talent around LeBron. The Nuggets recently have only added Ty Lawson only as their young talent. 

They had a big chance to get the second best record in the West last year and got destroyed on the road by the Knicks, Celtics and other Eastern teams.

Unlike Lebron, Carmelo has never gotten the respect he deserves. Everyone sees him as a guy who got drafted with LeBron and Wade while Melo hasn't done anything but get eliminated out of the playoffs even with help like Billups, Iverson, Smith. Atleast LeBron got to the Finals once and to make things worse Melo is getting overshadowed by Durant and Gay who came in to the league way after Melo.

Right now, Melo wants to be the face of a winning team and a city that actually cares. He wants New York but Denver is making sure he gets screwed out of that by trying to trade him to the Kings, Wolves or Nets.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Hopefully Melo doesn't end up on the Knicks, no need for a superteam in each conference because if he joins then CP3 is bound to join at some point.


Are you serious? After the hell the Knicks have been through the last 10 years they need two superstars more than anyone else.

I do hate this superteam league now but you have to admit it, seeing the Knicks, Lakers, Celtics, Bulls and Heat all good teams again is a great thing.

Trust me, I cannot stand LeBron, Wade and all of these attention whore stars but Melo actually has a valid reason to leave.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Raven Ryder said:


> Are you serious? After the hell the Knicks have been through the last 10 years they need two superstars more than anyone else.
> 
> I do hate this superteam league now but you have to admit it, seeing the Knicks, Lakers, Celtics, Bulls and Heat all good teams again is a great thing.
> 
> Trust me, I cannot stand LeBron, Wade and all of these attention whore stars but Melo actually has a valid reason to leave.


I'm fine with there being two all-star players with one being on a superstar level together on one team, but having Melo, Stoudemire and Paul would just make another superteam in the East conference. 

I do agree with you that teams that draft these players should make a greater effort to surround them with another all-star talent and good supporting role players because there has never been a player that can lead a team to multiple championships by himself.

Loyalty by players seems to be lost in the NBA nowadays, they all want a ring the easy way without having to earn it and it's no wonder half the teams in the NBA are still without a championship.



tbwinsbo6 said:


> Ownership desperately needs to take back the power in sports in general. Too much of players just quitting on teams to get out of a situation. As for Melo, he's going to go to a sucky team and be pissed that he can't single handly make them win then just quit. That's why guarenteed money should be gone and you can release a player at any time and not owe money.


If there is no guaremteed money then a player can get injuried and be out for the whole season and just get released and be paid nothing for a whole year for something that was mostly like not his fault. 

What really needs to be changed is how strictly the rules are enforced for when players break the NBA policies. A 1 game suspension is basically nothing in a 82 game season, if they want their rules to enforce then they need longer suspensions to show the players that their inappropriate behavior won't be tolerated. If anyone believes that Wade, Lebron, and Bosh didn't break the tampering rules then they must be a very loyal heat fan or basically brain dead. These players should be suspended and not be given a free pass just because two of the them are top 5 players in the NBA right now.


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

Raven Ryder said:


> ^ Melo wants out because the Nuggets are not going to win a Championship. AT ALL. *They made ZERO moves in the off-season.* Atleast the Cavs put some serious young and older talent around LeBron. The Nuggets recently have only added Ty Lawson only as their young talent.
> 
> They had a big chance to get the second best record in the West last year and got destroyed on the road by the Knicks, Celtics and other Eastern teams.
> 
> ...


I know Al Harrington isn't exactly Amare-like upgrade and sometimes he has tendency to play like real bonehead (No Sharrington probably rings a bell for you) , but on paper, he definitely should be an upgrade to that team with his 17ppg/8rpg career average.. His defense sucks - you probably know it more than anyone as Knicks fan - but hey, it isn't like Denver was great defensive team like Boston,Orlando or Cleveland to begin with.. And he will probably come as the huge spark of the bench with Lawson,Smith and Birdman, which is one of the best benches out there..

And i don't agree with you about Denver not being contenders - they are definitely not the cream of the crop like Lakers, Heat or Celtics, but they are just below them as second-tiers with Orlando or Dallas and could surprise a lot of people come playoff time.. I wouldn't count them out because of results from last year.. Last year, they didn't have a fully healthy squad for almost 70 games and when they did, they were on what ? 10 game win streak ? Yeah.. They constantly missed two or three key players (Chauncey,Birdman, K-Mart, JR Smith, Nene, even Melo missed some games if memory serves me correct).. Don't forget that they were two games away from finals two years ago and they only got better since then.. And in meantime western conference got worse with players like Boozer and Amare going to the east a Spurs/Mavs getting older.. I wouldn't bet on them to win it all, but hey, stranger things have happened and to say they don't have a chance is a little bit far-fetched.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This thread is filled with nothing but talk about the Super Friends and Melo now. Anyways, Team USA almost lost to Brazil today. Leandro Barbosa missed the buzzer shot and Chauncey Billups tried to be a hero but was missing too many shots. Winning the gold medal is not gonna be easy for Team USA. Size is definitely an issue and I still don't understand why Iguodala is the starting PF on the team. Put in Granger or Gay...


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Andre is much stronger, so he can guard the Euro PFs. Gay and Granger are better off as backups. Tomorrow USA vs. Iran will be a total blow win for us.

I'm not sure if you all know this but the NBA really is showcasing the new rising teams this year.



> Memphis gets 6 national TV games. 3 on ESPN and 3 on NBA TV.
> 
> OKC gets nearly 9 national TV games. 4 on ESPN, 1 on ABC, 1 on TNT and 3 on NBA TV.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Cs are most likely gonna sign Delonte West after he was seen in Boston attending rehab and training.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

The Assassin (VII) said:


> Cs are most likely gonna sign Delonte West after he was seen in Boston attending rehab and training.


I wonder if banging Pierce's mom is considered training.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

New York is getting National television quite obviously of Amar'e.


----------



## Crowax98 (Jul 14, 2010)

Great signing by Celtics..

Delonte can do it all on the court - he is good slasher, has good mid-range game, can shoot threes, one of the best guard defenders out there and Celtics have finally someone, who can back-up Rondo for 10-15 minutes.. His bi-polar issues may be a problem, but hey - i think guys like Rivers,KG,PP and Shaq can keep him in "sane" mode for the entire season and if not, they can immediately waive him..

I also hope that Celtics fans will come up with some original chants, when LeQuit and his super friends visit TD Garden..

Delonte "Mother F*****" West in Boston (Pun intended), who would have guessed - Lebron is probably looking forward to the match-up..

I can imagine it now - ESPN hyping it up in PO - First ever step-dad vs. son PO series + special event taking place during half-time - The Decision vol.2 - Gloria announcing, if she's taking her talents to Boston or Miami.. Don't miss it..


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Nabz™ said:


> New York is getting National television quite obviously of Amar'e.


And because we got 5 other guys that actually made an impact with the teams they previously played for.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Why are people counting out the Celtics?

PG
Rondo (Who was the breakout star of the playoffs)
Nate Robinson (A very underrated player, who most people think can only dunk, although he never dunks in games)
SG
Ray Allen (He didn't play very well in the last few games in the Finals but he still can shoot the lights out)
Delonte West (A great bench player with good defense)
Von Wafer (With good minutes can produce very well as seen in his season with the Rockets)
SF
Paul Pierce (He's still a great player)
PF
Kevin Garnett (He is still a good player)
Glen Davis (I believe this season will be his breakout season)
C
Kendrick Perkins (When he gets healthy, he'll be back to the great defensive guy he was before hopefully)
Jermaine O'Neal (Can produce well if healthy)
Shaquille O'Neal (Will help the Celtics out a lot due to him having limited minutes and not having to be the #2 scorer like he was with the Cavs due to the Celtics having many options)

People say the Celtics are a retirement home when they have 5 players over 30 (Allen/Pierce/KG/Shaq/Jermaine)

While the Heat have (Mike Miller/Ilgauskas/Juwan Howard/Udonis Haslem/Jamaal Magloire/Carlos Arroyo/Eddie House)

And the Lakers have (Derek Fisher/Steve Blake/Kobe Bryant/Ron Artest/Matt Barnes/Pau Gasol/Lamar Odom/Theo Ratliff)

That is an invalid argument that they are old.

Just a little rant


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

The Assassin (VII) said:


> Cs are most likely gonna sign Delonte West after he was seen in Boston attending rehab and training.


YES! Welcome back to beantwon Delonte! We sure have doughnuts for you!



Raven Ryder said:


> I wonder if banging Pierce's mom is considered training.


Ray Allen should be the one to worry about it the most. His mom attends almost every Celtics game whenever they're home.

And LeBron's mom is gonna have a hard time choosing which jersey she's gonna wear now...


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> Why are people counting out the Celtics?
> 
> PG
> Rondo (Who was the breakout star of the playoffs)
> ...


What are you talking about?

People have been high on the Cs and are even expecting them to beat the Heat. No one's counting them out.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The Assassin (VII) said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> People have been high on the Cs and are even expecting them to beat the Heat. No one's counting them out.


I'm not saying you guys, I'm saying all the people around me.

They dickride the Heat so much. They said they'd rather have Juwan Howard & Jamaal Magloire then Shaq & Jermaine; Eddie House & Mario Chalmers are better then Nate Robinson & Rajon Rondo.

They also argued me down today that nobody can beat the Heat and the Heat will go 82-0 and if they don't go 82-0 they still break the Bulls record. Not to mention, they said the Heat will win the next 5 championships


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> I'm not saying you guys, I'm saying all the people around me.
> 
> They dickride the Heat so much. They said they'd rather have Juwan Howard & Jamaal Magloire then Shaq & Jermaine; Eddie House & Mario Chalmers are better then Nate Robinson & Rajon Rondo.
> 
> They also argued me down today that nobody can beat the Heat and the Heat will go 82-0 and if they don't go 82-0 they still break the Bulls record. Not to mention, they said the Heat will win the next 5 championships


True. Heat are decent but I don't think they'll win the NBA Title this season. It'll probably take them a while.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Also, I heard D-Will is considering leaving Utah due to frustration of management after letting Boozer, Matthews, and Korver walk away.

I hope he goes to New York or Toronto. He deserves to be pissed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The Assassin (VII) said:


> Also, I heard D-Will is considering leaving Utah due to frustration of management after letting Boozer, Matthews, and Korver walk away.
> 
> I hope he goes to New York or Toronto. He deserves to be pissed.


I hope he stays in Utah.

Brandon Jennings made an interesting point in an interview, he said that he doesn't think teaming up is good for the NBA because you lose all the competition.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> I'm not saying you guys, I'm saying all the people around me.
> 
> They dickride the Heat so much. They said they'd rather have Juwan Howard & Jamaal Magloire then Shaq & Jermaine; Eddie House & Mario Chalmers are better then Nate Robinson & Rajon Rondo.
> 
> They also argued me down today that nobody can beat the Heat and the Heat will go 82-0 and if they don't go 82-0 they still break the Bulls record. Not to mention, they said the Heat will win the next 5 championships


Who said any of this? Not only will they never breakt he Bulls record they will also not win the next 5 championships. And I'm sure everyone is aware that Rondo alone is better than Chalmers and Eddie House combined.

I don't understand why you even bothered to agrue with someone that doesn't grasp the fact that going 82-0 is basically impossible.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

DJ Mbenga is close to signing with the Nuggets.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> I hope he stays in Utah.


I hope he doesn't. I live here in Utah and the sponsorships for him aren't good at all. He should demand a trade to a contender preferably my Lakers and his value would go through the roof in terms of getting endorsements.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> I'm not saying you guys, I'm saying all the people around me.
> 
> They dickride the Heat so much. They said they'd rather have Juwan Howard & Jamaal Magloire then Shaq & Jermaine; Eddie House & Mario Chalmers are better then Nate Robinson & Rajon Rondo.
> 
> They also argued me down today that nobody can beat the Heat and the Heat will go 82-0 and if they don't go 82-0 they still break the Bulls record. Not to mention, they said the Heat will win the next 5 championships


Ive been a BIG heat fan since 2004ish and i don't believe all of what you said in the above statement . People around you are crazy lol


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm glad to see Team USA finally win that gold at the World Championship. They all deserve it especially Kevin Durant. He as shown me that he can be a scoring monster and is unstoppable at times. His jumper is sweet and deadly at the same time. I give him props more than ever now.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Kevin Durant is pretty damn close to being on Kobe and LeBron's level.

All goes to plan, and the Oklahoma City get the right pieces around him ... it's only a matter of time before he gets a ring.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Durant gets a ring after Kobe starts going downhill and if you ask me he is passed Lebron's level scoring wise, maybe even Kobe, because he can create his own shot and he has very good range as well. He isn't like Lebron who doesn't have much of a shot beyond mid-range, and his mid-range is nothing spectacular either. Durant also has a very good chance of winning the MVP this year as well, all he has to do is keep up his numbers and win more games than the Lakers, which will be a very difficult challange for his young team.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm just waiting for Durant to have that LBJ vs Detroit Game 5 type performance.

Once he does that ...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Well Durant did just lead USA to their first FIBA world championship since 94, something that Wade, Melo, Paul, Lebron, Bosh, and Howard couldn't do.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Well Durant did just lead USA to their first FIBA world championship since 94, something that Wade, Melo, Paul, Lebron, Bosh, and Howard couldn't do.


K.D. is the future.

A lot of people disagree with me, but this year I think KD's gonna take home the MVP.

LeBron & D. Wade are not gonna do it, I don't think Kobe's gonna take it again, definitely not Dwight Howard.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Well Durant did just lead USA to their first FIBA world championship since 94, something that Wade, Melo, Paul, Lebron, Bosh, and Howard couldn't do.


If memory serves correctly, Melo, Paul, Bosh, and Howard haven't even competed in the Worlds...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

WWF said:


> If memory serves correctly, Melo, Paul, Bosh, and Howard haven't even competed in the Worlds...


The 2006 Worlds had Melo, Bosh, Howard, LeBron, CP3, Wade, & Joe Johnson all on the same team and they won bronze.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

4Forward Joe Johnson 1981 Atlanta Hawks 
5 Guard Kirk Hinrich 1981 Chicago Bulls 
6 Guard LeBron James 1984 Cleveland Cavaliers 
7 Forward Antawn Jamison 1976 Washington Wizards 
8 Forward Shane Battier 1978 Houston Rockets 
9 Guard Dwyane Wade 1982 Miami Heat 
10 Guard Chris Paul 1985 NO/OKC Hornets 
11 Center Chris Bosh 1984 Toronto Raptors 
12 Center Dwight Howard 1985 Orlando Magic 
13 Center Brad Miller 1976 Sacramento Kings 
14 Forward Elton Brand 1979 Los Angeles Clippers 
15 Forward Carmelo Anthony 1984 Denver Nuggets 
Head coach: Mike Krzyzewski


That was the team, so once again Durant did what none of them could accomplish.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

It sort of helps when teams like Spain and Argentina don't have Pau Gasol and Manu Ginobili with them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

So other countries lose one NBA all-star while USA loses 4 superstars or 5 if you consider Melo one as well. Not only did they lose that, they lost most of their veteren leadership and experience which can't just be replaced. I'm not saying other countries didn't become weaker because some NBA players deciding to sit out this year, but the whole USA team was basically had to be replaced this year.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Chicago Bulls are now a lock for the NBA Finals now that they have signed Brian Scalabrine.

He will bring Chicago this :


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

> The NBA waits on Denver and 'Melo.
> 
> The four-team deal that would send Carmelo Anthony to the New Jersey Nets is in place, only awaiting a decision by the Nuggets on whether they'll pull the trigger and move their franchise player, and a separate decision by Anthony on whether he'll sign an extension with New Jersey that would keep him there at least three more years.
> 
> ...


I guess this will be the deal that the Nuggets will accept. I was hoping that they would trade with Bulls, but I guess it's better that they didn't because they would have been just another superteam.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

NETS FINALLY


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I guess getting the third best SF is better than getting none. They did have to give up Favors but he should be replaceable. Melo on the team should make them playoff team and a good one, but I still think they're too young and inexperienced to do a deep run into the playoffs.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Dude is so desperate not to go to the Nets, the fact that he doesn't seem to want to go there is pretty worrying in itself really. I don't see this as a good move for him really, so I can understand his obvious doubts, Nets w/him is really no better or worse than his situation in Denver, going to Knicks or Bulls is his best option of contending really, especially if the Knicks can somehow pull off getting Chris Paul next year as well, unlikely, but yeah it'd give them their own big 3 to match up with Miami.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

I can't wait for the Pre-Season to start


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Thread has been dormant lately.

So I want to post the mayhem Shaq and Nate Robinson have made in the past few days :

Nate Robinson messes with Shaq's water - http://www.twitvid.com/LO5SF

Nate dunks on Shaq during practice - http://www.twitvid.com/NJD53










And lots more :

KG feeling explosive again with his great performance in practice -









D-Will cliff jumping - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7q9m3I6sSrU


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Might as well ask these questions now since there is nothing else going on in the NBA right now.

Who will win the:

MVP-My pick Durant. He was great last season and is only going to get better and he finished last season second in voting and with Lebron's stats looking to go down he should be able to get it this season. Kobe is my close second since he is Kobe and very consistant.

Defense Player of the Year-Dwight Howard, do I have to say more? The guy is a beast. If Josh Smith can have a great defense season he could also pull out a steal for this award.

Most Improved-Mike Conley; he has the players to pass to, Gay and Mayo, have a good season, but he would have to improve every part of the game and live up to the potential that the Grizzles thought he had. Westbrook is my second pick if he can have a monstrous offense season as well as continue to be good on defense. 

Sixth Man-Lamar Odom; he is a great player off the bench and hopefully will continue to play well this season.Jamal Crawford is a close season for the reasons, he gets tons of minutes and plays well in those minutes.

Rookie of the Year-DeMarcus Cousins, he and Tyreke Evans will be a force this season and with Evans passing to him he should be a good scorer and is already a good blocker/rebounder. Blake Griffen is my second pick because he has some good players around him to have a good season. He needs Baron to pick up his game as well though and set up good plays for him. I didn't pick Wall because it seems like he doesn't have many good players around him to have a good season and he will have to share some of spotlight with Arenas.

Most Wins-Lakers in the West, Magic in the East. I think Heat will start off pretty badly with players finding their roles and adjusting to them, but will pick up later on in the season and finish strong.

Champions-Lakers, no one has the team to stop them. Not the Heat, who lack god post players, Magic who can't compete, Celtics who we can beat. This all depends on if we have Bynum because I think we need him this season at full strength to win it.

Edit: Oh yeah, and Boozer is an idiot for breaking his hand and Kobe would beat Lebron one on one even with his bad knees/broken finger.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

I agree with most of your picks.

MVP - Durant with Kobe and Chris Paul in the running.
DEF - Dwight Howard.
Most Improved - Conley is a solid pick, but I think a guy like Andray Blatche could move up the charts, and make a better name for himself. Roy Hibbert could be good for it too considering how Indiana has no one else basically.
Sixth Man - I'm gonna go with JJ Redick. Redick proved to be great at times last season. Hopefully some more consistency from him this year.
Rookie - Blake Griffin just because he has added pressure this year. I don't think Wall is going to make a huge impact, but he'll be a contender. I think Arenas will continue to steal the spotlight.
Most Wins - Lakes should take the West, but the East for me is a toss up between the Magic, Celtics and Heat. Magic need to step up their game (especially Vince Carter), Celtics need another good run, and the Heat just need to gel.
Champions - I'm not huge on the Lakers, and don't really want them to take it so I'm rooting for an Eastern conference team. If the Atlanta Hawks start playing like they can, I'm sure they'll shock a few people so the Hawks are my pick.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Anyone else watching the nWo take the court together for the first time? I know it's only pre-season, but fuck it. I'm intrigued.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Fuck, I wished I ordered the tickets for the Raptors/Suns game in Vancouver. But oh well...


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

Wade is by far my favorite on the Heat, so it sucks that he got a hamstring strain last night. Shouldn't be anything big though. LeBron showed that he's probably gonna take over the Heat last night with or without Wade though.

And Kobe saying he could beat LeBron one on one in his sleep was quite awesome. I totally agree. Kobe's always been that type of player while LeBron has been more of 'quarterback' so to speak.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

Did anybody check out the Lakers and FC Barcelona Pre-season game yesterday? It was actually a hell of game for Pre season effort though I think FC took more as statement game where it seemed like Kobe and gasol where the only ones that cared on the lakers. The former Memphis Grizzlies guard Juan Carlos Navarro killed it. However the T-wolfs future point guard Ricky Rubio didn't look impressive in the parts that I watched.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

AKM-95 said:


> Did anybody check out the Lakers and FC Barcelona Pre-season game yesterday? It was actually a hell of game for Pre season effort though I think FC took more as statement game where it seemed like Kobe and gasol where the only ones that cared on the lakers. The former Memphis Grizzlies guard Juan Carlos Navarro killed it. However the T-wolfs future point guard Ricky Rubio didn't look impressive in the parts that I watched.


I only saw the Celtics/Nets game.

The Celtics are looking pretty good so far, I know a lot of people are automatically ruling them out because of the Heat.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


> I only saw the Celtics/Nets game.
> 
> The Celtics are looking pretty good so far, I know a lot of people are automatically ruling them out because of the Heat.


Nah any thing is possible in a seven game series especially with Delonte being on the C's now:side:


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

AKM-95 said:


> Nah any thing is possible in a seven game series especially with Delonte being on the C's now:side:


Imagine all the trash talk he's capable of in order to get into LeBron's head. And based on the the C's are, I wouldn't be too surprised if they use some if the series turns out to be a tough one.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Hope Kobe is ready for the season because 15 percent shooting ain't gonna cut it when things start to .....


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

But the NBA season is overly long. Kobe just needs to be healthy when it counts.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

NBA is gonna be lame now.. Only 3 teams with a realistic shot at winning the title, but I'm probably just a bitter Cavs fan. Hope the Lakers take down the Heat.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Though I am a loyal Laker fan and am hoping they win this season without any effort needed it is more than just three teams in contention.

I'm assuming by the the three teams you mean Lakers, Heat, Boston/Magic? If so we still have Magic/Boston, Thunder, Bulls, Blazers(if healthy), Spurs, Mavs, and Rockets(if healthy) that wouldn't be easy to get through.

Yes, most of those teams are the Western conference and the East will most likely will be a 3/4 team conference this year and that's if Bulls can play good offensively and defensively.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Really I'm hoping for a non Lakers/Heat Finals just so all the hype can wind up being utterly pointless.

Rockets/Magic rematch please.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Though I am a loyal Laker fan and am hoping they win this season without any effort needed it is more than just three teams in contention.
> 
> I'm assuming by the the three teams you mean Lakers, Heat, Boston/Magic? If so we still have Magic/Boston, Thunder, Bulls, Blazers(if healthy), Spurs, Mavs, and Rockets(if healthy) that wouldn't be easy to get through.
> 
> Yes, most of those teams are the Western conference and the East will most likely will be a 3/4 team conference this year and that's if Bulls can play good offensively and defensively.


Be realistic here.. The West has a bunch of very good 2nd tier teams, then they have the Lakers who are above everyone. All of those teams you listed after Boston have no chance. I don't see the gimmick Magic offense getting to the finals again either. Lakers, Heat, Boston have a real chance to win, but that's it.

I think the Magic could knock off the Heat, but not the Celtics. Celtics have too much to throw at Dwight. So I guess the Magic could make it if the Heat take them out before they have a chance to get to Orlando.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

You're telling me the Mavs and Spurs are second tier teams? Thunder may have lost 4-2 but all those games were very close and it could have easily gone the otherway. Bulls have a lot of weapons now and should be overlooked just because they didn't get Dwade, Lebron, or Bosh and as long as Magic have Dwight they will always be a threat. Heat haven't proved a single thing yet except that two of their players would have never gotten it done without this team and they clearly know that which is why they joined the Heat.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

2 More Days! Can't wait!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I hope Heat break the record for most wins, I hope Lebron or Wade win MVP, I hope they sweep every east team, just so they can get sweeped by the Lakers in the finals and cry themselves sleep that night.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

My Cavs will be the greatest 8th seed in history. Count on it.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

The OKC Thunder are the only team in the West with a chance of beating the Lakers. The only question about the Thunder for me how they can deal with hype and expectations. They go from being on TV just during the playoff series to being on national TV like 20 plus times.

I'm very excited for the Lakers/Thunder rivalry. I think it could be very similar to the Lakers/Kings rivalry during the early 2000's. I think 3rd to 7th is wide open with Dallas, Houston, Utah, San Antonio and Portland. Denver is on the outside looking since theyre likely dismantled and Phoenix with losing Amare. Memphis was decent last year and New Orleans has an outside shot in Paul sticks and they stay healthy but that's a lot of if's. Once again on paper, the Clippers look like a borderline playoff team on paper but they always fail to live up any expectations they ever receive.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Dice Darwin said:


> My Cavs will be the greatest 8th seed in history. Count on it.


Wouldn't it'd be something if the Cavs actually manage to get the 8th seed and the Heat get the 1st seed? That'd be a series I'd love to watch, just to see the reaction LeBron gets in Cleveland.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You're telling me the Mavs and Spurs are second tier teams? Thunder may have lost 4-2 but all those games were very close and it could have easily gone the otherway. Bulls have a lot of weapons now and should be overlooked just because they didn't get Dwade, Lebron, or Bosh and as long as Magic have Dwight they will always be a threat. Heat haven't proved a single thing yet except that two of their players would have never gotten it done without this team and they clearly know that which is why they joined the Heat.


You're fooling yourself if you think the Mavs are a top tier team.. They're a regular season team, they don't come close to performing in the playoffs like they should year in and year out aside from that finals run in 2006, but they choked that away. Spurs are done, just too old, and the Thunder are not ready yet. Unless Kobe goes down with an injury the Lakers clearly have the West, and the Bulls are the Eastern Conference version of the Jazz.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Bulls haven't even gotten to play with they're new and improved team so how would you know how good they are in the playoffs. DRose and Noah just continue to get better and their defense is great so they could be a threat in the playoffs.

Aren't the Celtics too old? Please don't tell me the Spurs are bad because they're "too old", that is never the case. Mavs have a chance year in year out, and you can't count on a team choking ever year. 

Thunder are too young? Durant is already the MVP favorite and Westbrook, Harden, and Green are going to continue to get better. If Westbrook can become a good offensive threat and Harden can become a good defensive threat then they're team will become hard to stop and since they're all young it is possible. They also have a proper center now, hopefully, because Kristic just wasn't good at anything.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Bulls haven't even gotten to play with they're new and improved team so how would you know how good they are in the playoffs. DRose and Noah just continue to get better and their defense is great so they could be a threat in the playoffs.
> 
> Aren't the Celtics too old? Please don't tell me the Spurs are bad because they're "too old", that is never the case. Mavs have a chance year in year out, and you can't count on a team choking ever year.
> 
> Thunder are too young? Durant is already the MVP favorite and Westbrook, Harden, and Green are going to continue to get better. If Westbrook can become a good offensive threat and Harden can become a good defensive threat then they're team will become hard to stop and since they're all young it is possible. They also have a proper center now, hopefully, because Kristic just wasn't good at anything.


Look at the Bulls team... It is so similar to the Jazz, especially since they started signing mostly Jazz players in the off-season. Carlos Boozer got his big contract so now he is going to get constantly hurt like he did in Utah.. Just imagine the Jazz without Deron, and Drose instead, thats what you have with the Bulls now, and Deron is better. 

Manu is injury prone, and Tim Duncan is a shell of his former self. There big 3 is not as good as the Celtics big 3, and the Celtics best player isn't even apart of the "big 3". They have more talent then the Spurs. And yes you can count on the Mavs choking every year, because they have done it the last 4 years and there team is constructed the same way.

The Thunder are going to be great soon but they aren't going to get by LA.. They have way too much length and who is there new true center? Cole Aldrich? He's not going to make a huge impact as a rookie.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Kobe Bryant and Justin Bieber


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Mavs don't scare anybody, that's always been their biggest problem. No killer instinct. This is what all theses 50 plus win Mavs team all have in common. A 55 win season and a 2nd round playoff exit is in the bag.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Look at the Bulls team... It is so similar to the Jazz, especially since they started signing mostly Jazz players in the off-season. Carlos Boozer got his big contract so now he is going to get constantly hurt like he did in Utah.. Just imagine the Jazz without Deron, and Drose instead, thats what you have with the Bulls now, and Deron is better.
> 
> Manu is injury prone, and Tim Duncan is a shell of his former self. There big 3 is not as good as the Celtics big 3, and the Celtics best player isn't even apart of the "big 3". They have more talent then the Spurs. And yes you can count on the Mavs choking every year, because they have done it the last 4 years and there team is constructed the same way.
> 
> The Thunder are going to be great soon but they aren't going to get by LA.. They have way too much length and who is there new true center? Cole Aldrich? He's not going to make a huge impact as a rookie.


They needed offense and those Jazz players they signed are good at offense. Not only that, but they got Rose, Deng, and Noah which are better than players that the Jazz had other than DWill.

The Spurs are still good in the playoffs and can still win in the playoffs. They can't just be overlooked because they're old. Mavs once again are still a great team and have a lot of good players. If they can pull it together then they can win it this year, even though I wouldn't want that to ever happen.

Did you see the LA-Thunder series? The Lakers struggled and so did Kobe when Durant was guarding him. They will get a lot better this season and you can expect a greater challenge if the Lakers play them this season. 

Even the Black Mamba is fine with Bieber? That is just disgusting to look at, even worse than when he was in that white suit.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Even the Black Mamba is fine with Bieber? That is just disgusting to look at, even worse than when he was in that white suit.


----------

